# WRUW Now



## ten13th

This sub forum need more photos. 










Wearing this for the special occasion at Topper today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Great idea!


----------



## Watchnut12




----------



## Laso1




----------



## ten13th

Got to try this at Topper's Seiko event.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Nokie

Not quite a GS, but still fun nonetheless.


----------



## Laso1

I had to laugh, I'm wearing the same Spring Drive. 








There aren't very many of these in the world. And they were made by the top 5 GS watchmakers in the GS shop.

The retail introduction of the Spring Drive movement to the world. 100 sets of nine watches (3 different movements with 3 different dials on each) were released for sale. Only 30 sets were released in the U.S..

Each watch has a hand signed certificate from the head GS watchmaker.

IMHO, I think they qualify as Grand Seiko.


----------



## matt.wu




----------



## thevenerablelars

The usual work watch. An "average" beat SBGM021 GMT.


----------



## Dcsrs200

My first ever GS , take it out today after months gathering dust in my watch box  ( before it is going to its new owner )


----------



## brunemto

Hi-Beat


----------



## samanator

SD Tuna.


----------



## dojoca

Here's my baby;


----------



## liwang22




----------



## ten13th

Was wearing this.










But it's taking a break to welcome it's new stable mates.










Did I say mates? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## ten13th

Liking this combo more and more. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTimeLikePresent

My little lion looking a little blue.


----------



## vkuong




----------



## gneissnz

My new purchase. Am very happy with it


----------



## ten13th

SBGJ039 @ 1 World Trade









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

America, the melting pot. GS with Prince Street Pizza NYC.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clarken

Nice watch but the pepperoni might be a bit overcooked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059. My first Grand Seiko. Luckily, we have a GS AD here in Vancouver. My first visit to try a GS was in hopes of finding this model with black dial. The only quartz they had was with the white dial. I had never thought of owning a watch with a white dial - until I tried this one:



Thanks Topper Fine Jewelers for starting this forum,
Carl


----------



## ten13th

carlhaluss said:


> SBGX059. My first Grand Seiko. Luckily, we have a GS AD here in Vancouver. My first visit to try a GS was in hopes of finding this model with black dial. The only quartz they had was with the white dial. I had never thought of owning a watch with a white dial - until I tried this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Topper Fine Jewelers for starting this forum,
> Carl


Such understated elegance and confidence with SBGX059.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## germy

I came here for the pics, my desk is wet from the drooling I've been doing!


----------



## Horoticus

carlhaluss said:


> SBGX059. My first Grand Seiko.


Beautiful watch, Carl! :-!


----------



## Laso1




----------



## kitchamp

Going on two weeks of wrist time now.


----------



## Horoticus

Nice first post, kitchamp! Welcome :-!


----------



## Tseg

I still haven't kicked this one out of bed..


----------



## William Ayin

Tseg said:


> I still haven't kicked this one out of bed..


Great photo! I know that it is just the lighting but your photo made me realise how good it would look in yellow gold.


----------



## Tseg

... and white gold...


----------



## Linden_way

SBGC013

View attachment 331A3623.jpg


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronr9286t

SBGE001 today - Apologies for the poor quality photo.


----------



## rockmastermike

On black alligator for a change of pace


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## dosei




----------



## Crabtree

New to Me and my first GS arrived this week and, yeah, it's still on my wrist.....


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Ulotny




----------



## rubbersoul

Crabtree said:


> New to Me and my first GS arrived this week and, yeah, it's still on my wrist.....
> 
> View attachment 6072698
> View attachment 6072706
> View attachment 6072714


YES to both the watch and the socks


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Tseg

It's so... beautiful.

I wore this watch for a month straight when I got it but then gave it several weeks rest. I knew I liked it a lot... but was not sure I loved it. I put it back on today to reset it to the new month. Oh boy, does this thing fit like a glove. It has such a natural feeling on my wrist. This watch has more sparkle than I remember... a twinkle in its eye. It has such a more sophisticated feel than any other watch I have. It forces me to be more careful with it. I think this is the part I'm still having to deal with... I won't let myself put it on and forget about it... a high-maintenance beauty.


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronr9286t

My newly arrived SBGE033








Ron


----------



## ten13th

ronr9286t said:


> My newly arrived SBGE033
> View attachment 6235753
> 
> 
> Ron


Ron, good to see this on your wrist. I chatted with you a bit at Topper's GS event.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Tseg




----------



## Ulotny




----------



## ten13th

SBGH039









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Same watch again. Can you blame me? 























.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

ten13th said:


> Same watch again. Can you blame me?


 I'm sorry, what was the question? ;-)


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## ten13th

This is another angle of the watch. The side of the case has a nice taper. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Finally started wearing my GS Hi-Beat to work today. Maybe it will get some scratches on it, but better than having it sit in a drawer for weeks on end. I was wearing my GS quartz with white dial, SBGX059 and probably will continue on alternate days.

Just had to take this pic of the beautiful mountains on the way to work this morning. Looking north to Grouse Mountain here in Vancouver:









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## FatTuesday

Happy New Year!


----------



## FatTuesday

Father / daughter divers









Father / son divers


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## kkchome

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SBGH039 will be my companion this week at the craziness that is CES @ Vegas.










This B/W version really makes the polish indices pop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

ten13th said:


> SBGH039 will be my companion this week at the craziness that is CES @ Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This B/W version really makes the polish indices pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap is sooo beautiful with that gorgeous watch!


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGR061 is my choice this evening:



Please see my thread in the Photo Album section when you have a minute:https://www.watchuseek.com/f658/sbgr061-very-pic-heavy-2745994.html

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## ten13th

Tag > Intel inside. 









GS > HI-BEAT inside. I know which one I'll take for my watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGX059 Quartz with white dial


----------



## ten13th

Tag is a beast at 52mm. But with Ti case, rubber strap, it weight less than my SBGH039 next to it. So big, yet so light, too light, it felt like a toy. Just in case you can't tell from the photo, Tag is a "Smart watch" the dial is actually a animated dial on LCD display.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Horoticus

😃


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Laso1




----------



## ronr9286t

Have not been able to take my SBGE033 from my wrist (except to shower)


----------



## workinprogress




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

About -1sec shown on Watchville Atomic Clock. This is since last Daylight Savings Nov1,2015. The second hand actually hits right on the markers, just looks off because of the angle at which the picture is shot:


----------



## ten13th

Something blue from Seiya san. . More photos once I get some proper straps for this.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## jasonzhang921

Nothing too special for tonight








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

I thought dial of SBGH039 has amazing dynamic range. That's until I saw this guy. Amazing dial depth and range depends on light condition and angle of viewing. Black > cobalt blue > emerald green.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ieatkows

Just got my first GS from the boutique in Ginza. Very pleased with my purchase


----------



## ten13th

ieatkows said:


> Just got my first GS from the boutique in Ginza. Very pleased with my purchase
> View attachment 6685282


Beautiful. How would you describe the dial texture? Love how the PR isn't a cut out. Only if Snowflake PR was without cut out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nomoneyx




----------



## powerband

ten13th said:


> I thought dial of SBGH039 has amazing dynamic range. That's until I saw this guy. Amazing dial depth and range depends on light condition and angle of viewing. Black > cobalt blue > emerald green.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is the model number of this one, please? It looks incredible.


----------



## ten13th

powerband said:


> What is the model number of this one, please? It looks incredible.


SBGV017 I'll take more photos in the coming weeks. Love the unique case and that dial color is amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Hey qtip, what model is this? Looks like a slate grey dial?


----------



## ten13th

SBGA081. Boutique exclusive. 
http://seikousa.com/collections/grand seiko/SBGA081

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

Yes slate grey as seen. Model as pointed out by ten13th.



Horoticus said:


> Hey qtip, what model is this? Looks like a slate grey dial?


----------



## Horoticus

ten13th said:


> SBGA081. Boutique exclusive.
> Seiko USA / Collections / Grand Seiko / Men / Watch Model / SBGA081


Much obliged, @ten13th!


----------



## Horoticus

qtip.416 said:


> Yes slate grey as seen. Model as pointed out by ten13th.


|>


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGR061 on this dark and rainy Sunday:


----------



## horolicious

Hi Beat Case
No Polished Center links
Not Limited Edition, but I bet top dollars that I am the only person in North and South America with this watch. 
sBGR069, it even has a sexy designation.


----------



## ieatkows

ten13th said:


> Beautiful. How would you describe the dial texture? Love how the PR isn't a cut out. Only if Snowflake PR was without cut out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


mattish smooth i guess? maybe equate it to the boxes apple products come in


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan

Flat to color to shine, the many moods of a GS. :-!


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

*WRUW Now - Father & Son Seikos*

Father & son Seikos...


----------



## SUPAN

*Re: WRUW Now - Father & Son Seikos*

Beautiful watches ...


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

Beautiful GS. What strap do you have paired with it pls?



ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

qtip.416 said:


> Beautiful GS. What strap do you have paired with it pls?


Nothing fancy, just a Hadley Roma Honey oil-tan water resistant strap.


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I am wearing this more and more now. Imagine, after almost a year of hardly any wrist time, I finally come to my senses! Odd thing is, that I just got a new Omega Seamaster 300 barely a month ago, and this GS is the one getting more wrist time!


----------



## AlfaQ4




----------



## Horoticus

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I am wearing this more and more now. Imagine, after almost a year of hardly any wrist time, I finally come to my senses! Odd thing is, that I just got a new Omega Seamaster 300 barely a month ago, and this GS is the one getting more wrist time!


Well Carl I enjoy my Omegas too, but Seiko was my first deep dive brand and I do love my GS's! Makes for a fun morning decision. :-!


----------



## thevenerablelars

AlfaQ4 said:


> View attachment 6852802


Beautiful blue on the seconds hand.


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## carlhaluss

For some odd reason, since I got the Seamaster 300 a few weeks ago, this Grand Seiko has been getting more wrist time :think:





Hope you all have a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## kamonjj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

While I consider watches to be the ultimate form of jewellery, especially Grand Seiko. They often compliment other forms extremely well, like these fine Indian pieces from Arizona:


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Carlhaluss I love that red-and-blue ring. It would rock my Pepsi GMT Master II!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## horolicious




----------



## 1Beginner




----------



## Nasir Kasmani

Sbgw031


----------



## Toshk

1Beginner said:


>


Wow! 
Did you try this in a shop?!? 
Is it new?


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## 1Beginner

Toshk said:


> Wow!
> Did you try this in a shop?!?
> Is it new?


No, it is in my office. Background is a showcase for my watches.


----------



## Toshk

1Beginner said:


> No, it is in my office. Background is a showcase for my watches.


You lucky man!


----------



## 1Beginner




----------



## carlhaluss

Well, 1Beginner, my Hi-Beat sends greetings from Vancouver. Wherever you are, looks like Thursday already, hope you are enjoying the Grand Seiko every bit as much as I am!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 1Beginner

carlhaluss said:


> Well, 1Beginner, my Hi-Beat sends greetings from Vancouver. Wherever you are, looks like Thursday already, hope you are enjoying the Grand Seiko every bit as much as I am!
> Cheers,
> Carl


Hi Carl,
Tks. I enjoy this watch as much as you do sir. The only complaint is very difficult to capture the black dial on camera. 🏻


----------



## 1Beginner




----------



## mikelu03




----------



## carlhaluss

Just back from the AD this evening, with my new SBGR05:


----------



## carlhaluss

1Beginner said:


>


Such a beautiful piece!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mikelu03




----------



## Tom-HK

SBGV009. Daily wear for the past year.


----------



## 1Beginner

carlhaluss said:


> Such a beautiful piece!


Tks Carl


----------



## 1Beginner

Tom-HK said:


> SBGV009. Daily wear for the past year.
> 
> View attachment 6973554


This is also one of my favourite Seiko


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg

I love seeing this watch. I think it is great. However, every time I see it pajamas come to mind. ;-)



hotmustardsauce said:


> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Tseg




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JoeOBrien

Heh, carlhaluss is so pleased with his new 051. Beautiful watch, wear it in good health.


----------



## mikelu03




----------



## 1Beginner




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Horoticus

sbgx113


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059 is my first Grand Seiko, and the one I am still most fond of:


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mikelu03




----------



## 1Beginner




----------



## Laso1




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 1Beginner

carlhaluss said:


>


Hi Carl, 
Look nice on your wrist. What is your wrist size?


----------



## carlhaluss

1Beginner said:


> Hi Carl,
> Look nice on your wrist. What is your wrist size?


Thanks. My wrist size is 7.5in. It is a nice size for just about any wrist.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 1Beginner

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks. My wrist size is 7.5in. It is a nice size for just about any wrist.


I too love SBGX 37mm. Balance looking & slim. My wrist size 7.25".


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 1Beginner




----------



## Laso1

View attachment 7123882


----------



## carlhaluss

Laso1 said:


> View attachment 7123914
> View attachment 7123882


Stunning! The GS divers are definitely a cut above. I have seen the Spring Drive like yours in real life. I must say that Grand Seiko doesn't do a lot of lume on their models, which is very appealing to me. However, the ones that they do, especially the divers where lume is essential, they do beautifully. They have a way of making the hands and markers shine like pearls, and the lume actually becomes very appealing. Or maybe it's the fine polishing on the metal surrounds. The hands are works of art as well. Just waiting to see if the local AD gets one of the new quartz divers in. Would love to see it as well.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## martin_blank

Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Laso1




----------



## ten13th

SBGV017



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

2005 one of the first two models introduced through retail stores of the Spring Drive movement.
Made in the GS studio
The SNS001 
5R64 movement, 32 jewels
41 mm
12 mm tall
100 meter


----------



## Tseg

Laso1 said:


> 2005 one of the first two models introduced through retail stores of the Spring Drive movement.
> Made in the GS studio
> The SNS001
> 5R64 movement, 32 jewels
> 41 mm
> 12 mm tall
> 100 meter


Nice. How well does it keep time these days?


----------



## Laso1

Tseg said:


> Nice. How well does it keep time these days?


Over a few days of normal wear it is it appears to be dead on. I am the original owner, it has never been serviced or opened up.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels


----------



## Laso1

Today is the 3rd Spring Drive movement from the GS Studio, released in 2006, the SNR007 Spring Drive GMT.
43 MM, 14.7mm and the 5R66 movement.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Laso1

The fourth movement in my original Spring Drive collection. LE of 200 Moon Phase, released in 2006. The 5R67 movement.

Wore it to dinner tonight,








With my girl and her Quartz GS.


----------



## carlhaluss

Laso1 said:


> The fourth movement in my original Spring Drive collection. LE of 200 Moon Phase, released in 2006. The 5R67 movement.
> 
> Wore it to dinner tonight,
> View attachment 7227370
> 
> 
> With my girl and her Quartz GS.
> 
> View attachment 7227450


That moonphase is stunning. The quartz looks great, as well as the dinner!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Laso1

The last of my original Spring Drives. The SPS001. Limited Edition of 300, released in 2007. 5R86 spring drive chronograph GMT. Titanium, 50 jewels, 44 mm, 16 mm.

That is the last of my set of each of the original spring drive movements from the first year of release for each of them. They don't get much wrist time, it has been fun wearing them, I believe they are going back into the rotation.


----------



## ten13th

SBGA113. Postman delivered this new acquisition from fellow WUSer. Looking forward to find some straps for it. Love the gold second hand against the burgundy spiral dial.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmustardsauce

ten13th said:


> SBGA113. Postman delivered this new acquisition from fellow WUSer. Looking forward to find some straps for it. Love the gold second hand against the burgundy spiral dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh what the!!! When did this come out and where did you get it from?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

hotmustardsauce said:


> Oh what the!!! When did this come out and where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I got it from another WUSer this week. It's a Japan only LE, 35 units Na Ru To Daybreak, released in 2014. The dial symbolize whirlpool so named. The gold second hand symbolize the first light of the day. I'll take more photo of it in the coming weeks.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/......_whirlpools

For some reason either Tapatalk or WUS think that NA RU TO needs to be replaced with ...... So please replace ...... In the URL to learn a fascinating water phenomenon in Japan.









Image from Wikipedia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Langs

Sinn 103Ti today


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DustinC

Laso1 said:


> The fourth movement in my original Spring Drive collection. LE of 200 Moon Phase, released in 2006. The 5R67 movement.


The moonphase complication is very well done indeed. I can't stand moonphase dials with a face on it.


----------



## ten13th

Langs said:


> Sinn 103Ti today


I can play this. SINN 103 Ti DIAPAL










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hope you guys are OK with some more SGBR051. I personally find the monochromatic dial to be captivating, and the main reason that I got this model. The first pic gives a very good idea of how the applied GS logo is kind of raised off the dial:


----------



## ten13th

carlhaluss said:


> Hope you guys are OK with some more SGBR051. I personally find the monochromatic dial to be captivating, and the main reason that I got this model. The first pic gives a very good idea of how the applied GS logo is kind of raised off the dial:


Can't never have too much of classic elegance.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

This is becoming one of my favorite watches. It's comfortable, light weight, and I can read it anytime.


----------



## Langs

ten13th said:


> I can play this. SINN 103 Ti DIAPAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's stunning - ok you win this round!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ten13th

Laso1 said:


> View attachment 7251090
> View attachment 7251098
> 
> 
> This is becoming one of my favorite watches. It's comfortable, light weight, and I can read it anytime.


Laso1, what's your wrist size?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Laso1

ten13th said:


> Laso1, what's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


8 inch. My wrist is tall (thick) but not wide.


----------



## Laso1

Today


----------



## MLJinAK

Mine today. SBGA127. 








-MLJinAK.


----------



## mikelu03

Get together with my brother in law. We love our Seikos!


----------



## ten13th

SBGV017









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## el_beelo




----------



## Laso1

She wore the Movado tonight.







I went with the Snowflake.


----------



## poppo

Sakura latte










Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## carlhaluss

Beautiful SBGH005 will be my companion today:







Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## Laso1




----------



## k4fap

hotmustardsauce said:


> Oh what the!!! When did this come out and where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


That's spectacular!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

I think it's time for a group photo:


----------



## ten13th

carlhaluss said:


> I think it's time for a group photo:


Black, Silver and White. Trifecta. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

Her GS tonight 







My GS tonight lol


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGR051:





I love the way the brushed bits on the bracelets are done. It gives them almost the look of titanium:


----------



## Laso1

Breakfast


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Btreichel87

liwang22 said:


> View attachment 5544394


What model number is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

Btreichel87 said:


> What model number is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBGX059


----------



## Btreichel87

liwang22 said:


> SBGX059


Thanks, saw it once I went through the whole thread. Should have just kept reading. Beautiful watch btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

Btreichel87 said:


> Thanks, saw it once I went through the whole thread. Should have just kept reading. Beautiful watch btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the quartz models are an outstanding value. If you have no hang ups about Quartz then it's a wise choice. I like all types of watches, for an office watch the SbGx series is a very classy choice.


----------



## riddlers

The new Seiko.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## FatTuesday

Diver Friday


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## horolicious




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## b00st4ddicted

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Uhrmensch

I agonized over this one for ages truth be told... is the 42mm just too big etc. Finally pulled the trigger without having been able to see it in the metal, and love it! Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss

Uhrmensch said:


> I agonized over this one for ages truth be told... is the 42mm just too big etc. Finally pulled the trigger without having been able to see it in the metal, and love it! Cheers


Excellent! What a beauty it is. I have often wondered myself if the 42mm size would be too big. What a gorgeous blue on the dial! Certainly looking forward to some more pics, especially wrist shots maybe not so close up when you have time. Love the uncluttered dial with no date window! What size wrist do you have? Mine is 7.5in, but my largest watch now is Omega Speedy which is also 42mm.

Very excited to see this one and thanks for your post. Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Uhrmensch

carlhaluss said:


> Excellent! What a beauty it is. I have often wondered myself if the 42mm size would be too big. What a gorgeous blue on the dial! Certainly looking forward to some more pics, especially wrist shots maybe not so close up when you have time. Love the uncluttered dial with no date window! What size wrist do you have? Mine is 7.5in, but my largest watch now is Omega Speedy which is also 42mm.
> 
> Very excited to see this one and thanks for your post. Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you for the kind words Carl. I'm wearing it again today - unusual for me to repeat, even with a new acquisition, but when I opened the box this morning this shouted loudest! :-d Below some quick pics I just took, wrist size is c. 6.75in (I think), but will measure the L2L for you tonight if I remember (no tape at work). At 7.5 you should have no probs, just a question of personal preference and whether you think the style lends itself to 42mm. All the best.


----------



## carlhaluss

Uhrmensch said:


> Thank you for the kind words Carl. I'm wearing it again today - unusual for me to repeat, even with a new acquisition, but when I opened the box this morning this shouted loudest! :-d Below some quick pics I just took, wrist size is c. 6.75in (I think), but will measure the L2L for you tonight if I remember (no tape at work). At 7.5 you should have no probs, just a question of personal preference and whether you think the style lends itself to 42mm. All the best.


Thanks for the extra pics. Looks great! And looks like it wears more like 40mm, perfect fit for your wrist.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## zetaplus93

Love my SBGR053.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Uhrmensch

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks for the extra pics. Looks great! And looks like it wears more like 40mm, perfect fit for your wrist.


Cheers Carl. The lug-to-lug actually came in at a surprisingly moderate 47mm; I would have guessed higher, probably on account of the overall rotundness and wrist presence. To be honest I can't really see beyond the dial when I am wearing it, now I know what you guys have been on about this whole time re the dynamic nature of it... wow! :-! Have a great WE


----------



## Tseg




----------



## poppo

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Giving the Speedy another turn today. Finally. Also put the stainless steel bracelet back on. The leather was great for a change, but I seem to be happiest long term with the bracelets on my watches:


----------



## ten13th

carlhaluss said:


> Giving the Speedy another turn today. Finally. Also put the stainless steel bracelet back on. The leather was great for a change, but I seem to be happiest long term with the bracelets on my watches:


It's not a watch collection without at least one Speedy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Carl, mine says hi. 


















I'm totally opposite, no bracelet for me on all my watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## ten13th

Another SBGH039. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SBGH039 showing true color.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## buffon.bj

Been using the SBGX063 on a Bulang and Son's Lumberjack leather strap for the last couple weeks. Very comfortable, and I feel the dial pops well with the strap. The off-white stitching suits the champagne-silver dial.

View attachment 7537170


----------



## carlhaluss

buffon.bj said:


> Been using the SBGX063 on a Bulang and Son's Lumberjack leather strap for the last couple weeks. Very comfortable, and I feel the dial pops well with the strap. The off-white stitching suits the champagne-silver dial.
> 
> View attachment 7537170


For some reason, the pic does not show up in the link.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## buffon.bj

Let's try that again  Really like the slimmer, longer hour indexes on your GS Carl!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Gazzla




----------



## carlhaluss

The Speedy is finally getting a turn today:


----------



## Lokvo

SBGA109









#GSWednesday


----------



## poppo

SBGJ005










Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## horolicious

East meets West


----------



## Toshk




----------



## ten13th

SBGA113

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan

Just arrived! SBGR089









I'll take better photos when there is some sunlight to work with. Really impossible to capture what exactly is going on with this dial, but it's marvelous. I've been wearing it all day and I'm not even sure what is going on with the dial. It looks completely flat brown in most light, but this incredible cross-hatch texture comes out under certain light. More Grand Seiko magic! :-!


----------



## Uhrmensch

no name no slogan said:


> Just arrived! SBGR089
> 
> View attachment 7692114
> 
> 
> I'll take better photos when there is some sunlight to work with. Really impossible to capture what exactly is going on with this dial, but it's marvelous. I've been wearing it all day and I'm not even sure what is going on with the dial. It looks completely flat brown in most light, but this incredible cross-hatch texture comes out under certain light. More Grand Seiko magic! :-!


Congrats, looks great! Intricate dial, very interesting and looking forward to some daylight shots of that one.


----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 for me today
Cheers


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SBGV017

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin

ten13th said:


> SBGV017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy cow, that's one pretty dial!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## eechern

SBGR 061. 
Finally got my hands on one after lusting for it for years.


----------



## thevenerablelars

SBGM021


----------



## dcoffe01

Just got this one in! SBGW047

Dan


----------



## Toshk

dcoffe01 said:


> Just got this one in! SBGW047
> 
> Dan


Best choice! 
Where did you find one?


----------



## dcoffe01

Toshk said:


> Best choice!
> Where did you find one?


Hong Kong! New Old Stock is very expensive for limited items like this.

Dan


----------



## mikelu03

thevenerablelars said:


> SBGM021
> 
> View attachment 7799890
> 
> 
> View attachment 7799898


May I ask where you got your strap? It looks fantastic!


----------



## Toshk

dcoffe01 said:


> Hong Kong! New Old Stock is very expensive for limited items like this.
> 
> Dan


Tell me about it


----------



## Lokvo

Back at it again with a GS Wednesday.


----------



## carlhaluss

dcoffe01 said:


> Just got this one in! SBGW047
> 
> Dan


Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## carlhaluss

This watch has actually distracted me from my Grand Seikos for a couple of weeks:


----------



## ten13th

carlhaluss said:


> This watch has actually distracted me from my Grand Seikos for a couple of weeks:


Carl, that's a beauty. Thinking about getting a preowned blue one. Then saw the Topper limited edition...only if it came in blue.

Nice strap btw. What is it?


----------



## horolicious




----------



## Uhrmensch

Have a great WE all
Cheers


----------



## poppo

Ramen & GS



















Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## ten13th

I like the GS, but prefer the ramen in this case. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thevenerablelars

mikelu03 said:


> May I ask where you got your strap? It looks fantastic!


It's from Camille Fournet. Calfskin with caoutchouc lining.


----------



## carlhaluss

ten13th said:


> Carl, that's a beauty. Thinking about getting a preowned blue one. Then saw the Topper limited edition...only if it came in blue.
> 
> Nice strap btw. What is it?


Thanks. That is the OEM Beige Textile strap with steel buckle that is one of the standard straps on this model. Here is a better pic:



I have been looking at alternate straps/bracelets, but I honestly can't find anything I like better than this one.


----------



## ten13th

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks. That is the OEM Beige Textile strap with steel buckle that is one of the standard straps on this model. Here is a better pic:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at alternate straps/bracelets, but I honestly can't find anything I like better than this one.


Thanks for the photo. Great looking strap, Oris always has great straps and clasp. What's the width?


----------



## Emospence

I'm not familiar with Oris, what model is that? The sales guy at my AD wears that



carlhaluss said:


> This watch has actually distracted me from my Grand Seikos for a couple of weeks:


----------



## Alex_TA




----------



## ten13th

Not GS today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Snowflake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

ten13th said:


> Thanks for the photo. Great looking strap, Oris always has great straps and clasp. What's the width?


Sorry to take so long to reply....it's 20mm


----------



## carlhaluss

Emospence said:


> I'm not familiar with Oris, what model is that? The sales guy at my AD wears that


Sorry not to reply sooner. It is a Divers Sixty Five.


----------



## Covenant




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Schleepii




----------



## Jannal




----------



## FranzS

Just arrived,

I'm looking for a strap 
"See also Thread: Grand Seiko on Straps"


----------



## Uhrmensch

^Congrats Franz, enjoy!

GS day for me too
Cheers


----------



## FranzS

Today non Seiko. 
The Glas, even if not standard can not compete with a GS.
The Housing, Coating and Bezel is quite interesting


----------



## Schleepii

Alright....not wearing. But...oh well.


----------



## mapotofu

Wearing the SBGA031 this Mother's Day.


----------



## Toshk




----------



## jjjjimi

poppo said:


> SBGJ005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


What's your wrist size?


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## 1Beginner




----------



## Kratsmoose

Sent via Phone


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Schleepii




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpbrada

SBGA 109










Sent from a phone booth using Tapatalk


----------



## Leicachamp

Wow. Never seen one before. Congrats


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## anaplian

carlhaluss said:


>


I love your pictures of the SBGX059 Carl. I've lusted after a Snowflake for ages but the expensive and relatively frequent recommended servicing are putting me off buying one. OTOH the SBGX059 has a 50-year service interval and is less than half the price of the Snowflake. It also has a Zen-like purity. There is almost nothing which doesn't need to be there and, from photos at least, the dial seems paradoxical - plain pure white yet very visually engaging. It's so Japanese, very simple yet perfectly executed. A true antidote to pretentious Swiss bling. The SBGX059 could almost be the perfect watch.


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## MLJinAK

Finally have another SBGA127 photo to share. New shirt too. I think this watch/shirt combo is a winner 

I'm still mesmerized by the case angles and boxed crystal.


----------



## Alex_TA

TripleCalendar said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## manofrolex

Can I play?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA




----------



## watchmatician




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## MLJinAK

jmanlay said:


> Can I play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Play more frequently! Something about the black/red GMT' with black/red straps... unbelievably awesome.

-MLJinAK.


----------



## manofrolex

MLJinAK said:


> Play more frequently! Something about the black/red GMT' with black/red straps... unbelievably awesome.
> 
> -MLJinAK.


The comment prompted me to play some more so there you have it


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Kian

Love the textured green dial!! #SBGJ005


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

It's going home for a visit. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linden_way

Sbga105


----------



## Relo60

Wore this before the system on uploading photos went down. Better late than never.


----------



## big-WIS




----------



## Evanssprky

Bank holiday special


----------



## Daymoe

So my first ever WUS post. No better way to start than by showing the many sides of my SBGJ013 under different lighting conditions. Hope you enjoy


----------



## hozburun




----------



## anaplian

Welcome to WUS Daymoe!


----------



## ten13th

Waiting for the train 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Kian

ten13th said:


> It's going home for a visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snowflake dial is always a stunner.  
Departing from SJC to NRT ? b-)b-)


----------



## Jannal

SHC033


----------



## ten13th

Kian said:


> Snowflake dial is always a stunner.
> Departing from SJC to NRT ? b-)b-)


Yep. SJC > NRT > TPE, TSN > HND > ITM, NRT > SJC. Four cities in one week.


----------



## 1Beginner

hozburun said:


>


Stunning beauty


----------



## hozburun

Thnx 

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## carlhaluss

This gets worn to work every day. Just have to show it some love, though, as I haven't taken any pics of it for a long time:


----------



## ten13th

Shinkansen, perfect color match to Snowflake.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buffon.bj

Just got back from a holiday in Nice, France. Wore my Grand Seiko SBGX063 the whole time, on the beach, in the city, on the hiking trails. A seriously versatile watch.

















Not having traveled much since I really got interested, I finally got the whole thing about Rolex Subs being so ubiquitous. In Nice, I couldn't walk ten metres in any direction without a seeing a Submariner. My girlfriend must have got really bored of me babbling about watches the whole trip, but it was just mesmerising to see all those beauties everywhere: Royal Oaks, Datejusts, a couple of Patek Nautiluses, Omegas (especially Planet Oceans) et cetera. Really puts things into perspective, to me - in my town in Finland, having a mechanical watch is rare, not to mention an expensive mechanical watch! Didn't happen to see any Grand Seikos there in Nice, though 

So, back home now. I just came from the track, where I timed some sprints and laps with my Omega Speedmaster. The Grand Seiko is now back on my wrist. It's graduation day in Finnish high schools, and I'm going to celebrate my friend's graduation. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Aggie88

I don't like Mondays...


----------



## hozburun




----------



## tacotom




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## hozburun




----------



## noizer

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Ugly-Nugget

This is my first GS and I am now looking for a second, as soon as I can decide on a model. I am thinking of a Hi Beat.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget

Aggie88 said:


> I don't like Mondays...


I absolutely love this model. Great looking watch, there was one for sale a while back but the bracelet wouldn't fit my 8" wrist. Bummer


----------



## reggie747

Right now, this.....(again) ha


----------



## zuiko

Can't seem to get enough of this one...


----------



## Steppy




----------



## hozburun




----------



## jaeiger

Can anybody with an SBGR053 provide photos of it under bright lighting? 
I recently tried on an SBGV007, another black dialed GS, at my local AD and the black seems to wash out quite a bit and become a very dull, matte grey. I'd like to see some pics of the SBGR053 under bright lighting to see if it also fades out, or if it retains its glossy deep black.


----------



## GrandNomos

I do not own an SBGR053, but I can tell you that my SBGX061, which has a glossy black dial becomes a matte grey under direct light


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today, not usually a WE piece for me but hey just felt like wearing it b-)
Cheers


----------



## Laso1




----------



## peter-g




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

More activity, guys! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## hozburun




----------



## Laso1




----------



## burns78

hozburun said:


>


Please ref.?


----------



## Steppy

burns78 said:


> Please ref.?


SBGH037


----------



## Steppy




----------



## rockmastermike

SBGR061


----------



## yongsoo1982

arrived yesterday


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## Toshk




----------



## 2seamer




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## BlackForestAtelier




----------



## GUTuna

GS visits Monterey, California


----------



## Collectionist

Yeah. Or Bronckhorst Netherlands


----------



## 1Beginner




----------



## GUTuna

Next stop for the GS is our lovely sponsor, Topper Fine Jewelers in Burlingame. My first visit and it's a great selection of a number of brands!


----------



## rockmastermike

GS sbgr061


----------



## gneissnz

Put the original strap back on the SBGJ005.


----------



## zuiko

Can't get enough...


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Collectionist

GUTuna said:


> Next stop for the GS is our lovely sponsor, Topper Fine Jewelers in Burlingame. My first visit and it's a great selection of a number of brands!
> 
> View attachment 8947906


And then the playground of medieval town Bronckhorst in the Netherlands with my four kids.


----------



## Davido22




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Business trip so took this one w me this time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

jmanlay said:


> Business trip so took this one w me this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok I am bored so there you have it



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Ugly-Nugget

031 on the wrist today.


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## rockmastermike

sbgr061 on Honey Alligator


----------



## Steppy




----------



## KrazyK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## BlackForestAtelier




----------



## mesaboogie18

Grand Seiko or Omega? Both, of course.


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGR051 this evening. Haven't worn this for a while, matter of fact it should have been sold by now. And it would have been, if it wasn't for the fact that I find selling such a daunting task. Might as well enjoy it, though, until the mood strikes to sell:


----------



## carlhaluss

mesaboogie18 said:


> Grand Seiko or Omega? Both, of course.
> 
> View attachment 9061898


That is a great shot! Had me fooled for a few seconds. Sold my AT8500 Skyfall, as I had always wished that the markers were not lumed, as the GS.


----------



## cvn72

Vey nice picture. I love how the cream and white dials with the blue hands look in pictures and in person, but I just prefer the sportiness of the black dials on my wrist.



rockmastermike said:


> sbgr061 on Honey Alligator


----------



## mesaboogie18

carlhaluss said:


> That is a great shot! Had me fooled for a few seconds. Sold my AT8500 Skyfall, as I had always wished that the markers were not lumed, as the GS.


Thanks! It's a composite of my GS layered on top of my AT.


----------



## carlhaluss

mesaboogie18 said:


> Thanks! It's a composite of my GS layered on top of my AT.
> 
> View attachment 9069602


I bet you are enjoying that SBGV019. I am quite interested in that watch myself. That or the SBGX063.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## kevin_b1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

carlhaluss said:


> I bet you are enjoying that SBGV019. I am quite interested in that watch myself. That or the SBGX063.


I am absolutely enjoying it! It's quickly become my favorite piece in the stable. I was set on getting the SBGX063 and was going to pull the trigger, but I saw the SBGV019 for just a little more and had to have it.


----------



## carlhaluss

Getting to where I am wearing this lately, almost all of the time. To work, after work and often at the weekends alternated with my Oris Divers Sixty-Five:


----------



## ten13th

Back from vaca so on with GS.









My 9yr old daughter trying and loving the GS. She asked why the second hand on her Swatch jumps while my sweeps?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## cvn72




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## KrazyK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Snowflake on Bas & Lokes suede strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ten13th

SBGH039 today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84

rockmastermike said:


> sbgr061 on Honey Alligator


What strap is that? Looks fantastic!


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGR051 which has not had any wrist time for months. This is one of my watches that I was going to sell, but holding back. I have been seriously looking at the SBGX063 quartz with champagne dial, and also the LE SBGV019 quartz. Thought I would like another quartz watch instead, but they just aren't any more beautiful to me than this one. At least for now:


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Laso1




----------



## tiki5698

10:10 photo time, love my sbgx063!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

tiki5698 said:


> 10:10 photo time, love my sbgx063!


I love it, too! I have the sbgx059 with the polar white dial, but always loved this one as well. I think it might just be my next watch!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## cvn72

With the AR coating, it looks like there is no glass at all in front of the dial. The watch looks very three dimensional.



carlhaluss said:


>


----------



## rockmastermike

SBGR061


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## anaplian

carlhaluss said:


>


Hi Carl,

I hope you don't mind if I ask you a question. I'm seriously considering the SBGX059 as my next watch. The white dial has a real elegant purity to it. Overall it's a very simple yet well as executed design - like a simple meal with a very few high quality ingredients which have been prepared and cooked to a very high standard.

However I wonder whether the plain white dial would get boring after a while. Obviously everyone's opinion is different but I wondered whether your opinion of the watch had changed over your period of ownership?

Cheers,

Julian.


----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## carlhaluss

anaplian said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I ask you a question. I'm seriously considering the SBGX059 as my next watch. The white dial has a real elegant purity to it. Overall it's a very simple yet well as executed design - like a simple meal with a very few high quality ingredients which have been prepared and cooked to a very high standard.
> 
> However I wonder whether the plain white dial would get boring after a while. Obviously everyone's opinion is different but I wondered whether your opinion of the watch had changed over your period of ownership?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Julian.


Hi Julian,
Well, if anything, I have become more fond of the white dial over the past year-and-a-half or so since I got it. My first Grand Seiko. Now I have four, but this one is still my favourite. The day I got it, I had gone to the AD actually hoping that they would have a black dial SBGX061. The only quartz model they had was with the white dial. Although slightly skeptical of the white dial - likely because my heart was set on seeing a black dial - the entire watch is so beautiful, I had to take it. No regrets.

Definitely not boring. Possibly because of it's simplicity and elegance, it is one of the most interesting dials I have ever seen.

I find that some white dial watches, for some reason, look almost "clinical". Like what I thought about the Rolex Milgauss when I saw it. This one is just what I would call cheerful, and certainly brightens my day every time I look at it. Often when I look at it, I think that if I could have only one of my watches, it would be this one. The beautiful hands and markers really sparkle, and form a nice contrast as well with the dial. And the background of the date window is white as well, so it's all a perfect match.

I certainly hope that if you end up getting this, that you are every bit as happy with it as I am. I will eagerly wait to see if you make a thread about obtaining this model.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## anaplian

carlhaluss said:


> Hi Julian,
> Well, if anything, I have become more fond of the white dial over the past year-and-a-half or so since I got it. My first Grand Seiko. Now I have four, but this one is still my favourite. The day I got it, I had gone to the AD actually hoping that they would have a black dial SBGX061. The only quartz model they had was with the white dial. Although slightly skeptical of the white dial - likely because my heart was set on seeing a black dial - the entire watch is so beautiful, I had to take it. No regrets.
> 
> Definitely not boring. Possibly because of it's simplicity and elegance, it is one of the most interesting dials I have ever seen.
> 
> I find that some white dial watches, for some reason, look almost "clinical". Like what I thought about the Rolex Milgauss when I saw it. This one is just what I would call cheerful, and certainly brightens my day every time I look at it. Often when I look at it, I think that if I could have only one of my watches, it would be this one. The beautiful hands and markers really sparkle, and form a nice contrast as well with the dial. And the background of the date window is white as well, so it's all a perfect match.
> 
> I certainly hope that if you end up getting this, that you are every bit as happy with it as I am. I will eagerly wait to see if you make a thread about obtaining this model.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks for taking the time to write this Carl - it's much appreciated. Real world ownership experiences are far more valuable than typical watch website reviews IMO.


----------



## ten13th

rockmastermike said:


> SBGR061


That's a surprisingly wonderful combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Uhrmensch said:


> SBGR097 today
> Cheers
> View attachment 9224202


One could almost say this is the blue dial to beat all others. I would love to see this in real life, but I don't think it will happen. The good thing for me, is that it would likely be too large for me. Nevertheless, the fact it has no date and the dial is totally symmetrical, the dial with the GS logo all over it truly becomes the focus.


----------



## Uhrmensch

carlhaluss said:


> One could almost say this is the blue dial to beat all others. I would love to see this in real life, but I don't think it will happen. The good thing for me, is that it would likely be too large for me. Nevertheless, the fact it has no date and the dial is totally symmetrical, the dial with the GS logo all over it truly becomes the focus.


Thanks Carl, as I may have mentioned around the time I first posted this one, I had serious reservations about the case size but ultimately bought it without having been able to try it on first. The blue and the almost hologram-like GS logos (not visible 90% of the time, looks uniform dark blue) won me over; the case size I can live with, but ideally it would be a little smaller. The lug-to-lug isn't overpowering, but the watch definitely has wrist presence (and weight), which many would argue isn't in keeping with the classic styling - I'll be generous and say it's GS' modern twist on an old story...

Below next to a sub for reference (sorry for terrible quick pic):









Cheers


----------



## Toshk




----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGX059.Still my No.1:


----------



## carlhaluss

Toshk said:


>


That really is a stunning beauty. One of the nicest vintage GS I have seen. Even better that it has no date.


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGV019 for the evening. My roommates think that I am absolutely nuts, taking pics of my watch outside, and changing watches two or three times a day:





Never had a watch before where the crystal is so much on level with the top of the bezel:


----------



## Toshk

^^^ Great shots!


----------



## carlhaluss

Toshk said:


> ^^^ Great shots!


Thanks. I particularly wanted to post the last one. If you notice, it shows how the "GS" applied emblem is slightly raised off the dial to give it more depth. They do the same with the "Seiko" at the top. Again demonstrating their obsession with fine detail.


----------



## 1Beginner

Looks gorgeous on your wrist!


----------



## guccimanilla

DeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeletedDeleted


----------



## guccimanilla




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Jazzmaster

Purchased this one with the assistance of our new moderator, Joe, a little ways back...


----------



## carlhaluss

Beautiful evening so decided to take a few pics:


----------



## dcoffe01

I just love this watch. It is just perfect.

Dan


----------



## carlhaluss

My first Grand Seiko SBGX059. Still my favourite:


----------



## hozburun




----------



## horolicious

The slim/sporty profile, 72 hour power reserve and Zaratsu finish of case, hands and indices makes this sbgr069 a keeper.


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGV011 Unfortunately, have to take this off my wrist before I leave for work:





One of the little details about this piece. The original crown from 1964 Self-Dater:


----------



## Toshk

^^^
Excellent choice! I miss mine.


----------



## carlhaluss

Toshk said:


> ^^^
> Excellent choice! I miss mine.


Hmmm....I see your location is London. I know there are not many GS dealers in UK and, I believe, none in London. The papers of my watch show it was originally purchased in Derbyshire, England. Wouldn't that be a coincidence if I ended up owning the watch you had? It is no. 49/900.


----------



## Toshk

carlhaluss said:


> Hmmm....I see your location is London. I know there are not many GS dealers in UK and, I believe, none in London. The papers of my watch show it was originally purchased in Derbyshire, England. Wouldn't that be a coincidence if I ended up owning the watch you had? It is no. 49/900.


Wow! It's a small world . Pls look after it will you.


----------



## carlhaluss

Toshk said:


> Wow! It's a small world . Pls look after it will you.


I sure will. When I first became interested in Grand Seiko, it was the one watch out of all - including the mechanical models - that I wanted most, even though I only saw photos online. By that time, they were completely sold. The pre-owned ones that I saw online, to me, were not worth risking a purchase without knowing the seller. Until I accidentally came across this one at Timeless Luxury Watches in Frisco, Texas. With their reputation, and excellent references from a friend in Dallas, I didn't hesitate. I would have regretted it forever had I not done so. The number of the watch, 49, is the year of my birth, 1949.

Thank you for taking such good care of it. It is like new. Funny, it only has the bracelet, but that is how I would wear it anyway. I do have a GS leather/croco strap, though, same lug width, if I do want to change it at some point.

I was beginning to get the funds together in anticipation of a new Rolex Explorer I. But now that I see this watch in real life, I can see that the Explorer would not please me nearly as much.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Toshk

Glad it's found a good home! 
This was my first GS. Miss that black dial and no GS logo so much... If they only had made it with manual movement 

Funny you should mention Expl. I actually sold a 39mm Explorer to buy this SBGV011 in 2014.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Toshk said:


> Glad it's found a good home!
> This was my first GS. Miss that black dial and no GS logo so much... If they only had made it with manual movement
> 
> Funny you should mention Expl. I actually sold a 39mm Explorer to buy this SBGV011 in 2014.


Just like the original, funny they did make it a quartz movement. About the only thing - other than the simpler dial text - that isn't same as original. I did happen to see an original 1965 self dater on eBay with manual wind. Uncanny how close to the original they got this piece.


----------



## Toshk

carlhaluss said:


> Just like the original, funny they did make it a quartz movement. About the only thing - other than the simpler dial text - that isn't same as original. I did happen to see an original 1965 self dater on eBay with manual wind. Uncanny how close to the original they got this piece.


You are absolutely right. These are very well remade.


----------



## Toshk

carlhaluss said:


>


Oh dear. This picture makes me regret letting it go...


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## videogameland

with croc leather


----------



## spryken




----------



## ten13th

SBGA113









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

ten13th said:


> SBGA113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning! Another unique dial. I believe it is unique to that model as well? Never seen it on any other.


----------



## ten13th

carlhaluss said:


> Stunning! Another unique dial. I believe it is unique to that model as well? Never seen it on any other.


Yep Carl, it's one of 35 LE.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059


----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## Toshk

Trying to imagine a black dial on my SBGW047. It would work I think. Even with a grey seconds hand!


----------



## videogameland

drools.. so beautiful


----------



## rockmastermike

SBGR061


----------



## carlhaluss

The oddest thing about my obsession with Grand Seiko is that the only watch I own with a sapphire display case back is a quartz! :-d


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Uhrmensch

Nice sunny morning here in the big smoke, enjoy the day fellas
Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## krpdm

Grand Seiko GMT by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Marei

I just love that royal blue b-)


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## kevin_b1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059


----------



## Toshk

carlhaluss said:


>


Please Carl, stop posting great pictures of this watch .


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## rockmastermike

GS SBGR061


----------



## Marei

The rarest of them all.


----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## Steppy

Marei said:


> View attachment 9431226
> 
> 
> The rarest of them all.


Whoaaaaa, stop everything .......

what model is that?


----------



## carlhaluss

Uhrmensch said:


> Nice sunny morning here in the big smoke, enjoy the day fellas
> Cheers


Well, thanks in no small part to your photos and reviews of this watch, I am getting a new SBGR097. This is rare for me, to get a watch without first seeing it in real life. But there is no way that I will ever see one of these here at an AD in Canada as they get very few models.

I find the dial enchanting, and the shade of blue just gorgeous. The polished/brushed case and bracelet showcase the dial beautifully. The silver accents and text on the dial as well just sparkle and look fantastic on that dial. Not to mention that it is the debut of the new automatic movement with no date. There was a previous no date model, but manual wind. For me, it is a bold watch, as most of mine are around 37mm and one at 40mm.

Anyway, I hope to receive the watch tomorrow and very much look forward to seeing it in real life. Very excited, in fact.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ten13th

carlhaluss said:


> Well, thanks in no small part to your photos and reviews of this watch, I am getting a new SBGR097. This is rare for me, to get a watch without first seeing it in real life. But there is no way that I will ever see one of these here at an AD in Canada as they get very few models.
> 
> I find the dial enchanting, and the shade of blue just gorgeous. The polished/brushed case and bracelet showcase the dial beautifully. The silver accents and text on the dial as well just sparkle and look fantastic on that dial. Not to mention that it is the debut of the new automatic movement with no date. There was a previous no date model, but manual wind. For me, it is a bold watch, as most of mine are around 37mm and one at 40mm.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to receive the watch tomorrow and very much look forward to seeing it in real life. Very excited, in fact.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Good to hear someone got it worst than me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

carlhaluss said:


> Well, thanks in no small part to your photos and reviews of this watch, I am getting a new SBGR097. This is rare for me, to get a watch without first seeing it in real life. But there is no way that I will ever see one of these here at an AD in Canada as they get very few models.
> 
> I find the dial enchanting, and the shade of blue just gorgeous. The polished/brushed case and bracelet showcase the dial beautifully. The silver accents and text on the dial as well just sparkle and look fantastic on that dial. Not to mention that it is the debut of the new automatic movement with no date. There was a previous no date model, but manual wind. For me, it is a bold watch, as most of mine are around 37mm and one at 40mm.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to receive the watch tomorrow and very much look forward to seeing it in real life. Very excited, in fact.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Fantastic Carl, glad to be of service! I really hope you bond with this one - pretty sure you will though, there is a lot to like. :-! Look forward to hearing your thoughts. Cheers


----------



## GrandNomos

Steppy said:


> Whoaaaaa, stop everything .......
> 
> what model is that?


SBGH003


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGR097 arrived today:



In some light, it looks black:


----------



## Marei

Steppy said:


> Whoaaaaa, stop everything .......
> 
> what model is that?


Like Thomas already said it is the limited edition SBGH003 that has the same dial as the recently introduced SBGJ005. And it is one hard watch to find especially in great condition.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Congrats Carl! So, what do you make of it? Cheers


----------



## ten13th

carlhaluss said:


> SBGR097 arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> In some light, it looks black:


Congrats. Great photo. How noticeable are the GS "texture" on the dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

ten13th said:


> Congrats. Great photo. How noticeable are the GS "texture" on the dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprisingly enough, the GS texture on the dial is almost unnoticeable. From the pics I had seen and comments I heard, I thought it would be very prominent. So far, I have barely been able to detect it with my eyes, only in photos. Even in fairly bright sunlight. A lot of people will be very pleased to hear that, I think.

If they had designed it any other way, or made the textured GS bits more prominent, I think it would take away from the other rich characteristics of the dial. I was a bit disappointed at first not to see more of the texture, but now I can see why they did it this way. The watch is a work of art.


----------



## carlhaluss

Uhrmensch said:


> Congrats Carl! So, what do you make of it? Cheers


:-! This is a remarkable timepiece indeed. It is also very ironic for three reasons: first, I was never going to buy another watch with a blue dial. I owned an Omega 8500 "Skyfall" edition with blue dial for a while. Second, blue is by no means my favourite colour, but this is very likely the most beautiful watch dial I have ever seen. Third, I was never going to buy a new watch without first seeing it in real life. Now, I think that this will become my favourite watch.

I really like that it is quite large. It gives the dial a wonderful presence, and allows for nice, big hands and markers which form a beautiful contrast with the dial. I could rave on and on, and likely will in days to come.



Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bjarnetv

ok these are the last pictures in a while.
i need to stop before i completely ruin my iphoto by filling it up with watch pictures


----------



## MisterTom




----------



## Laso1




----------



## matthew P

Some awesome photography / watches .

Carl - that blue dial with the GS texture is amazing. It was featured so heavily in the early Seiko photos that I thought I would find it too busy but to see it disappear into that rick blue in your photos if fantastic.

Bjarmatev - nice work photographing the HB to show its white / silver dual personality. the HB001 continues to surprise me.

Day 4 of the diver today for me.... I may give something else wrist time today?
Ive kept it on wrist 24/7 since I switched out the bracelet and the spring drive is running an impressive +1 so far..... approximately a 1/4 second per day.
Power reserve never drops below the line and the power arrow almost disappears into the seem where the power gauge lines up next to the face - its a lot less noticeable than i expected.


----------



## bjarnetv

matthew P said:


> nice work photographing the HB to show its white / silver dual personality. the HB001 continues to surprise me.


The sbgh001 might seem plain and a bit boring at first sight, but truly digs under your skin the more you wear it.
I still haven't figured out what color the dial "truly" is, as it changes so much depending on the light.
i remember reading somewhere there being 12 steps too making the dial, so i guess they just layered it with several different colors and textures to achieve the effect.


----------



## carlhaluss

matthew P said:


> Some awesome photography / watches .
> 
> Carl - that blue dial with the GS texture is amazing. It was featured so heavily in the early Seiko photos that I thought I would find it too busy but to see it disappear into that rick blue in your photos if fantastic.
> 
> Bjarmatev - nice work photographing the HB to show its white / silver dual personality. the HB001 continues to surprise me.
> 
> Day 4 of the diver today for me.... I may give something else wrist time today?
> Ive kept it on wrist 24/7 since I switched out the bracelet and the spring drive is running an impressive +1 so far..... approximately a 1/4 second per day.
> Power reserve never drops below the line and the power arrow almost disappears into the seem where the power gauge lines up next to the face - its a lot less noticeable than i expected.


That diver is stunning! I especially love the hands on it, not only being practical but they give it character as well. I was condsidering getting the quartz GS Diver, as I know the craftsmanship will be every bit as good.


----------



## matthew P

The quarts diver is superb. Then no date / no power reserve is extremely clean and simple , love it. 
At 44mm the diver on bracelet is almost too big for my taste, the Quartz at 42 wears a little smaller is a good way, the bracelet also lacks the pin striping which will make refinancing easier if you wear it daily but want to periodically freshen it up. 
And of cource you have the white option as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## matthew P




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## rockmastermike

SBGR061


----------



## Marei




----------



## Steppy

Marei said:


> View attachment 9490674
> 
> View attachment 9490698


Take my money !!!! A kidney? anything ???


----------



## edhchoe




----------



## carlhaluss

SBGV011 with OEM GS leather strap and GS Buckle:







Here is a photo with the stainless steel 5-link bracelet. I really think that I prefer it on the leather:


----------



## L84AD8

carlhaluss said:


> SBGV011 with OEM GS leather strap and GS Buckle:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo with the stainless steel 5-link bracelet. I really think that I prefer it on the leather


Looks great on that leather strap! although it looks good on the bracelet too! Perfect for different occasions.. :-!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Uhrmensch

GS day for me too
Cheers


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## no name no slogan

Lovely shot, carl.


----------



## brminpin

Finishing off the week with this beaut.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marei

Just enjoyed the last sunshine for today and probably this weekend. Took the SBGH003 out.


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dosei




----------



## MLJinAK

SBGA127 - my one and only, prized GS.

Love the "flat" look of the sunburst dial.

These 2 pics are in the same room. Facing and not facing the window.

Also enjoy seeing the reflections of me in the Zaratzu polishing 



















-MLJinAK.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marei

My favourite watch which gets by far the most wrist time.


----------



## carlhaluss

Marei said:


> My favourite watch which gets by far the most wrist time.
> 
> View attachment 9528762


I can understand why. That is such a beautiful dial, and that is an excellent photo.


----------



## hozburun




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## horolicious

Spring is in the air. Trying to Zaratsu finish my deck.


----------



## rockmastermike

GS sbgr061 on ToxicNATO CRC blue strap today


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

U11 team won last night - wearing the sbgr061


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

"Hi!" from new in the club


----------



## Laso1




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## whichonenext

New Every work day


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Horoticus

SBGH017


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## cvn72

whichonenext said:


> New Every work day
> View attachment 9585530


Looks great with the black croc strap? I prefer the look of GS on black or brown leather over the bracelet.


----------



## Jeffie007




----------



## hornsup84

cvn72 said:


> Looks great with the black croc strap? I prefer the look of GS on black or brown leather over the bracelet.


Looks blue croc to me. Leather does well on it regardless of color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

SBGX113


----------



## ten13th

SBGV017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059


----------



## carlhaluss

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 9609202


I love that dial. Again, Grand Seiko has thought of every little detail. The date window is so well done, with the date wheel being silver to match the hands, markers and all the other accents. I am very glad to see such an excellent closeup of that dial.


----------



## no name no slogan

carlhaluss said:


> I love that dial. Again, Grand Seiko has thought of every little detail. The date window is so well done, with the date wheel being silver to match the hands, markers and all the other accents. I am very glad to see such an excellent closeup of that dial.


This dial is one of the most stealthy GS dials. Like most of the darker models, under 90% of lighting conditions it looks like a solid dark color. However, where the others will shine with radial sunburst color under sunlight, this one displays both unique colors _and textures_. It contains a variety of brown tones as well as horizontal and diagonal cross-hatched lines. I've never been able to get a photo that really captures this dial as it's got about 6 different looks to it depending upon lighting.

It's a perfect example of why I think GS is a watch for the owner, not something to try to impress anyone else, because they will never see all the complexities that you will.

Here it is under most lighting conditions:









P.S., Since there are "Snowflake" and "Blizzard" white textured dial models, I affectionately refer to this brown dial as the "Sh*t Storm". :-d


----------



## rockmastermike

Prisma app fun


----------



## Laso1




----------



## matthew P

...... $hitstorm LOL. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh

Transmitted through private SATCOM


----------



## Laso1




----------



## carlhaluss

This is the best wrist shot I have, shows exactly how the 42mm GS SBGR097 fits on my 7.5in wrist:






Have a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

rockmastermike said:


> Prisma app fun


I think that is the nicest after-market strap you have shown so far on that beauty!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

rockmastermike said:


>


I still think this is the best strap for that watch. When I had my 061, I thought that this croco strap was the nicest strap I had ever seen.
One of the watches that I really regret flipping. My GS collection does not seem complete somehow without it. Really considering in the future getting another one.


----------



## Horoticus

carlhaluss said:


> ...When I had my 061...One of the watches that I really regret flipping. My GS collection does not seem complete somehow without it. Really considering _*in the future*_ getting another one.


Carl - Let me be the first to enable you and say, "in the future" equates to this week in watchspeak. Times a-wastin'! ;-)


----------



## Laso1




----------



## matthew P

Suns out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catflap

matthew P said:


> Suns out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen and admired this strap on the other thread, looks even better in the sun! I'm still wearing mine on the bracelet though I keep thinking about trying something else for a change.


----------



## matthew P

catflap said:


> I've seen and admired this strap on the other thread, looks even better in the sun! I'm still wearing mine on the bracelet though I keep thinking about trying something else for a change.


Thx.... It's a strap I had custom made for another watch by steveO straps. 
Always happy when a custom strap works on a different watch, especially when the original watch is sold off.

Another shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210

Rain, rain... Go away....









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059


----------



## Laso1




----------



## carlhaluss

SBGV011


----------



## Horoticus

Carl? Carl?


----------



## guccimanilla

Just got my new SBGX063 and I'm in awe. Truly I'm in love. This wasn't my first Grand Seiko, and it certainly won't be my last.









@Horoticus Gorgeous watch.


----------



## Horoticus

guccimanilla said:


> Just got my new SBGX063 and I'm in awe. Truly I'm in love. This wasn't my first Grand Seiko, and it certainly won't be my last. @Horoticus Gorgeous watch.


Congratulations! Beautiful GS...glad to hear you see the wisdom of MORE! And thank you. :-!

Cheers.


----------



## carlhaluss

guccimanilla said:


> Just got my new SBGX063 and I'm in awe. Truly I'm in love. This wasn't my first Grand Seiko, and it certainly won't be my last.
> 
> View attachment 9697802
> 
> 
> @Horoticus Gorgeous watch.


It is gorgeous. One of the nicest Grand Seiko pieces....well, they are all really nice. Anyway, looks like a great fit on your wrist. Enjoy it!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Horoticus said:


> Carl? Carl?
> 
> View attachment 9695362
> 
> 
> View attachment 9695378
> 
> 
> View attachment 9695386


I would definitely call you "The Enabler" :-d


----------



## Horoticus

carlhaluss said:


> I would definitely call you "The Enabler" :-d


I resemble that remark. :-!


----------



## TightLines612

Carlhaus:

An absolute beauty. How would you describe the dial color in various lighting?


----------



## Jfha1210

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

SBGV019 on a beautiful Fall day:


----------



## matthew P

Toxic NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin

I just love this watch.... 










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

TightLines612 said:


> Carlhaus:
> 
> An absolute beauty. How would you describe the dial color in various lighting?


It also depends upon the angle. Even in bright light, if deflected away from the light, the dial can look almost black, mostly a deep, dark inky blue. Most of the time, it does look much like in these photos, a very rich blue. The markers and accents look amazing against the dial, very jewel-like indeed.

This was taken this morning at the window, a dark and grey day:



Definitely one of the most fascinating watches/dials I have ever owned.


----------



## matthew P

Back on seiko rubber after a silicon spray clean up for the vents. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGR097. The elusive repeating GS logo:


----------



## Uhrmensch

carlhaluss said:


> SBGR097. The elusive repeating GS logo:


Very elusive indeed, great capture Carl! :-!


----------



## carlhaluss

Uhrmensch said:


> Very elusive indeed, great capture Carl! :-!


Thanks. Still the only way I can capture it, is with a photo. In this case, I was outside and used the flash.

Anyway, I hope you are getting as much pleasure out of your SBGR097 as I am with mine.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Horoticus

SBGA031


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

2008 Limited Edition Titanium, Spring Drive, GMT, Chronograph.


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestripes

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

matthew P said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is always great to see how much pleasure you obviously get out of this beautiful watch.


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGX059, which you have all seen before. My first GS and still my favourite..Sometimes, I don't even want to take it off after work, or on the weekends. My constant companion at work. Never been this fond of a watch, and that includes my 36mm Explorer I and Omega Railmaster:


----------



## matthew P

carlhaluss said:


> It is always great to see how much pleasure you obviously get out of this beautiful watch.


Honeymoon phase...... Guilty as charged









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## matthew P

Gourd Seiko








.... Sorry, couldn't help myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

I've been neglecting this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Laso1




----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

SBGA031 on Nato ZuluDiver ...



















Even my little girl loves her ...


----------



## matthew P

Playing with the iPhone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKirk

Older picture. Current watch on the wrist


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059. My first and favourite Grand Seiko, also my faithful work companion:



I came upon this model by chance. After learning about, and becoming keenly interested in Grand Seiko on the watch forums, I discovered that we actually have an AD here in Vancouver.

I had sold my 36mm Rolex Explorer I a few years back, kind of regretted it. And thought that the Grand Seiko SBGX061 with the black dial might be a great replacement. I went to the AD with that in mind. Turned out, the only quartz model they had in stock was this very one. After hesitating a bit, I tried it on, instantly loved it, bought it, and never looked back. My fondness for this watch even exceeds the Rolex Explorer that I once had. I love all four of my Grand Seiko watches, but am most fond of this one.


----------



## matthew P

At work today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchiseek215

And the week goes on...


----------



## matthew P

So this arrived. New Obris Morgan strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmcleod

Those previous two are awesome (considers spring drive again, gah)!


----------



## harald-hans

Silky-Smooth Bond from BluShark ...


----------



## Horoticus

SBGW033


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Laso1

I pulled this one out to wear tonight.


----------



## GrandNomos

SBGX061


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## G07

Sublime!!


----------



## Laso1




----------



## buffon.bj

Not quite a Grand Seiko, but its cousin that I managed to buy this week. Having sold my GS SBGX063 earlier this year, I was kind of on a hunt for a good small-ish HAQ watch with high end finishing. All of the sudden, I came upon this gem on the forum, and bought it in an instant - absolutely no regrets. The Citizen, AQ1000-54:

























Having now owned both a Citizen and a GS of roughly the same quality / price bracket, it's fun to compare the two. Both have really superb finishing both on the case, dial and hands plus the bracelet (which is waiting to be resized at the moment), with the edge with the GS on the hands and The Citizen with the case and bracelet sturdiness. I really like both brands, though, and it's only a matter of time until I buy a new GS. Perhaps a black-dialed version this time? Only time will tell


----------



## Laso1




----------



## carlhaluss

buffon.bj said:


> Not quite a Grand Seiko, but its cousin that I managed to buy this week. Having sold my GS SBGX063 earlier this year, I was kind of on a hunt for a good small-ish HAQ watch with high end finishing. All of the sudden, I came upon this gem on the forum, and bought it in an instant - absolutely no regrets. The Citizen, AQ1000-54:
> 
> View attachment 9846570
> 
> 
> View attachment 9846578
> 
> 
> View attachment 9846586
> 
> 
> Having now owned both a Citizen and a GS of roughly the same quality / price bracket, it's fun to compare the two. Both have really superb finishing both on the case, dial and hands plus the bracelet (which is waiting to be resized at the moment), with the edge with the GS on the hands and The Citizen with the case and bracelet sturdiness. I really like both brands, though, and it's only a matter of time until I buy a new GS. Perhaps a black-dialed version this time? Only time will tell


That is a beauty. It reminds me quite a bit of my SBGX059


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059


----------



## hozburun




----------



## Laso1




----------



## matthew P

Morning gents. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Laso1

GS posing with Kimmidoll "Seiko"


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## catflap

Jazzmaster said:


>


My grail, just about given up getting one now though. Lovely watch.


----------



## Allan_de_dub

My travel watch.


----------



## Tseg

A year in....


----------



## matthew P

Love that second hand post cap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allan_de_dub




----------



## zuiko

My first Grand Seiko which is just about to have its one year anniversary with me soon. I've cheated on it with many watches over the last 9 months but I recently resized it to get the perfect fit and it's been on my wrist all week. The most amazing thing about it was I wore it almost 3 months straight when I got it at first and it kept absolutely perfect time - not even a second off. This past week I have gotten to love that accuracy all over again. This particular 9R96 is a special tuning for sure and deserves its gold medal on the rotor.


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg

zuiko said:


> My first Grand Seiko which is just about to have its one year anniversary with me soon. I've cheated on it with many watches over the last 9 months but I recently resized it to get the perfect fit and it's been on my wrist all week. The most amazing thing about it was I wore it almost 3 months straight when I got it at first and it kept absolutely perfect time - not even a second off. This past week I have gotten to love that accuracy all over again. This particular 9R96 is a special tuning for sure and deserves its gold medal on the rotor.


This was the watch style that first attracted me to GS. Never pulled the trigger. Jelly.


----------



## MLJinAK

Technically yesterday, but hadn't worn a watch yet today, so I'll count it!

SBGA127 really can dress down. Here you see it with a performance fabric short sleeve shirt and cargo shorts!









Here you see it under the lights of a Nike store.









-MLJinAK.


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Morning shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## loqv75

very nice watch


no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 9877498


----------



## loqv75

wonderful


JoeKirk said:


> View attachment 9806650
> 
> Older picture. Current watch on the wrist


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK

Shockingly... AZ Fine Time still has one of these for sale!



no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 9937786


----------



## bjarnetv

I said i was going to take a break, but i just had to snap a few photos... :roll:b-)


----------



## no name no slogan

MLJinAK said:


> Shockingly... AZ Fine Time still has one of these for sale!


It remains my favorite watch and I don't know that anything new will ever take it's place. It wears perfectly for my wrist and the dynamic quality of the dial color makes it go with just about any color of attire. I don't know why it's not more popular, but I also don't mind being one of the few who owns one.


----------



## J-Rock121

Love how the fir tree motif pop from the dial to give a 3D look & both subdials have a sunburst effect. It helps the dial's multi-layered. Pics don't do this watch justice. Have to see in-person to truly appreciate it:


----------



## Uhrmensch

Ninetyseven today
Cheers


----------



## 2seamer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Another morning walk shot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Wearing the latest GS.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

ten13th said:


> Wearing the latest GS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratilations!


----------



## carlhaluss

J-Rock121 said:


> Love how the fir tree motif pop from the dial to give a 3D look & both subdials have a sunburst effect. It helps the dial's multi-layered. Pics don't do this watch justice. Have to see in-person to truly appreciate it:
> 
> View attachment 9949490


Really a beauty! And that strap is perfect with that watch, and totally appropriate with the lovely text.


----------



## carlhaluss

Uhrmensch said:


> Ninetyseven today
> Cheers


Man, you really caught that dial beautifully. A rare glimpse of the elusive repeating GS logo on the dial!


----------



## carlhaluss

I had to wear this today, after keeping it in the box for so many weeks. SBGV011. These photos give a rather poor portrayal of the beauty of this watch:





I love the crown on this model, a replica of the one found on the original 1964 Self Dater:









All of you have a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## J-Rock121

Edit: Oops, double post.


----------



## J-Rock121

carlhaluss said:


> Really a beauty! And that strap is perfect with that watch, and totally appropriate with the lovely text.


Love the dome shaped sapphire crystal on that watch you just posted pics of!

Thanks Carl! Ya, at first seeing the pics online I wasn't feeling it since the fir tree motif looked very flat from all the PR pics. But the moment I saw it in-person, I had to have it to the point I traded in its sibling (SBGC015). I can't stress enough pics really don't convey how great (3D look in a good way) the fir tree motif is combined with the muti-layered dial. Right before I ordered that strap, I showed it to the owner of Timeless Luxury Watches & he liked so much, he ordered one for another customer's SBGC015. The other customer's version (only difference being black versus my dark green stitching) is on their Instagram page. I was at their GS event last night & was humbled when both GS employees from Japan (one being a Spring Drive master watch maker who assembles this 9R96 movement & may or may not have actually assembled mine) said how great the watch + strap combo looked. They said the characters translated into something along the lines of attack order which makes it the strap that much more awesome. To add to how humbled I felt, the Seiko USA VP (I think that's his title) asked to take quite a few pics of my watch from different angles.

BTW, saw your friend Chip at the event. The one that owns the other forum. Nice guy!


----------



## carlhaluss

J-Rock121 said:


> Love the dome shaped sapphire crystal on that watch you just posted pics of!
> 
> Thanks Carl! Ya, at first seeing the pics online I wasn't feeling it since the fir tree motif looked very flat from all the PR pics. But the moment I saw it in-person, I had to have it to the point I traded in its sibling (SBGC015). I can't stress enough pics really don't convey how great (3D look in a good way) the fir tree motif is combined with the muti-layered dial. Right before I ordered that strap, I showed it to the owner of Timeless Luxury Watches & he liked so much, he ordered one for another customer's SBGC015. The other customer's version (only difference being black versus my dark green stitching) is on their Instagram page. I was at their GS event last night & was humbled when both GS employees from Japan (one being a Spring Drive master watch maker who assembles this 9R96 movement & may or may not have actually assembled mine) said how great the watch + strap combo looked. They said the characters translated into something along the lines of attack order which makes it the strap that much more awesome. To add to how humbled I felt, the Seiko USA VP (I think that's his title) asked to take quite a few pics of my watch from different angles.
> 
> BTW, saw your friend Chip at the event. The one that owns the other forum. Nice guy!


Being rather introverted, I am not much for events. However, that Grand Seiko event would definitely have been an exception for me. It must have been wonderful to meet the GS employees from Japan. What greater compliment than those from a Grand Seiko official. It would be wonderful to meet Dan from Timeless, although I have talked with him on the phone a few times. Chip is a wonderful guy, although we only meet online, I consider him a fine friend.

The Japanese employees would indeed love that strap. It is one of the most unique I have seen. I would love one myself, but I just don't know which of my watches it would look best on. A fine tribute to a fantastic Japanese company!

It would be wonderful to see that model in real life. I find with the Grand Seiko watches, even the best of photos cannot portray the beauty.

Very glad that you had such a good time at the event yesterday.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## J-Rock121

carlhaluss said:


> Being rather introverted, I am not much for events. However, that Grand Seiko event would definitely have been an exception for me. It must have been wonderful to meet the GS employees from Japan. What greater compliment than those from a Grand Seiko official. It would be wonderful to meet Dan from Timeless, although I have talked with him on the phone a few times. Chip is a wonderful guy, although we only meet online, I consider him a fine friend.
> 
> The Japanese employees would indeed love that strap. It is one of the most unique I have seen. I would love one myself, but I just don't know which of my watches it would look best on. A fine tribute to a fantastic Japanese company!
> 
> It would be wonderful to see that model in real life. I find with the Grand Seiko watches, even the best of photos cannot portray the beauty.
> 
> Very glad that you had such a good time at the event yesterday.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I'm more of an extrovert (just slightly towards it) despite what Dan might think, LOL! Indeed, meeting those fine gentlemen (in addition to the Seiko USA VP) was a pleasure. Just seeing the master watch maker assemble & dissemble a 9R86 movement on the spot was great. Dan's a good guy with a lot of patience putting up with how long I take to decide on a purchase as he (& Steve) never pressure me into anything. I met Chip at last year's event too. Do you know his user name on this forum?

Thank you for the kind words. Post a pic of all your watches so we can see which one looks best with that strap! And I concur...most pics don't depict the level of detail (in particular Zaratsu finishing) and/or depth of GS watches. If you ever come to Dallas (to buy directly from Dan, hehe!) let me know. Grab a few drinks & talk horology.


----------



## ten13th

Wearing this again! Never imagined this dressier GS would see so much wrist time. I don't even mind the shining croc strap on it.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

ten13th said:


> Wearing this again! Never imagined this dressier GS would see so watch wrist time. I don't even mind the shining croc strap on it. And I really love that pie pan effect at the edge of the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That croco strap is totally appropriate for that beauty. Just love the watch. It really makes me miss my SBGR061 being that they share the same, or similar case. And I love that "pie pan" effect at the edge of the dial.


----------



## carlhaluss

Not a particularly good photo. But it does give a good perspective of how the GS SBGR097 @ 42mm fits on my 7.5in
wrist. Still lots of space at the lug ends, actually more still than this photo portrays. Could fit a smaller wrist nicely as well:


----------



## carlhaluss

J-Rock121 said:


> I'm more of an extrovert (just slightly towards it) despite what Dan might think, LOL! Indeed, meeting those fine gentlemen (in addition to the Seiko USA VP) was a pleasure. Just seeing the master watch maker assemble & dissemble a 9R86 movement on the spot was great. Dan's a good guy with a lot of patience putting up with how long I take to decide on a purchase as he (& Steve) never pressure me into anything. I met Chip at last year's event too. Do you know his user name on this forum?
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. Post a pic of all your watches so we can see which one looks best with that strap! And I concur...most pics don't depict the level of detail (in particular Zaratsu finishing) and/or depth of GS watches. If you ever come to Dallas (to buy directly from Dan, hehe!) let me know. Grab a few drinks & talk horology.


I don't think that Chip posts on this forum. But on Wristwatchforums.com his user name is "Chip". You should pop over there for a visit as well.


----------



## J-Rock121

carlhaluss said:


> I don't think that Chip posts on this forum. But on Wristwatchforums.com his user name is "Chip". You should pop over there for a visit as well.


Thanks, completely forgot the name of his forum. Will do so.


----------



## horolicious

sbgr069


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Linden_way

Sbgm031


----------



## valuewatchguy

I'm new here but this is my GS.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjjimi

Hey everyone. 








SBGV011, the classy robot.


----------



## wwwppp




----------



## Toshk




----------



## jjjjimi

Tried this on today. It was bonkers. 








SBGJ021


----------



## Ben Yang

I want that.

Sent from my SM-P605V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

A year after, still very much in love with my SBGR083.


----------



## jjjjimi

Ben Yang said:


> I want that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P605V using Tapatalk


You and me both buddy.


----------



## mtb2104

I think 37 is the perfect size for me


----------



## Horoticus

SBGR061


----------



## dontomaso




----------



## ten13th

Wearing this LE SBGA113 today to pickup its new stablemate from Topper. 








Here is its new stablemate. 









Can't wait to have these two next to my SBGH039.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catflap

ten13th said:


> Wearing this LE SBGA113 today to pickup its new stablemate from Topper.
> View attachment 10077338


I just love this thread - another stunning dial and another model I was previously unaware off (and now another model I want!!!! - guess I'll just add it to the ever increasing list)


----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## MLJinAK

My regular ol' SBGA127...

Really want a Hi-beat, have the cash set aside, looked, tried a couple on, but hadn't bought one.

Don't like the thought of not wearing my SBGA127, is that weird?

This piece does everything for me.









-MLJinAK.


----------



## Toshk

MLJinAK said:


> My regular ol' SBGA127...
> 
> Really want a Hi-beat, have the cash set aside, looked, tried a couple on, but hadn't bought one.
> 
> Don't like the thought of not wearing my SBGA127, is that weird?
> 
> This piece does everything for me.
> 
> View attachment 10087674
> 
> 
> -MLJinAK.


Lovely! Miss mine a lot. 
Would have never sold it if crystal was a millimetre lower...


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## horolicious




----------



## Laso1




----------



## teejay

Gen 3 Monster


----------



## matthew P

MLJinAK said:


> My regular ol' SBGA127...
> 
> Really want a Hi-beat, have the cash set aside, looked, tried a couple on, but hadn't bought one.
> 
> Don't like the thought of not wearing my SBGA127, is that weird?
> 
> This piece does everything for me.
> 
> View attachment 10087674
> 
> 
> -MLJinAK.


Once you get used to spring drive accuracy it's hard to concidered anything else for a daily wearer.


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGV019, my companion for the weekend:


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## catflap

Trying out my new strap...


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGR097


----------



## ten13th

SBGV017 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

ten13th said:


> SBGV017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same watch under different light, now it's blue.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

huh?


----------



## eblackmo

ah


----------



## Laso1




----------



## ten13th

NOT!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Modern arts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Timeless classic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

Also timeless classic:


----------



## 1Beginner




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## horolicious

A word on a street that spies use Grand Seiko as a Heliograph


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGR097


----------



## Laso1

2007 Spring Drive LE Moon Phase 
Made in the GS Studio


----------



## Laso1

This morning, the 2013 LE Kintaro Hattori Astron


----------



## matthew P

Quick and dirty.










On the Obris Morgan canvas this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKirk

Laso1 said:


> View attachment 10163666
> 
> 2007 Spring Drive LE Moon Phase
> Made in the GS Studio


Awesome watch! This was actually my first Seiko I ever bought. Still have it, No. 152.


----------



## JoeKirk

Laso1 said:


> This morning, the 2013 LE Kintaro Hattori Astron
> View attachment 10167874
> View attachment 10167906


I've got one of these too! We must have very similar taste!


----------



## Laso1

Joe if my memory is correct you also have the black Hi-Beat GMT and the Snow Flake. I wonder which others we have in common.


----------



## carlhaluss

Laso1 said:


> This morning, the 2013 LE Kintaro Hattori Astron
> View attachment 10167874
> View attachment 10167906


That is an amazing piece! Love the Astron, virtually all of the models. If I was not into the simpler watches (with few functions) one of those would definitely be on my list. Not that one, though, as I imagine it sold out long ago.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JoeKirk

Laso1 said:


> Joe if my memory is correct you also have the black Hi-Beat GMT and the Snow Flake. I wonder which others we have in common.


That is correct. So I assume you have those as well?! On the modern stuff I also have a blue sumo and Ananta diver chorine SRQ013. That would be too weird if you had all of these.


----------



## Laso1

I recently sold my Blue Sumo and have regretted it. No Ananta. Lol


----------



## whineboy

Couldn't agree more about seeing the watches in person. I've noticed the Tokyo stripes on the movement have an iridescence that doesn't show in photos. Holding one in your hand you can feel the craftsmanship.
In fact, after studying a lot of GSs here, on the GS and other websites, and in person, last week I pulled the trigger on a SBGW035 handwinder, inbound from Japan next week. Even if it isn't my most accurate watch it will be my most beautiful.
Good luck!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Laso1

My first Spring Drive, The first retail issue of the Spring Drive movement from 2005 the 5R65


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## J-Rock121

Jazzmaster said:


>


Beautiful! That's one of my holy grails as I got into GS's after it got sold out.


----------



## Laso1

The other 2005 Spring Drive debute with the small seconds hand the 5R64


----------



## csw92

ten13th said:


> Timeless classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catflap

csw92 said:


> What model is this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBGV017 - it's already on my (ever increasing) list of GS to try.


----------



## catflap

J-Rock121 said:


> Beautiful! That's one of my holy grails as I got into GS's after it got sold out.


Snap! Top of my list as well.


----------



## manofrolex

Worn on bracelet for first time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Laso1

Pulled out my 1965 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## catflap




----------



## manofrolex

Slowing it down at work ways way way back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

2006 The second year of the Spring Drive the 5R66 GMT movement


----------



## Laso1

Ending the week with the last of my original Spring Drive collection, the LE of 300 titanium GMT Chronograph the 5R86 movement from 2008


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGV019:


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## catflap

This one for a change today:

SBGX089


----------



## matthew P

Still this one- too wet for a new photo today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## fungalicon




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Horoticus

Nicely done, Carl. Very festive! 😃


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## T1meout

The one and only, "The Grammar of Time"


----------



## brminpin

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059


----------



## catflap

This one today


----------



## Zhenya

mm300 - not a gs, but my favorite seiko so far.


----------



## 1Beginner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGR097


----------



## jjjjimi

Sbgv011


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

More of my SBGR097 I'm afraid:;-)


----------



## brminpin

In front of a nice warm fire. We just moved from a house with no fireplace to a house with four wood burning fireplaces. 










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Merry Christmas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catflap

Merry Christmas


----------



## carlhaluss

ten13th said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lookin' good! Didn't take you long to put a leather strap on that beauty! Merry Christmas!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ten13th

carlhaluss said:


> Lookin' good! Didn't take you long to put a leather strap on that beauty! Merry Christmas!


Thanks. It's extra straps I had laying around. Still looking for the perfect one. Might have to go custom.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fungalicon

SBGE005 on SBGE033 strap and deployment clasp. I'm continually impressed by the DOF on iPhone 7!


----------



## 1Beginner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGV019


----------



## franklee

Beautiful watch !


fungalicon said:


> View attachment 10308490
> 
> 
> SBGE005 on SBGE033 strap and deployment clasp. I'm continually impressed by the DOF on iPhone 7!


----------



## frankcastle914

fungalicon said:


> View attachment 10308490
> 
> 
> SBGE005 on SBGE033 strap and deployment clasp. I'm continually impressed by the DOF on iPhone 7!


I'm new to the GS journey, but that is an impressive piece. One of my faves so far. Beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjjimi

fungalicon said:


> View attachment 10308490
> 
> 
> SBGE005 on SBGE033 strap and deployment clasp. I'm continually impressed by the DOF on iPhone 7!


Nice shot! Is that using the new portrait mode?


----------



## jjjjimi

Merry Boxing Day!


----------



## fungalicon

jjjjimi said:


> Nice shot! Is that using the new portrait mode?


Nope. It's with the regular iPhone 7 with my wrist held close enough to the camera to achieve the affect naturally. No faux-keh for me!


----------



## TJMike

jjjjimi said:


> Merry Boxing Day!


A great watch and photo!


----------



## armandob

Astron GPS Solar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

Why do GS's, generally speaking, have no lume? Do people not wear them at night?


----------



## jjjjimi

UofRSpider said:


> Why do GS's, generally speaking, have no lume? Do people not wear them at night?


In the spectrum between dress watches and sport watches, GS' usually lean more dressy and classy. That said, there are quite a few GS's with lume available that still lean more dressy.


----------



## fungalicon

I've been wearing this more and more alongside my SBGX061.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 1Beginner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Beginner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

1Beginner said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1Beginner, you have some amazing GS in your collection. For sure not a beginner GS collection. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1Beginner

ten13th said:


> 1Beginner, you have some amazing GS in your collection. For sure not a beginner GS collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for your nice words Sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Enjoying the sunset...


----------



## slow_mo

UofRSpider said:


> Why do GS's, generally speaking, have no lume? Do people not wear them at night?


One of the few non diver GSs with lume...


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## brminpin

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Beginner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Taking Snowflake out to my favorite winter playground. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El-Duderino

Work, work, work. All day long. Work, work, work while I sing this song.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plälzer

Picture from a few days ago...........

View attachment 10351850


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGV019


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## biokeys87

Snowflake!!!!!!! ❄

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fungalicon




----------



## carlhaluss

harald-hans said:


>


That strap works very well with the watch. Not a combination I would have thought of, but it seems to suit it very well indeed.


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGV011 for the evening. I must wear this more often. Sometimes just have to take a few pics to remind myself how beautiful it is. And I must get over thinking that it is only a dress watch:















Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ten13th

Carl, that's a beauty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mtb2104

Happy new year guys!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Dkowl

We're built for the sea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

carlhaluss said:


> SBGV011 for the evening. I must wear this more often. Sometimes just have to take a few pics to remind myself how beautiful it is. And I must get over thinking that it is only a dress watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I can't believe, I let this one go


----------



## Toshk

carlhaluss said:


>


Happy New Year Carl!


----------



## carlhaluss

Toshk said:


> I can't believe, I let this one go


Know how you feel, I had it happen to me once before as well. The savior for me in all that, was my discovering Grand Seiko a few years later. Now, I don't have regrets. The watch in question was the 36mm Explorer I. Although there were a couple of design details that did bug me.

Anyhow, if it is any consolation, it does have a loving home! And if I ever do decided to sell it, you will be first to know.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Laso1

His and hers for New Years breakfast.
View attachment 10375226

Snowflake
View attachment 10375234

Blue Ice


----------



## Toshk

carlhaluss said:


> Know how you feel, I had it happen to me once before as well. The savior for me in all that, was my discovering Grand Seiko a few years later. Now, I don't have regrets. The watch in question was the 36mm Explorer I. Although there were a couple of design details that did bug me.
> 
> Anyhow, if it is any consolation, it does have a loving home! And if I ever do decided to sell it, you will be first to know.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Ha! Funny old world . The watch I sold in order to buy this SBGV011 was Explorer! 39mm though.


----------



## carlhaluss

Toshk said:


> Ha! Funny old world . The watch I sold in order to buy this SBGV011 was Explorer! 39mm though.


Wonder how you are liking the Explorer. Assume it's the new 2016 model? I have contemplated getting one since Basel 2016, but just haven't the funds. Matter of fact, I haven't even seen the new one in real life, only photos on WUS. We do have a new Rolex Boutique here in Vancouver, so one day I will make a point of going in and taking a look.


----------



## Toshk

carlhaluss said:


> Wonder how you are liking the Explorer. Assume it's the new 2016 model? I have contemplated getting one since Basel 2016, but just haven't the funds. Matter of fact, I haven't even seen the new one in real life, only photos on WUS. We do have a new Rolex Boutique here in Vancouver, so one day I will make a point of going in and taking a look.


Sorry I meant to say, I sold my 2012 Explorer to buy the self dater which ended up with you.


----------



## BlueIn2Red




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Diver Sixty-Five today. The only non Grand Seiko watch in my collection. It does give me the choice of having something sportier when I feel like a change:


----------



## teb1013

Happy New Years all! Something should be arriving in a week or so to post here! Looking forward to it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## mtb2104

Have always been curious about GS on NATO ( not really a bracelet person), and I think this turns out well!

What do you guys think?


----------



## carlhaluss

mtb2104 said:


> Have always been curious about GS on NATO ( not really a bracelet person), and I think this turns out well!
> 
> What do you guys think?


Yes, I like that. The SBGR05 is one of my favorite black dial watches. The NATO gives it a nice casual look. I think also that it looks great on a black leather strap, although this one does make it look dressier:


----------



## carlhaluss

Took this one last night, after a thorough cleaning ready for work today. SBGX059. Been on my wrist all day, still my favourite GS:



As beautiful as my other Grand Seiko watches are, sometimes I do have slight regrets that I am not wearing this one. I often think that having this one and an SBGX061 (this case with black dial) would be enough for me.


----------



## The Ranger

mtb2104 said:


> Have always been curious about GS on NATO ( not really a bracelet person), and I think this turns out well!
> 
> What do you guys think?


Looks great! What nato is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Thank you sir. It's the fabric strap from wife's Black Bay 36. 



The Ranger said:


> Looks great! What nato is that?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Aonarch

Classic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## slow_mo

Terrific Thursday!


----------



## T1meout

This cherry beer would go well with a SBGJ021.


----------



## slow_mo

TGIF


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## jjjjimi

Hey Carl, ready for another bout of snow??


----------



## U_Devrim

SBGR095.. 313/600

New addition to my collection..


----------



## jah

Waiting for the snow, so big sweater, little watch it is!


----------



## ten13th

Wearing my other favorite brand on SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matthew P

Bryce









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

U_Devrim said:


> SBGR095.. 313/600
> 
> New addition to my collection..
> 
> View attachment 10423634


Congratulations. That really is one of the most beautiful dress watches I have seen. Great that you were able to get one.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

jjjjimi said:


> Hey Carl, ready for another bout of snow??


Hell, yeah! I am very fortunate that I walk to work, and don't drive or have to depend on transit.
Beautiful photo. Is that near Clark Drive and 1st Avenue?
I am tempted to put mine back on the bracelet for a while, but always end up scratching it. So unless I take it to Rodeo or a watchmaker, I will leave it on the leather strap.
Enjoy your weekend!
Carl


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## carlhaluss

SBGR097 for the weekend:









Hope you all have a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

One more wrist shot for good measure. In spite of it's 42mm size, thickness of almost 13mm and weight, it is possibly the most comfortable watch I have owned. Perhaps because of the larger surface, it hugs my wrist better than my smaller watches. My wrist size is 7.5in, so it fits real way with room to spare:


----------



## fungalicon

First time out with the 43999.


----------



## teb1013

New Grand Seiko!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

Some close-up shots of my SBGR083 I was wearing today


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## carlhaluss

Schussnik said:


> Some close-up shots of my SBGR083 I was wearing today


Beautiful photos. I love that gold second hand and the subtlety of the other gold accents.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## matthew P

More rain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Leicachamp




----------



## Leicachamp

Can someone tell me how to rotate pictures please?


----------



## Leicachamp

SBGH 039 on Shell Cordovan


----------



## carlhaluss

Leicachamp said:


> Can someone tell me how to rotate pictures please?


You have to do the rotate before you upload the photo.

If you double click on the photo, for example in Windows Photo folder, when you open the picture there will be a few editing tools, in particular a "rotate" tool. Clicking on it once rotates the image 90degrees, twice 180degrees and so on. And all of the online image hosting sites should allow you to do it. Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

matthew P said:


> More rain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo. The black on black on black is stunning.


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059. My "tool" watch:


----------



## Leicachamp

Thats the strange thing. On my computer it is the right way round. I know upload from my phone and the pics are orientated correctly.



carlhaluss said:


> You have to do the rotate before you upload the photo.
> 
> If you double click on the photo, for example in Windows Photo folder, when you open the picture there will be a few editing tools, in particular a "rotate" tool. Clicking on it once rotates the image 90degrees, twice 180degrees and so on. And all of the online image hosting sites should allow you to do it. Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Leicachamp said:


> Thats the strange thing. On my computer it is the right way round. I know upload from my phone and the pics are orientated correctly.


I used to get that sometimes as well, just using the "insert image" on the forums. Can't remember how I got around that. I use Photobucket now and PIXLR which is a free image host. And when I just upload from my Photo folder I don't seem to have the problem any more. Sorry I can't be more help. Maybe someone with more expertise can chime in. Have you tried taking another photo to see if it does the same?


----------



## no name no slogan

Leicachamp said:


> Thats the strange thing. On my computer it is the right way round. I know upload from my phone and the pics are orientated correctly.


Phones have auto-orientation software that makes your photos look right side up no matter which direction your phone is tilted when you take a photo, however, there actually is a correct orientation that photos should be taken from. Your computer likely has the same software, so when you import your phone photos into your computer they have the correct orientation.

Computers or applications that don't share this same orientation-correction software will display the images in their true orientation (in your case, tilted 90 degrees counter-clockwise). I get this all the time when my dad sends iPhone photos or videos to my Microsoft Outlook email, it doesn't have the correction software so I get them upside down or sideways. I assume the same is happening with the forum interface. Try tilting your phone to correct when you take photos or figure out what the proper orientation is supposed to be.


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## dpbatx




----------



## matthew P

Thanks Carl.... I'm also a fan of the black on black on black of the 029 on its straps..... I don't wear it in its bracelet for that reason, that being said I'm tired of the seiko rubber, will probably keep it on black leather or canvas for the winter, it's getting bulky under jusckets or sleeves in the winter. 
I rotated onto the high beat for today, love this watches size and pop. 









Carl- you checked out the new explorer in person yet? It's speaking to me as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## carlhaluss

matthew P said:


> Thanks Carl.... I'm also a fan of the black on black on black of the 029 on its straps..... I don't wear it in its bracelet for that reason, that being said I'm tired of the seiko rubber, will probably keep it on black leather or canvas for the winter, it's getting bulky under jusckets or sleeves in the winter.
> I rotated onto the high beat for today, love this watches size and pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl- you checked out the new explorer in person yet? It's speaking to me as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Hi-Beat is a beauty. I had that case model with the black dial, but traded it when I got the SBGR097.

Since you asked about the Explorer 1:
Yes, I finally went down to the Rolex Boutique here in Vancouver on Sunday and tried on the Explorer 1. It is a trip that I have been putting off since Basel 2016, simply because I knew how much I would love it. And I am actually quite sorry to say that I loved it even more than I thought I would. I was kind of hoping that I would be disappointed, as I am so comfortable with my GS collection. The truth is that the moment I put it on my wrist, I liked it more than any of my Grand Seiko watches. I don't say it is any more beautiful, or any better in craftsmanship, but it just felt like it belonged on my wrist and I had owned it for a long time. It made me realize that all of my GS collection, although beautiful watches, are just a bit too dressy for me to be as comfortable as I am with the Explorer. This is a wrist shot with my 20-year-old beat up leather bomber jacket:



The way I feel now is that I absolutely must get this Explorer at some point, and I want it to be my only watch and to wear it all the time, get it scratched a bit at work, and watch it develop it's lovingly worn look. I really feel quite good that I might have only one watch, but I am also bitterly disappointed that I cannot find a Grand Seiko that I like just as much! My favourite is still my small SBGX059 with the white dial. I am going to wear it exclusively for the next few weeks just to see how I like having only one watch, and hoping against all odds that it might end up being "the One".

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## matthew P

carlhaluss said:


> That Hi-Beat is a beauty. I had that case model with the black dial, but traded it when I got the SBGR097.
> 
> Since you asked about the Explorer 1:
> Yes, I finally went down to the Rolex Boutique here in Vancouver on Sunday and tried on the Explorer 1. It is a trip that I have been putting off since Basel 2016, simply because I knew how much I would love it. And I am actually quite sorry to say that I loved it even more than I thought I would. I was kind of hoping that I would be disappointed, as I am so comfortable with my GS collection. The truth is that the moment I put it on my wrist, I liked it more than any of my Grand Seiko watches. I don't say it is any more beautiful, or any better in craftsmanship, but it just felt like it belonged on my wrist and I had owned it for a long time. It made me realize that all of my GS collection, although beautiful watches, are just a bit too dressy for me to be as comfortable as I am with the Explorer. This is a wrist shot with my 20-year-old beat up leather bomber jacket:
> 
> The way I feel now is that I absolutely must get this Explorer at some point, and I want it to be my only watch and to wear it all the time, get it scratched a bit at work, and watch it develop it's lovingly worn look. I really feel quite good that I might have only one watch, but I am also bitterly disappointed that I cannot find a Grand Seiko that I like just as much! My favourite is still my small SBGX059 with the white dial. I am going to wear it exclusively for the next few weeks just to see how I like having only one watch, and hoping against all odds that it might end up being "the One".
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Figured as such..... can't say I disagree with the attraction, though I personally think the explorer and a white faced GS would make a hell of a two watch collection. Explorer for daily wear duties and the GS for change of pace or dressier wear. Two very different watches and philosophies that both wear oh so well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

matthew P said:


> Figured as such..... can't say I disagree with the attraction, though I personally think the explorer and a white faced GS would make a hell of a two watch collection. Explorer for daily wear duties and the GS for change of pace or dressier wear. Two very different watches and philosophies that both wear oh so well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I will likely keep the white quartz sbgx059. It's my favourite anyway.


----------



## J-Rock121

carlhaluss said:


> That Hi-Beat is a beauty. I had that case model with the black dial, but traded it when I got the SBGR097.
> 
> Since you asked about the Explorer 1:
> Yes, I finally went down to the Rolex Boutique here in Vancouver on Sunday and tried on the Explorer 1. It is a trip that I have been putting off since Basel 2016, simply because I knew how much I would love it. And I am actually quite sorry to say that I loved it even more than I thought I would. I was kind of hoping that I would be disappointed, as I am so comfortable with my GS collection. The truth is that the moment I put it on my wrist, I liked it more than any of my Grand Seiko watches. I don't say it is any more beautiful, or any better in craftsmanship, but it just felt like it belonged on my wrist and I had owned it for a long time. It made me realize that all of my GS collection, although beautiful watches, are just a bit too dressy for me to be as comfortable as I am with the Explorer. This is a wrist shot with my 20-year-old beat up leather bomber jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I feel now is that I absolutely must get this Explorer at some point, and I want it to be my only watch and to wear it all the time, get it scratched a bit at work, and watch it develop it's lovingly worn look. I really feel quite good that I might have only one watch, but I am also bitterly disappointed that I cannot find a Grand Seiko that I like just as much! My favourite is still my small SBGX059 with the white dial. I am going to wear it exclusively for the next few weeks just to see how I like having only one watch, and hoping against all odds that it might end up being "the One".
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


TL; DR: Go with your gut instinct!

I know the feeling Carl...I had an Omega Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon gen/version 1 (ceramic tang & buckle) & original plan was to sell it then get gen/version 2 (only difference being titanium + ceramic deployment clasp which I like much better) since price difference would've been less than just buying that clasp + new strap separately. Ended up trading it in for a SBGC015 since I liked the design & also for the fact I was so happy Grand Seiko finally released another 44mm+ watch. Yes, I know I'm in the minority but not everyone has small(er) wrists and/or prefers smaller watches so anything less than 44mm looks tiny on me although my limit's ~46mm. For a few months I was enjoying it but throughout the whole time something just didn't feel right so went back to the original plan & ordered a Speedy DSOTM version 2. While waiting for it, Timeless received an SBGC017 (that green dial is beautiful!) & liked it much better than the SBGC015 so tried it on multiple times before committing...Yeah, I should've stuck with my original gut instinct because the moment I put on that Speedy DSOTM version 2 for the first time, it just felt right as if it was home sweet home on my wrist. Thus, I got rid of the SBGC017 & picked up that Speedy DSOTM version 2.

Yes, I wasted time & money (at least I got great deals on both GS's) but if it just doesn't feel right then I won't be happy in the long run. That gorgeous two finish (polished & brushed) on the all-ceramic case of the Speedy DSOTM makes me fall in love with it all over again every time I look at it compared to the all polished finish of both SBGC015 & SBGC017. Those two Grand Seiko's are great watches but just not for me in the long run. I finally realized what was missing & just didn't feel right with them...A full size sweeping seconds hand! As you probably already know, since they're both chronographs, the seconds hand is on a sub dial. I guess I got too use to that Spring Drive based smooth fluid full size seconds hand on my SBGE001 so from now on, every Spring Drive based Grand Seiko I get has to have a full size seconds hand. So yeah, I'm trying extra hard to resist getting the SBGE039 (non-chronograph version of SBGC015/SBGC017)!

If you're getting that Rolex eventually & selling all your Grand Seiko's then I vote to keep at least one of them to change it up but that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

For an only watch I think you need a date Carl.

Here's what I'm wearing today










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

No date diver today.


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059





Since this is the favourite watch that I currently own, it will be my new project: For at least a month, I am going to wear this watch exclusively, just to see how I feel having only one watch. Even on weekends, I am sometimes reluctant to wear another watch. Maybe this one is not the most beautiful in some ways, and it is not the most comfortable fitting, but it is the one that I feel most at home with. Will be interesting to see how things develop over the month.


----------



## Horoticus

Good luck, Carl! At this point in my disease, there is no way I could wear only one watch. Variety is the spice of life, and all that...;-)


----------



## bjarnetv

One watch is the way to go!
I have been wearing my hi-beat almost continuously since september, and i have no desire to wear or buy anything else.
Only downside to being a one watch guy, is the case gets a lot of scratches and swirls, but you get used to it quite fast.


----------



## Leicachamp

BJ is that a 001 or 039. Lovely pic!


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## carlhaluss

bjarnetv said:


> One watch is the way to go!
> I have been wearing my hi-beat almost continuously since september, and i have no desire to wear or buy anything else.
> Only downside to being a one watch guy, is the case gets a lot of scratches and swirls, but you get used to it quite fast.
> View attachment 10509402


I know what you mean. I had my Explorer 1 for over three years, and it was the watch I wore every day, although I had a couple more. After the first couple of scratches, it didn't bother me.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Leicachamp

Spectacular light show SBGH 039


----------



## Leicachamp

Here it is from another angle?


----------



## Leicachamp

Another angle


----------



## carlhaluss

Leicachamp said:


> Another angle


That really is a gorgeous watch. Very rarely have I seen this one with the brown dial. I really like that one. The strap you chose gives a great contrast as well. And a nice, casual look. They did a great job with the date as well, and chose a silver background rather than white. Brings it all together with the silver hands.


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGX059


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jjjjimi

Grand Seiko indices are the best indices!


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Leicachamp

SBGH 013. Borrowed from a friend.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jjjjimi

It's #gswednesday y'all!


----------



## Leicachamp

Finish nowhere near as good as GS, but what a great design!


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

My new favorite.


----------



## Kanokus

Omega Railmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ten13th

Wearing my Speedy today for watching Hidden Figures with the family. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Leicachamp

Back on bracelet for today?


----------



## Leicachamp

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## Kanokus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Back in leather for the winter.

Not really understanding the posting of all the other brand watches. I get it, it's a free world and you don't wear your GS everyday but when I wear my speedy pro it never occurs to me to post it in the GS thread ?
Nice watches though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

Snowflake ❄!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Snowflake from a tropical country that never snow.


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Great looking strap Ranger. 
Omega NATO?

I'm on leather today.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## The Ranger

matthew P said:


> Great looking strap Ranger.
> Omega NATO?
> 
> I'm on leather today.


Yes, modified Omega nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## mikelu03




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## matthew P

Back on the modified. Bonetto. 
I cleaned up the rough cut edges from my initial butcher job and bent it into shape yesterday. 
Feeling much more comfortable this time around. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

PM photo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leicachamp

This combo is now my favourite watch. It looked great on brown straps. But when I put the Black croc on it was Bam!!!! A knockout


----------



## brminpin

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Schussnik




----------



## matthew P

Weekend time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjjimi

Don't see too many nato's around these parts!


----------



## brminpin

Not a GS but a fun watch nonetheless. 










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013

.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today, enjoy the WE!
Cheers


----------



## T1meout

At brunch.


----------



## fungalicon




----------



## Toshk

T1meout said:


> At brunch.


Lovely pic. Do you wear it daily?


----------



## T1meout

Toshk said:


> Lovely pic. Do you wear it daily?


Yep. Since I bought it I haven't worn any of my other watches, except for my G-Shock during casual activity.

How's the sale going? Has there been any interest?


----------



## Toshk

I was the same, but then started to feel this watch was just too nice for everyday wear... 

Reduced wrist time to 3 days a week now - the actual power reserve. 

Few asked but no deal.


----------



## T1meout

Toshk said:


> I was the same, but then started to feel this watch was just too nice for everyday wear...
> 
> Reduced wrist time to 3 days a week now - the actual power reserve.
> 
> Few asked but no deal.


I'm very careful while wearing it and always mindful of my soroundings. Its size and low profile make it quite difficult to accidentally damage however. I resist cleaning while wearing it for fear of ruining the finish and only use a natural chamois cloth to polish it once in a while. I'm certain my enthusiasm will deminish over time, but I can't see myself ever parting with it. In time it will get a permanent place in my rotation. It's quite unique and to me embodies everything a dress watch should be. If you ever regret selling it, you'll have a hard time reacquiring one. But to each their own. Do you still have your sights set on the SBGJ021?


----------



## Toshk

Very special watch indeed. And the fact mine was made in May 2013 makes it even more special for me. 

I was actually after the SBGH045 which is probably more suitable, but happy to keep the unique SBGW047


----------



## TJMike




----------



## PetarN

One of my favorites in the collection:


----------



## jjjjimi




----------



## catflap

This is probably all wrong, but I've been digging out all my old straps in the search for something to try on the GS Diver and I'm currently rocking this old and completely worn out orange croc from a PO. It's not going to stay but has given me a few ideas on what I want to try next...


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TightLines612

jjjjimi said:


>


Great looking watch. Mind sharing the model number?


----------



## jjjjimi

TightLines612 said:


> Great looking watch. Mind sharing the model number?


Sbgv011, limited re-edition of the 1964 self dater!


----------



## biokeys87

Snowflake on Hirsch Jumper for today! ❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin

Snowflake day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## PeteVanF

An SBGV009 back in the collection and also the SBGR095 last week, happy days!


----------



## fungalicon

My first Swiss watch. I have to get used to the lack of a hacking seconds feature.


----------



## matthew P

Ulotny said:


>


I used to think this one was kind of dull but seeing it in person changed that opinion. 
the dial texture is subtle but gives it just enough interest and the all black and silver really is clean and magnificent.
Id love to get one for daily wear but id be to nervous about the pinstriped bracelet.
I know its poor form but i just don't like the way they look when they get all scratched up.


----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

My daily wear to work, sometimes in the evenings, and sometimes on weekends. Still my favorite Grand Seiko and the favorite watch in my collection. SBGX059:





I look at all the stunning dials made by Grand Seiko, including three others which I own, yet this is still my favorite dial.

Have a great weekend everyone. Long weekend here in British Columbia, Canada: Monday is Family Day. A Holiday introduced a few years ago, to give a break between New Years Day and Easter, which is usually quite a long stretch.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

matthew P said:


> I used to think this one was kind of dull but seeing it in person changed that opinion.
> the dial texture is subtle but gives it just enough interest and the all black and silver really is clean and magnificent.
> Id love to get one for daily wear but id be to nervous about the pinstriped bracelet.
> I know its poor form but i just don't like the way they look when they get all scratched up.


This model is a stunner. When I see these photos, I kind of regret selling/trading mine. And for a 40mm watch, it really does fit like 40mm, very true to size and very comfortable.


----------



## 1Beginner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## carlhaluss

Ending the day with GS SBGV011. Whenever this one goes on my wrist, I tend to believe that it doesn't get any better!



While it's only 37mm, I never get the feeling that I am wearing a little watch.


----------



## Toshk

carlhaluss said:


> Ending the day with GS SBGV011. Whenever this one goes on my wrist, I tend to believe that it doesn't get any better!
> 
> 
> 
> While it's only 37mm, I never get the feeling that I am wearing a little watch.


Less is More!


----------



## TightLines612

carlhaluss said:


> Ending the day with GS SBGV011. Whenever this one goes on my wrist, I tend to believe that it doesn't get any better!
> 
> 
> 
> While it's only 37mm, I never get the feeling that I am wearing a little watch.


Looks to be an absolute gem. May well have to keep my eyes peeled for one of these.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## travelmate2440

Deleted.


----------



## KrazyK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Steven Davison

*Spring Drive SNR005*

Spring Drive SNR005. Has to be one of my favourite watches I've ever owned and it's phenomenally accurate too.

Love it.


----------



## matthew P

Side by side with the Tudor carl?

I'm back on diver / rubber today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catflap

This got a run out today


----------



## carlhaluss

Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36. This has kept me from wearing my Grand Seiko watches for a little while. I thought it was time for a complete change, and I am not disappointed:







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

matthew P said:


> Side by side with the Tudor carl?
> 
> I'm back on diver / rubber today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lookin' good, Matthew. Still love that GS. I thought I would have liked the quartz SBGX117 better, but I find this is a lot nicer. Just had another look at one the other day, although it is not a watch I will likely ever get, great to take a look now and then just to get a feel in real life what other people on the forums are wearing.

My biggest fear of owning that model, is chipping the beautiful ceramic bezel.


----------



## matthew P

Bezels actually not ceramic but that same seiko resin I think. 
Mines holding up well but unlike the mm300 it's replaceable as in insert. Mine had numerous marks and fine hairlines but nothing that shows up on photos. 








I also thought I'd prefer the Quartz .... it's a better size and I prefer is non pin striped bracelet but the date and PR no longer bother me. The sweep makes up for it and gives it a tool vibe with its asymmetrical lay out. 
I've had it off wrist for a couple of weeks while I ponder smaller pieces but with the warmer weather today I'm loving it back on rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteVanF

This today, cant believe its my first black dialled GS...


----------



## pepcr1

Snowflake on a Combat


----------



## matthew P

Rainy day tire rotation. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Laso1




----------



## Laso1

*Re: Spring Drive SNR005*

Not very many of those around. What a beauty.



Steven Davison said:


> Spring Drive SNR005. Has to be one of my favourite watches I've ever owned and it's phenomenally accurate too.
> 
> Love it.


----------



## catflap

Love this watch....


----------



## Roadking1102

777 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Steven Davison

*Re: Spring Drive SNR005*

One day I may have an enviable a collection as your own!


----------



## catflap

Back to my other GS today. Love the SBGE033 above, it is top of my most wanted list but I'm starting to think about maybe another Quartz GS next...

So many nice watches out there, just not enough wrists... or deep enough wallet...


----------



## bluedialer

This piece was doing some crazy things in front of my camera, and I liked it!


----------



## slow_mo

bluedialer said:


> This piece was doing some crazy things in front of my camera, and I liked it!


Wow... what's the model number?


----------



## bluedialer

slow_mo said:


> Wow... what's the model number?


GCBW997
Discontinued, but some relatively cheap examples ($1500 and under) in the used market. The rainbow effect is usually confined to the outer track where the applied indices are... The flash must've bounced it off the seconds hand and indices in that pic. 38.5mm x 10.8mm, perfectly proportioned understated yet eye catching dress watch!


----------



## csw92

bluedialer said:


> This piece was doing some crazy things in front of my camera, and I liked it!


Beautiful dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah




----------



## Allan_de_dub

The SBGM021 looks so good in pictures! Strangely it doesn't strike me the same way in person; maybe it's because all the example I have seen were in their protective wrappings.


----------



## aaroniusl

First time posting here as I have just gotten my first GS yesterday. Looking forward to learning more about GS from the pros here!


----------



## Laso1

Just thought the GS's needed a break. I can not remember the last time I wore this and it use to be my favorite watch.


----------



## slow_mo

Friday's lunch. TGIF!


----------



## govea

Snowflake - the real keeperb-)


----------



## catflap

slow_mo said:


> Friday's lunch. TGIF!


One day I WILL have one of these!!!!! Can't decide if I prefer it on the strap or bracelet, looks great both ways.


----------



## slow_mo

catflap said:


> One day I WILL have one of these!!!!! Can't decide if I prefer it on the strap or bracelet, looks great both ways.


Comes with strap. You can also get the bracelet from your AD. The Snowflake bracelet fits well too!


----------



## GUTuna

SBGH049


----------



## Laso1




----------



## nenolas73




----------



## PeteVanF




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## jah

My GS with a sneak peak of an incoming!


----------



## catflap

After messing about trying to find a strap I liked on this.... it's back to the bracelet (for now anyway!)


----------



## Watchseeker27

My brand new snowflake!!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteVanF

SBGR061 today


----------



## tomatoes

Not quite a GS but it will do....for now.


----------



## Tom2517

The only GS that I have.


----------



## Laso1

The only one you need. Beautiful.



Tom2517 said:


> The only GS that I have.


----------



## zuiko

Still very much in love with this...


----------



## El-Duderino

Wearing the vintage hi-beat today with the new GS clasp that arrived this weekend. I think it's a good looking combo if I do say so myself!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrsdad




----------



## kamonjj

jrsdad said:


>


I miss mine so much! Shouldn't have let that one go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Laso1




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Reyken

I admired all of the 106 pages over the last few days, looking for my next grail watch and what did I find? I found that the SBGX103 is missing! (or at least I missed it  )

One of my favourite GS pieces


----------



## Watchseeker27

white with blue today!


----------



## whineboy

Shiny Tueday


----------



## Laso1

The Debut of the 5R64 Spring Drive Movement from the 2005 International Collection. There were 3 different dials, this is the silver "teak deck" version.


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Laso1

A GS day for both of us.


----------



## CHD Dad

Debuting my first ever Grand Seiko. Been lusting after one for years and never pulled the trigger until now.


----------



## ten13th

First time off the winder in a few weeks. The time is dead on, but the date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

GMT today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## HenshinMan

SBGH035 Limited 300 pieces


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## eblackmo

Mr snowflake.....


----------



## T1meout

Unpopular around these parts but still.
Have a great weekend you all.


----------



## PeteVanF




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

Sunday and the H039 was the choice today.


----------



## silverghost1907




----------



## silverghost1907

I really think this should be considered as a Grand Seiko too.


----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## reggie747

Snowflake on a Sunday for me...


----------



## brminpin

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Diver!


----------



## The Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkart31

Beutiful Seikos!


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## dbskevin

Unfortunately not a grand seiko 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## ten13th

Back to sbgx093

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy St. Patrick's










SBGV017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

Looking across the Rio Grande river valley to the Sandia Mountains, 10,679 ft. Above sea level and over a mile above Albuquerque. Spring time in the High Desert.


----------



## slow_mo

Yummy ice cream!!


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman2112

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mavrobasilis




----------



## zuiko

The Divers at Basel made me get this one out today...


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## zuiko

SF


----------



## Laso1




----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker27




----------



## matthew P

Now discontinued 029 on trimmed Bonetto rubber..... not recommended for easy splitting of the rubber. I don't think this ones going to last long.

Man I hope GS makes some extra black versions on the diver rubber...... yes I'm talking to you folks anywhere at seiko/ GS headquarters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Love the light and dark contrast on the case.
And love the SEIKO on top.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Laso1

Today is the 2008 Seiko International Collection LE (300) 5R86 50 jewel movement Spring Drive GMT Chronograph Titanium case and bracelet with butterfly deployment clasp, made in the GS Studio. Never serviced and still less than + 15 seconds a month.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## ten13th

Just a Seiko Quartz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtepregis




----------



## Watchseeker27




----------



## Cleef

SBGH001


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ten13th

Rtepregis said:


> View attachment 11341418


This dial is amazing. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbskevin

slow_mo said:


>


Never seen this one before, love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

dbskevin said:


> Never seen this one before, love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's SBGX115.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698




----------



## Laso1




----------



## ronr9286t

Laso:

Had one of those LEs and I've always regretted selling it.

Ron


----------



## ronr9286t

My SBGE015 today


----------



## Laso1

ronr9286t said:


> Laso:
> 
> Had one of those LEs and I've always regretted selling it.
> 
> Ron


It's funky but I really like it.


----------



## ronr9286t

Want to trade it for the SBGF021? (LOL)

Ron


----------



## tomatoes

That's a SBBN 011. Not quite limited edition, but long out of production.


----------



## jjjjimi

I am so ....ing ready for this week to be over


----------



## mikelu03




----------



## brminpin

Happy Friday morning folks.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin

Two of Japan's best.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rspr

My new SBGX065


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## Allan_de_dub

SBGW253. Different location same watch.


----------



## Mavrobasilis

I'd love a pocket GS, till then...









Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

Gotta love those sparkly GS indices


----------



## slow_mo

bluedialer said:


> Gotta love those sparkly GS indices
> 
> View attachment 11384042


Lovely green!!! Green with envy!


----------



## bluedialer

slow_mo said:


> Lovely green!!! Green with envy!


Don't be, you have your Dawn Iwate 
Still remains arguably my most beautiful well-made piece. But honestly has one strong downfall to me - the green is too subtle. Comes out so beautifully under certain various lighting, but much of the time simply looks closer to black than anything.


----------



## jah

#134


----------



## slow_mo

bluedialer said:


> Don't be, you have your Dawn Iwate
> Still remains arguably my most beautiful well-made piece. But honestly has one strong downfall to me - the green is too subtle. Comes out so beautifully under certain various lighting, but much of the time simply looks closer to black than anything.


The Dawn Iwate is somewhat subtle too. Needed a green, went for the SBGE033 instead!


----------



## Aggie88

Not Grand Seiko but as as close I can come at the moment.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## TightLines612

Aggie88 said:


> Not Grand Seiko but as as close I can come at the moment.


Awesome chrono. Mind sharing the model?


----------



## Aggie88

TightLines612 said:


> Awesome chrono. Mind sharing the model?


Thanks man. It's the Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003.


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8

SBGM021 on custom Horween straps..


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## machlo




----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

TGIF


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

SBGX065 in the rain










-- Wayne


----------



## zuiko




----------



## Laso1




----------



## kevin_b1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Daily wear piece









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Just a couple of GMT's!


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker27




----------



## zuiko

The Snowflake has finally finished its several week honeymoon and here's my long weekend watch...


----------



## Wysie




----------



## Laso1




----------



## zuiko

Snowflake is in the background

Easter Sunday allowed me to reacquaint myself with some older watches I have predating my GS era....


----------



## TightLines612

Dial change was enough to finally push me into joining the GS team.


----------



## noritaka

SBGE001

__
http://instagr.am/p/BS5jYW6jtzT/


----------



## ronr9286t

For today (even though the date is wrong):


----------



## matthew P

Old school Easter. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjjimi

Blossoming sbgv011


----------



## Uhrmensch

This one today
Cheers


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## hotsauz

43999 back from service!


----------



## Reyken

SBGA125


----------



## PeteVanF

This is having a bit of an airing this week:


----------



## ten13th

A simple 3 hand quartz Seiko.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacsha007

ronr9286t said:


> For today (even though the date is wrong):
> View attachment 11531522


Beauty!!


----------



## ten13th

Wearing another Seiko Quartz, SBGV017. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allan_de_dub

Just can't get enough


----------



## Texasjohn1970

Just picked up at Miami boutique


----------



## Texasjohn1970

A big thanks to Joe and his crew at the boutique, always great dealing with Joe.


----------



## Horoticus

Texasjohn1970 said:


> Just picked up at Miami boutique


Congrats Tj, looking good!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Btreichel87

SBGA099


----------



## slow_mo

TGIF!


----------



## L84AD8

Texasjohn1970 said:


> Just picked up at Miami boutique


Welcome to the club...


----------



## k.och

Just came in yesterday. Wore it all day today.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Laso1




----------



## Laso1




----------



## wkw

My 5-day old SBGM025










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robhaa




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## El-Duderino

GMT today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry.GEG

Day 2 with my GS. Love these watches and their craftsmanship. Unparalleled for the price.


----------



## matthew P

Seiko rubber / summer set up








Never has "just a seiko" been more true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asianavatar

Almost one week this beautiful thing...


----------



## avusblue




----------



## carlhaluss

matthew P said:


> Seiko rubber / summer set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never has "just a seiko" been more true.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. I'm really sorry that they are taking the "SEIKO" off the dial. Oddly, it gives me more of a sense of pride wearing the watch than it would with it gone. And, from the pics I have seen of the new dials, I think they were more balanced before.

That rubber strap is perfect.


----------



## matthew P

carlhaluss said:


> True. I'm really sorry that they are taking the "SEIKO" off the dial. Oddly, it gives me more of a sense of pride wearing the watch than it would with it gone. And, from the pics I have seen of the new dials, I think they were more balanced before.
> 
> That rubber strap is perfect.


its a cheap /hard / plastic feeling SKX rubber strap that screams entry level seiko diver..... but I'm OK with that.
For a summer diver its perfect and the boiled /curved strap hugs the wrist better than any other strap I've tried.

The GS rebranding was always going to be bumpy to those of us who had made our peace with the multi font / unbalanced GS dials with seiko up top.
I still believe its a good move for the Branding in the US market especially, but I'm partial to my current collection.

I see you consolidated down to your GS059 and BB36, fine two watch collection right there with the bronze zenith adding some flair.
well played.


----------



## Grinderman

Yessir! Snowflake and a NSX


----------



## matthew P

Lazy Sunday morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Laso1




----------



## Watchseeker27

It's a new day, it's a new month.


----------



## lethaltoes

Have a great day everyone! Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LodeRunner

SBGM027


----------



## in2zion

NICE!


----------



## GUTuna

SBGH049


----------



## ten13th

SBGV017









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## ten13th

SBGW253 in the house. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfury

ten13th said:


> SBGW253 in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

It's 2,000° here already so went w/ something cool. The  felt appropriate



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## davemachin

One of these Japanese imports needs a bath.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

The GSs go to breakfast.




















Need to reset her date.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Laso1




----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chivdog

SBGJ001


----------



## anaplian

My new SBGX059


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## anaplian

SBGX059.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

SBGX065



















-- Wayne


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Laso1




----------



## reggie747




----------



## T1meout

Sparkle.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## ten13th

T1meout said:


> Sparkle.


That's a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phubbard

SBGA101. Love this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer




----------



## T1meout

Casual Mother's Day Sunday


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

T1meout said:


> Casual Mother's Day Sunday


Gorgeous. What's the reference number?

Wearing my SBGX065 this morning.










-- Wayne


----------



## T1meout

Thanks. It's a SBGW047.


----------



## KrazyK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Redfury

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Happy Mothers Day to all your Wives & Mothers



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

happyscrappyheropup said:


> SBGX065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


 this Wayne

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

watchdaddy1 said:


> this Wayne
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks, William. I wasn't sure how I'd get along with a watch this size that wasn't mechanical, but I love it. The design and engineering of the movement satisfies the nerdy watch guy in me, the finishing is a real pleasure to admire and wear, and finally that blue is just gorgeous.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## 1Beginner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

only get to wear it for about 3 minutes, but it is fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo




----------



## Laso1




----------



## T1meout

Laso1 said:


> View attachment 11870802


Nice composition. It looks like you put a lot of thought into it.


----------



## lethaltoes

Have a great weekend everyone! Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Allan_de_dub

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> only get to wear it for about 3 minutes, but it is fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was about to say whoa we have an owner of the Eichi II on the forum! Nonetheless it is a fantastic watch so glad you got to try it!


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Allan_de_dub said:


> I was about to say whoa we have an owner of the Eichi II on the forum! Nonetheless it is a fantastic watch so glad you got to try it!


Not yet, but I'm working on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teejay

My new Shogun


----------



## cyberet

wow, what is the model number for this? Thanks



machlo said:


>


----------



## machlo

SBGR051


----------



## cyberet

machlo said:


> SBGR051


Thanks!


----------



## biokeys87

Snowflake ❄ 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

GS by jppellet, on Flickr

Hard to capture that gorgeous dial...


----------



## ten13th

On top of Silicon Valley with GS. 









World class wine with world class quartz. 









You can make out the "halo" aka Apple new main campus at 3'o clock. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ten13th

Today, just a simple manual three hander.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdogg

I'll play.


----------



## nielss

SBGA085. Simple and beautiful.


----------



## ten13th

mdogg said:


> I'll play.
> View attachment 11935482


You won strap of the year. What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdogg

ten13th said:


> You won strap of the year. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! It's a Dia de los Muertos pattern I picked up on Cheapest NATO Straps. I love the classic colorful skulls - brings a new vibe compared to typical serious/somber skulls.

I'm actually looking for comic book Nato straps as well - hopefully be able to find some at some point.


----------



## Alter Egon

My first post here and my last addition - 50yo 62GS, first automatic from Grand Seiko. Quite good condition for its age but needs overhaul so will be temporarily replaced by its younger brothers. I'm really looking forward to get it back, and hope someday an SBGR095 will join.


----------



## carlhaluss

Had the irresistible urge to wear my Grand Seiko today. My only GS, and still my favorite:







The thing about this watch is - especially the Polar White dial - it is perfect on a beautiful, sunny day, and it brightens up a gloomy, cloudy day. And the amazing HEQ movement allows the second hand to hit the markers dead on, a big deal with me.
Have a great weekend! And Happy Memorial Day long weekend to my friends in the USA!








Carl


----------



## nickma

Amazing detail in the 62GS


----------



## Alter Egon

nickma said:


> Amazing detail in the 62GS


@nickma, this is SBGR095, right? 
Beautiful reedition and very close copy of the classic 62GS, I hope I will be lucky to find one too.


----------



## nickma

Yes indeed @AlterEgon it's the SBGR095 - very, very happy with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## matthew P

looking good carl - that was a good one to keep.

Complements your collection nice and certainly represents GS well.


----------



## trhall

SBGA211. I really like the look of the new dials.


----------



## anaplian

carlhaluss said:


> Had the irresistible urge to wear my Grand Seiko today. My only GS, and still my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about this watch is - especially the Polar White dial - it is perfect on a beautiful, sunny day, and it brightens up a gloomy, cloudy day. And the amazing HEQ movement allows the second hand to hit the markers dead on, a big deal with me.
> Have a great weekend! And Happy Memorial Day long weekend to my friends in the USA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl


As ever, great photos of your SBGX059 Carl - it's almost certainly the case that this model wouldn't have attracted my attention without your photos. So, thanks for that 

I noticed my boss staring at mine in a meeting last week. He didn't say anything but he looked mesmerised. It's a little jewel of a watch. The finishing is so lovely that I'm apprehensive about wearing it outside of my desk job.


----------



## Watchseeker27




----------



## Alter Egon

trhall said:


> SBGA211. I really like the look of the new dials.


I have the opposite impression - this doesn't look bad but I would just change the Seiko logo for Grand Seiko and leave the GS where it was, above 6hr marker. This would make the dial look more balanced to me.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nielss

SBGA283


----------



## trhall

Still wearing (and not sick of) my SBGA211. I need to try it on a strap one of these days...


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

More Snowflake.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

It's a big watch but it always feels more manageable and proportionally sized on the skx rubber.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Laso1




----------



## biokeys87

Snowflake on a Cordovan strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Pease exhuse my typo's...... damm fat finglers


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

SBGX065



















-- Wayne


----------



## matthew P

Pease exhuse my typo's...... damm fat finglers


----------



## biokeys87

My brand new SBGJ021! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

sbgx059


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Last ride for my sbgj021. Off to a new owner to fund another purchase, been fun!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Btreichel87




----------



## L84AD8

SBGM021 on some new custom Shell Cordovan straps.. quite liking the combo..


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

SBGX065



















-- Wayne


----------



## Laso1




----------



## matthew P

Pease exhuse my typo's...... damm fat finglers


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## matthew P

Pease exhuse my typo's...... damm fat finglers


----------



## slow_mo

A brief meet up 5300 km from home.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Nine-seven on a nice sunny day here in London
Cheers


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

-- Wayne


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdogg




----------



## nenolas73

SBGE005


----------



## sutherland

Grand Seiko SBGV007 sitting pretty on Maratac Nato.


----------



## ten13th

Love the green dial. SBGV017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

Sitting in the car heading back to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8

SBGA031 on some mrsailcloth straps..


----------



## slow_mo

In Japan this week... got to go look at GS!










Opppsss a non GS










Sunset at Rainbow bridge.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Good morning.



















-- Wayne


----------



## Horoticus

SBG051


----------



## rolexafficionado

for today


----------



## anaplian

SBGX059


----------



## anaplian

SBGX059 again


----------



## Rtepregis

Older picture, but this is on my wrist now.


----------



## jametoo

PO


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ten13th

slow_mo said:


>


What!!! Ginger Pork! How does it taste?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

ten13th said:


> What!!! Ginger Pork! How does it taste?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taste ok. Not fantastic. Last day in Tokyo and my boys wanted McDonald's.


----------



## anaplian

Speedy!


----------



## biokeys87

SBGJ021. It hasn't come off the wrist. The picture alone shows why LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ten13th

Quartz today. Without date the perfect grab and go. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

slow_mo said:


>


Great to see a SBGV017 carry on to SBGV217.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BostonWatcher

Back in the stable, and per my rule, if it's purchased a second time, it goes nowhere!









I'm glad I got this back now as I'm not too fond of the new SBGH201 with the new GS logo sans Seiko. It loses something for me.


----------



## T1meout

slow_mo said:


>


Got to love that McDonalds ginger pink slime. Hmmm yummy.


----------



## slow_mo

McDonalds again...


----------



## burns78

slow_mo said:


> McDonalds again...


ref please


----------



## ten13th

burns78 said:


> ref please


SBGV217

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

SBGX059


----------



## 1Beginner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ten13th

Finest from England/Germany with finest from Japan. Even the color scheme match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

Have a great Sunday everyone! Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Alter Egon

Back from overhaul and now doing less than 1s/d


----------



## DutchMongolian

Seiko Sunday and first time with this beauty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lotion88




----------



## Laso1




----------



## oscar723

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Honeymoon ain't over just yet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

Having some fun with my shoes and the SBGJ021. Do they match? LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

It's Monday so back to a no date diver so I'm not reminded it's Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Travelller

My new-kid-on-the-block...


----------



## matthew P

On rubber for the heat.


----------



## Btreichel87




----------



## closeset

This one is cool!


----------



## Casseikosio

Cheers


----------



## BostonWatcher

No matter what anyone says, to me, GS's are the best bargains on the planet....


----------



## Laso1




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casseikosio

Happy Friday my friend. Cheers!


----------



## Laso1




----------



## 2seamer

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Laso1




----------



## nickma

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Casseikosio

Serene Saturday. Have a peaceful weekend my friends.


----------



## ciphermonk




----------



## YoureTerrific

SBGX091 9F61


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciphermonk

Have to give the paper watch some love.


----------



## KrazyK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

SBGX065



















-- Wayne


----------



## Laso1




----------



## anaplian

SGBX059


----------



## davemachin

Lots of fires in the area tints the sun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtepregis

Pic from yesterday, still on the wrist:


----------



## Laso1




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airgee

Rtepregis said:


> Pic from yesterday, still on the wrist:
> View attachment 12340985


Wow this one is really nice !
Woud you mind sharing its model number ?


----------



## Rtepregis

Thanks!
SBGF003 - HAQ with 8J56 caliber from late 90's (mine is from 1997).


----------



## Laso1




----------



## beefeater

My first Grand Seiko! An SBGE015 - very excited!


----------



## Laso1




----------



## ciphermonk

Weekend started.


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Not really GS... I've been wearing this for the past few days...


----------



## Laso1




----------



## ten13th

Off to a date with the Mrs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Bonetto modified rubber


----------



## matthew P

I seem to post in batches


----------



## Alex_TA

Time to go, Daddy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Laso1




----------



## matthew P




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Laso1




----------



## eblackmo

......


----------



## dayandnight

slow_mo said:


>


Which model is that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

dayandnight said:


> Which model is that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBGV217 GS Quartz


----------



## slow_mo

Mid week!


----------



## TickingAway2824

slow_mo said:


> Mid week!


I can tell you like green


----------



## slow_mo

TickingAway2824 said:


> I can tell you like green


 that's my only green watch?!


----------



## Laso1




----------



## dayandnight

slow_mo said:


> SBGV217 GS Quartz


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Weekend is near!!!


----------



## 2seamer

View attachment DSC02081.jpg


----------



## matthew P




----------



## DutchMongolian

Still in honeymoon phase after a month wearing the same watch two days straight, haven't done that in awhile 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Travelller

TGIF :-!

Part 1...


...and part 2...


What can I say, couldn't make up my mind which one to wear, so I wore both today! :-d;-)


----------



## Horoticus

Travelller said:


> TGIF :-! Part 1......and part 2...What can I say, couldn't make up my mind which one to wear, so I wore both today! :-d;-)


You could always go with one on each wrist...;-)


----------



## Rtepregis




----------



## LodeRunner

Rtepregis said:


> View attachment 12368809


I've never seen an SBGF003 in such great condition. Wow that picture is a stunner. The watch from that angle even has a Gerald Genta, AP Royal Oak look on the front.


----------



## Rtepregis

Thanks! It's a bit forgotten model but I'm happy that I decided to give it a try.


----------



## Blastar




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## titusdelossantos

slow_mo said:


>


Stunning

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P




----------



## matthew P

Slow morning


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Rtepregis




----------



## teb1013

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Giving my GS a break. First sunlight in 2017 for this guy. The wave dial is simplistic almost crude compare to GS dial, but it is charming none the less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## L84AD8

SBGX115 on Mr. Sailcloth straps, love the combo for summer casual! b-)


----------



## bkdc

Japanese perfection. Happy Friday!


----------



## Kanokus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

Milk shake at the Route 66 Dinner


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## gaoxing84

my first GS


----------



## cuthbert

slow_mo said:


>


Are you wearing them all three together?


----------



## slow_mo

cuthbert said:


> Are you wearing them all three together?


One watch for each meal, breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## carlhaluss

This was my first, and now is my last, Grand Seiko. SBGX059. Still a delightful piece, with the nicest white dial I have ever seen:



It doesn't get a lot of wrist time unfortunately. But being quartz, it is quite content to rest until I get the urge to wear it.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## ten13th

Kanokus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speedy Tuesday, nice. I shall wear my Alaska Project one of these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kanokus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus

ten13th said:


> Speedy Tuesday, nice. I shall wear my Alaska Project one of these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I would love to see that!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

looking good under the ray of the sun


----------



## cuthbert

I'll wear this one one week to check accuracy.


----------



## Rtepregis




----------



## bkdc

more Japanese perfection. If I had to keep wearing only one watch forever and sipping one whisky forever, these would be the ones.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Kanokus said:


> I would love to see that!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is my contribution on this fine Tuesday. Will be back with a GS on other days of the week. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

The GSs get the day off as well.


----------



## whineboy

What are these round things that do not say "Seiko"? What is their function, I do not understand.


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

After almost one week of wearing it I must say its main flaw is the thickness.


----------



## bkdc

Shaving 1.5mm off the thickness would be nice. I'm not sure this is possible without getting rid of the see-through case back. The beautifully reflective raised dial markers and cutout area of the PR, thick hands, and see-through back all add a few millimeters. But GS would not be GS without the spectacular dial quality.


----------



## cuthbert

bkdc said:


> Shaving 1.5mm off the thickness would be nice. I'm not sure this is possible without getting rid of the see-through case back. The beautifully reflective raised dial markers and cutout area of the PR and see-through back all add a few millimeters. But GS would not be GS without the spectacular dial quality.


SD I don't know but the SBGH casebacks looks thicker than what would be necessary. Also the bracelet is good quality but appears to be developed for a less massive case, the watch is top heavy.

I have a 6.5" wrist, so it looks like this:


----------



## ahonobaka

^I hear you on the thickness...I'm at 6.25" so tend to suffer the same effect on the High Beats.


----------



## ten13th

Back to GS after a brief break.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## slow_mo

TGIF!


----------



## Laso1




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Laso1




----------



## ahonobaka

Haven't worn this in a few weeks....Felt right at home though I know it's too large for my wrist (at the very cusp of hanging over on the top end):


----------



## Laso1

Someone said the "A" word in another post, so I put mine on.


----------



## bkdc

Hmm.. I feel like I should be wearing an Omega. Bond's watch for Bond's scotch.


----------



## cuthbert

Not a Grand Seiko:









The 051 is in its box as I am testing the power reserve.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## bkdc




----------



## Laso1




----------



## DickoryDoc




----------



## Laso1

Again


----------



## bkdc




----------



## knyc2000

Have been wearing this everyday since I bought it last week.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Rtepregis




----------



## Linden_way




----------



## Laso1




----------



## DickoryDoc

Rtepregis said:


> View attachment 12416523


Beautiful, love the bracelet.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Memcdowe

Linden_way said:


> View attachment 12416677


Hey what reference is this? Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkdc

Memcdowe said:


> Hey what reference is this? Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like SBGA105. Limited edition.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Yesterday's blue watch, blue truck.



















-- Wayne


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## bkdc




----------



## Laso1




----------



## YoureTerrific

SBGX091


----------



## phubbard

Took my LM to Ensenada








Better focus:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

A warm Monday evening...


----------



## 2seamer

View attachment DSC02082.jpg


----------



## nvrp813

SBGA001


----------



## Laso1




----------



## watchdaddy1

_Macro courtesy of $8.00 doohickey/gadget.



_


----------



## Kanokus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Macro courtesy of $8.00 doohickey/gadget.
> _


_
Great shot. Which particular doohickey did you use? The one I got from AMZ needs to be replaced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk_


----------



## watchdaddy1

ten13th said:


> Great shot. Which particular doohickey did you use? The one I got from AMZ needs to be replaced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks |> This 1 from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Memcdowe

I spent a little time on the dark side today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom

That lume is awesome! Cool to see on a GS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

My beloved SBGJ021 Hi-Beat GMT!!! ❤❤❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

....


----------



## Laso1

I love the 9F accuracy.


----------



## titusdelossantos

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Macro courtesy of $8.00 doohickey/gadget.
> 
> 
> 
> _


But it works


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Laso1




----------



## watchdaddy1

titusdelossantos said:


> But it works


Wrks great

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Memcdowe

Got this in the mail today from Topper. Couldn't be happier with it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Blue truck, blue watch 😀👍










-- Wayne


----------



## matthew P




----------



## Laso1

Just got home from The Foul Play Cafe







The first time I've ever got the killer correct.


----------



## ten13th

matthew P said:


>


What rubber strap is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DickoryDoc

Inspired...


----------



## bkdc

by me?


----------



## matthew P

ten13th said:


> What rubber strap is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 24mm bonetto that I trimmed down to 22 mm ( used to flair at lugs) and turned inside out. 









Bit ghetto but I like its simple clean lines when mounted on the GS diver. 
Wish they re released the original GS diver rubber in black.


----------



## slow_mo

Reflections...


----------



## ten13th

Eclipse happened today. Made a simple camera obscura for safe observation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013

Eclipse day wearer!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## DickoryDoc

bkdc said:


> View attachment 12443015
> 
> 
> by me?


Yeah, haha. Though your Japanese whisky collection is far more impressive than mine... damn stuff never seems to want to stay in the bottles ;-)


----------



## emale

Just got this month old piece a day ago .


----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## bkdc

Drinking the last dram straight from the bottle.


----------



## Memcdowe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Travelling with GS:


----------



## nvrp813

SBGA001


----------



## DutchMongolian

This guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## jyflyer

GMT Hi-beat!


----------



## Kasset1975

This today, but all the pics of GSs makes me hope I get my SBGT037 back from Seiko UK soon!


----------



## burns78

...


----------



## bkdc




----------



## Laso1

This is at least a Seiko. LOL


----------



## bkdc




----------



## Memcdowe

bkdc said:


> View attachment 12453649


Nice! What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkdc

Memcdowe said:


> Nice! What model is this?


SBGA075


----------



## slow_mo

Tea time...


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Blastar

SBGX059 looks huge on my slender wrist


----------



## jyflyer

bjarnetv said:


> View attachment 12446487


Wow - what model is this?


----------



## Blastar

jyflyer said:


> Wow - what model is this?


looks like SBGH001


----------



## matthew P

jyflyer said:


> Wow - what model is this?












Old school seiko branded sbgh001..... silver/ white faced highbeat if my eyes don't deceive.still love the heat treated blue seconds hand

I'm wearing this one today


----------



## efauser




----------



## simonhgreen

Laphroaig was Bond's scotch as it was Flemings. He liked the phenolic properties. MacAllan is drunk in the novels and in a scene with Connery. Bond is really a whiskey man, of course. Only later after Fleming had warmed to Connery and made Bond a scot did the scotch get a look in. Of course Bond was a 70 *** a day piss head who fluffed martini most of the time. With a palate of vermouth and ask he won't have been able to appreciate any characteristics of a good malt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

We took a day trip to the Valle Caldera in north central New Mexico today. It was beautiful. And at least one of us wore a GS.





















I need to reset her date, LOL.


----------



## Memcdowe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

bkdc said:


> View attachment 12456877


Wow. This looks amazingly clean. I still am not a HUGE fan of the new dial layout, but this one is amazing! ❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

Snowflake on a blue Hirsch Jumper! Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjarnetv

jyflyer said:


> Wow - what model is this?


i see someone else already answered this, but yeah, it's ye olde SBGH001


----------



## Rtepregis




----------



## nvrp813

SBGA001


----------



## eblackmo

....


----------



## Laso1




----------



## DutchMongolian

Back on the Snowflake again today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instant

..


----------



## Foxman2k

Sbga105

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall




----------



## Linden_way

SBGJ005


----------



## ahonobaka

Not really sure where to post this, but is everyone following Hodinkee's updates from their Seiko/GS visit?
https://live.hodinkee.com/e/japan-2017


----------



## lethaltoes

Have a great weekend everyone! Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## slow_mo

Long weekend here...


----------



## Memcdowe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## lethaltoes

Have a great Sunday everyone! Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko




----------



## Toshk

Wow Zuiko! You don't mess around


----------



## zuiko

Toshk said:


> Wow Zuiko! You don't mess around


To be honest it was the only watch I was doubtful about getting amongst this year's releases.

But seeing it and trying it in person blew all doubts away.


----------



## Toshk

zuiko said:


> To be honest it was the only watch I was doubtful about getting amongst this year's releases.
> 
> But seeing it and trying it in person blew all doubts away.


Not too big? Too tall?


----------



## cuthbert

Humble SKX with miltat bracelet:


----------



## matthew P

Zuiko -Congrats. 
I struggle with the size of the spring diver so I'm pretty sure this would be way too big for me but I'm sure it wears well with the titanium. 
Glad your happy , and glad to see seiko stepping up the high end quality game- always thought they had it in them with some of the other GS pieces. 
Interesting comment about the angular case being less effeminate, I've see what you meet when compared the the softer/ curves lugs on the 029 with the highly polished curved case sides. 
With the success of the 62mas LE I really hope there's a place in the GS line up for a 40/42mm GS diver, I'd love a cosc regulated 40mm highbeat diver with no date.


----------



## zuiko

Toshk said:


> Not too big? Too tall?


The design is very clever.

The bezel begins to angle at the knurled ring and angles again at the bezel to create a "dome" like shape that conforms to the hugging of the lugs. It keeps the watch compact despite the size - unlike the SBEX and even the MM300 which sit above the case with their bezels giving a tallness to those watches.

The other thing I like about this is the bezel is shrouded partially like the Sumo but less so again keeping the watch integrated and not a giant protruding top bezel on top of a big case.

It's got mass without being huge.


----------



## kamonjj

zuiko said:


> The design is very clever.
> 
> The bezel begins to angle at the knurled ring and angles again at the bezel to create a "dome" like shape that conforms to the hugging of the lugs. It keeps the watch compact despite the size - unlike the SBEX and even the MM300 which sit above the case with their bezels giving a tallness to those watches.
> 
> The other thing I like about this is the bezel is shrouded partially like the Sumo but less so again keeping the watch integrated and not a giant protruding top bezel on top of a big case.
> 
> It's got mass without being huge.


That is very good info to know.

Any chance we can get some more pics? Maybe some side shots? Or some comparisons between the other models?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

kamonjj said:


> That is very good info to know.
> 
> Any chance we can get some more pics? Maybe some side shots? Or some comparisons between the other models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Quick shot in the car moments ago.


----------



## biokeys87

Still Sunday in Cali! Happy Labor Day weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

I apologize in advance I got carried away with photos. Another day trip, volcanic flows, ice caves, 400+ year old graffiti and cliff dwellings.


----------



## zuiko

Laso1 said:


> I apologize in advance I got carried away with photos. Another day trip, volcanic flows, ice caves, 400+ year old graffiti and cliff dwellings.
> View attachment 12479413


You have to love this. A Landmaster being used in its intended role. Where are the pics from?


----------



## kamonjj

zuiko said:


> View attachment 12479401
> 
> 
> Quick shot in the car moments ago.


Looks top notch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

zuiko said:


> You have to love this. A Landmaster being used in its intended role. Where are the pics from?


South side of the Zuni Mountain Range between Gallup and Grants, New Mexico. El Morro National Monument and the surrounding area.


----------



## Toshk

zuiko said:


> The design is very clever.
> 
> The bezel begins to angle at the knurled ring and angles again at the bezel to create a "dome" like shape that conforms to the hugging of the lugs. It keeps the watch compact despite the size - unlike the SBEX and even the MM300 which sit above the case with their bezels giving a tallness to those watches.
> 
> The other thing I like about this is the bezel is shrouded partially like the Sumo but less so again keeping the watch integrated and not a giant protruding top bezel on top of a big case.
> 
> It's got mass without being huge.


Genius again


----------



## Horoticus

zuiko said:


> The design is very clever. The bezel begins to angle at the knurled ring and angles again at the bezel to create a "dome" like shape that conforms to the hugging of the lugs. It keeps the watch compact despite the size - unlike the SBEX and even the MM300 which sit above the case with their bezels giving a tallness to those watches. The other thing I like about this is the bezel is shrouded partially like the Sumo but less so again keeping the watch integrated and not a giant protruding top bezel on top of a big case. It's got mass without being huge.


Beautiful, congratulations! Apologies if you stated previously, but what is your wrist size?


----------



## slow_mo

Tea at 2212 hr...


----------



## eakaplan

slow_mo said:


> Tea at 2212 hr...


Beautiful %!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## slow_mo

eakaplan said:


> Beautiful %!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## Laso1

The Grand Seikos go to the car wash.


----------



## MHe225

For me, a not so Grand one today and the previous 5+ days as I have been mudding out flooded homes in the wake of hurricane Harvey.










This little watch is now more than 7 years old, but its in-house movement has taken all these years of abuse very well and still runs like a champ. The hardlex crystal and finish of the case are very resilient and there are days that I question myself, wondering why we spend all this money on way fancier pieces that can't stand all of this - probably can, but we tend to baby our priced possessions. 
Which brings me full circle - helping these people who have lost so much has caused me to stop and (re)think about stuff, our earthly possessions and think that I will be making changes in my life.

Apologies for these ramblings and for not posting a Grand Seiko - at least, it's a Seiko


----------



## Laso1




----------



## zuiko

Great honeymoon so far


----------



## DutchMongolian

The Snowflake is on another level when it comes to dial work in my humble collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

zuiko said:


> View attachment 12484865
> 
> 
> Great honeymoon so far


What about the accuracy?
And could you please clarify about the clasp, does it have micro adjustment?


----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## bkdc




----------



## zuiko

Alex_TA said:


> What about the accuracy?
> And could you please clarify about the clasp, does it have micro adjustment?


still early days.

Day 1 crown up overnight 1/2 sec loss
Day 2-3 has gained only 1 second cumulative with face up overnight

One of the best hi-beats in my collection of 5 hb movements.

4 pin positions on clasp. I have mine on position two and two links out for 7 3/8 inch wrist. I wear slightly loose ie finger tip can get under but not across back of case.


----------



## slow_mo

My old trusty quartz diver.


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Laso1




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memcdowe

The SBGH001 at work.....










The Darth after....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03

Just arrived a few hours ago.


----------



## Btreichel87

Wedding rehearsal day. SBGA099


----------



## Horoticus

ten13th said:


>


Now that's a unique strap - very cool. Please share the details.


----------



## Memcdowe

Look what came in the mail today.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Laso1




----------



## lethaltoes

Have a great Sunday everyone! Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

A pen and some paper...


----------



## Laso1




----------



## slow_mo

Monday pool time!


----------



## ten13th

Horoticus said:


> Now that's a unique strap - very cool. Please share the details.


Hirsch Rivetta


----------



## Horoticus

ten13th said:


> Hirsch Rivetta


Much obliged. |>


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## cuthbert

No, this is not my usual blue SBGH051:









Still a nice shade of blue.


----------



## Btreichel87

Door county, WI


----------



## Laso1




----------



## knyc2000




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ten13th

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 12499477


Beautiful dial. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bkdc




----------



## DutchMongolian

Love the Snowflake 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78

bkdc said:


> View attachment 12502851


Wow,
where and when did you buy
Congratulations


----------



## bkdc

burns78 said:


> Wow,
> where and when did you buy
> Congratulations


SBGA075 is a boutique-only edition. The new version SBGA275 should be available from any boutique, but it would be hard to find at discount unless you find a used one somewhere. This one is from WAKO.


----------



## Memcdowe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan

ten13th said:


> Beautiful dial. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. SBGR089.

As with many GS dials, it looks flat under many lighting conditions, but this crazy texture comes out in natural light and overhead spot lighting. My photos haven't been able to do justice to how good it really looks.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## bkdc

My most worn GS.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## cuthbert

After one week of wearing I decided I like it:









Can I have the Grand Seiko version with high beat movement, Ti case, ceramic insert and patterned GS blue dial?


----------



## bkdc




----------



## Laso1

2007 LE of 200 Spring Drive Moon Phase


----------



## v1triol

lethaltoes said:


> Have a great Sunday everyone! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


What's the reference of this beauty?


----------



## lethaltoes

v1triol said:


> What's the reference of this beauty?


That'll be the sbgr095. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Memcdowe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03

061


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## ten13th

SBGX093

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Precise

ciphermonk said:


> View attachment 12348973
> 
> 
> Weekend started.


What is the model number?

Thank you.


----------



## Watchseeker27

My precious.


----------



## lotion88




----------



## teb1013

SBGV 027


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## Archangel FX




----------



## Laso1




----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkdc

White white


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Laso1




----------



## bkdc

It's hard to describe the beauty of this piece. Photos don't do it justice. It kicks the pants off my Datejust.


----------



## AirKing7

bjarnetv said:


> View attachment 12520065


Nice shot, I have a weakness for that dial color


----------



## bkdc




----------



## Laso1




----------



## Laso1




----------



## KrazyK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

Have a great weekend everyone. Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03

lethaltoes said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


WoW!!!! Beautiful piece!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

View attachment 12534739


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Domo

EDIT: Goddam it I'm gonna have to look into a photo-hosting alternative!

Never mind, nothing to see here :-(


----------



## jdmfetish

Day 









Night


----------



## Rtepregis

017
View attachment 12539159


----------



## whineboy

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12537949


It's rare I do the "nice watch" commenting thing, but I have to say, that is one heck of a lovely watch. I'm feeling tempted by a Snowflake, I think.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Snowflake❄❄❄









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Kicking it old school today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8

SBGM021 on Hirsch Duke..


----------



## DML18

bkdc said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12486277&d=1504729090"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Looking good!


----------



## GUTuna

My first spring drive - SBGA101


----------



## L84AD8

SBGA031 on redrockstraps vintage canvas straps... b-)







Working Saturday for me, decided to go a bit casual, absolutely love this combo.. :-!


----------



## Laso1

The GS is ready to tackle 2 pounds of spicy peel and eat shrimp.


----------



## Archangel FX

For the early evening..


----------



## Laso1

The GSs go to brunch.


----------



## Laso1

The GSs go to Dinner.


----------



## Pun

SBGV019 today.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## bkdc

GUTuna said:


> My first spring drive - SBGA101
> 
> View attachment 12545095


Wear it in good health! I'm missing it already!


----------



## bkdc




----------



## jdmfetish

Bhakt said:


> SBGV019 today.


me 2 , sbgv019


----------



## slow_mo

Incoming...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Laso1




----------



## bkdc




----------



## Laso1




----------



## Laso1




----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## bkdc




----------



## El-Duderino

One of them nice days outside. Dog for scale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronr9286t

Dinner and a play tonight, so SBGE015


----------



## Laso1




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## lolabola

New to the forum and newly acquired 2017 SBGC203. The watch is stunning with the Bracelet but I decided to take the bracelet off and go with a strap. I like it.


----------



## bkdc

Love blue hands.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Bc it's GS Wednesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03




----------



## DutchMongolian

Don't know if I can ever get tired of this dial ❄❄❄









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymoto

SBDB013 for me today.


----------



## coastiesquid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

Snowflake Saturday and Spring Drive Saturday! ❄❄❄

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

My first and only remaining GS SBGX059. Have not worn it for about 6 months. During that time it has neither gained nor lost a single second. Still one of the most beautiful white dial watches I have ever seen:


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## DutchMongolian

Blue Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## ten13th

Korean cold noodle?



slow_mo said:


>


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slow_mo

ten13th said:


> Korean cold noodle?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes! Yummy!!


----------



## Laso1

My daughter called, her car would not start. Jumped it, got it home and started cleaning the terminals. Now I know where all the wabi on my watches comes from.


----------



## biokeys87

SBGJ021! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkdc

I swear, most of the owners of the 100 SBGJ21's in the world must be on this forum.


----------



## Ducati_Fiend




----------



## trhall

Snowflake today


----------



## DutchMongolian

Took it on a "hike" lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back on it again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## ahonobaka

tbt photo, but technically what I wore today...


----------



## onbrt67

Hi-beat


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## lightspire




----------



## Laso1

The Silent Revolution

2005 Seiko Spring Drive from the GS Studio


----------



## Laso1

The Silent Revolution continues into the weekend.

Another 2005 Spring Drive from the GS Studio.


----------



## GUTuna

SBGA225


----------



## Allan_de_dub

The daily wearer


----------



## Triggers Broom

I'm wearing this one today.


----------



## phubbard

The







on tweed today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

The 2006 Spring Drive GMT from the GS Studio.


----------



## Laso1

Allan_de_dub said:


> The daily wearer


When I see this watch it is what I feel is the the definition of Grand Seiko.


----------



## Laso1

The Revolution continues, the award winning LE Spring Drive Moon Phase from 2007, again from the GS Studio.


----------



## Allan_de_dub

Laso1 said:


> When I see this watch it is what I feel is the the definition of Grand Seiko.


Couldn't agree more. If I were to only own one Grand Seiko this would be it. The SBGW252 I quite like as well but not three times as much to justify the price haha.


----------



## yankeexpress

Laso1 said:


> The Revolution continues, the award winning LE Spring Drive Moon Phase from 2007, again from the GS Studio.
> 
> View attachment 12633225


Another one from the GS studio, SLA017:


----------



## eechern

Grammar of design... check!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khamenman

Laso1 said:


> When I see this watch it is what I feel is the the definition of Grand Seiko.


That is what I think as well! The first GS of all GSes that come after it, the Japanese interpretation of dress watch


----------



## slow_mo

Just got some new rubber for my diver.


----------



## kalburnfall

To me this is the quintessential grand seiko. Very photogenic too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

SBGX091


----------



## jmwilliamson2

Damasko DA36. First wear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back on the GS again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitro450exp

View attachment DSC_0889.jpg


----------



## rytec

This is so beautiful but I would prefer the same model with black dial.


----------



## monsters




----------



## whineboy

monsters said:


> View attachment 12659803


So elegant!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## Panatime

Lots of nice watches in this thread, blown away.


----------



## panda-R

YoureTerrific said:


> SBGX091


This is awesome and deserves a quote! Very jealous!


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Womble20

mrenvy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favourites. One day I hope to add one to the collection.

For now am making do with this...


----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## lethaltoes

Have a great Sunday everyone! Cheers!









Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## slow_mo

Monday!


----------



## Gharddog03




----------



## DutchMongolian

Charged it up today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

Been neglecting this with my Grand Seikos. Time for some love....


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## edotkim

This is from Thanksgiving night and isn't the best picture in the world, but this SBGR061 is my first Grand Seiko (picked it up from a fellow WUSer) and I'm absolutely smitten with it. I quite like the deployant clasp it came with, but wearing exotic skins weighs on my conscience (hypocritical, I know), so I've got some other strap options en route that I'm really excited about.

BTW, does anyone know what the dial of the SBGR061 is made of? I've done quite a bit of searching and haven't been able to find an answer. Lot's of people describe it as ivory, but I'm fairly certain they're simply describing the color. Is it ceramic, or perhaps a lacquer? If anyone here knows, I'd love to be enlightened on this.

Thanks!


----------



## slow_mo

Show the back instead of the front! Have a great week ahead everyone!!


----------



## thevenerablelars

Another day with the SLA017.


----------



## DutchMongolian

I don't think I have let this one wind down on purpose, it has ran since I got it in June 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

@DutchMongolian, what strap is that with your snowflake?


----------



## DutchMongolian

panda-R said:


> @DutchMongolian, what strap is that with your snowflake?


Textured Tan strap from DeGriff Straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

DutchMongolian said:


> Textured Tan strap from DeGriff Straps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! Looks awesome!


----------



## Churlish

That strap really suits the Snowflake! Great combination.


----------



## S.L

SBGA003


----------



## whineboy

edotkim said:


> This is from Thanksgiving night and isn't the best picture in the world, but this SBGR061 is my first Grand Seiko (picked it up from a fellow WUSer) and I'm absolutely smitten with it. I quite like the deployant clasp it came with, but wearing exotic skins weighs on my conscience (hypocritical, I know), so I've got some other strap options en route that I'm really excited about.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know what the dial of the SBGR061 is made of? I've done quite a bit of searching and haven't been able to find an answer. Lot's of people describe it as ivory, but I'm fairly certain they're simply describing the color. Is it ceramic, or perhaps a lacquer? If anyone here knows, I'd love to be enlightened on this.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 12683331


I can all but guarantee the dial is not made with ivory - 1) ivory is a very unstable material, it cracks and warps with humidity changes, and 2) most ivory is illegal in various countries.

Based on these photos showing steps in GS dial manufacturing, my guess is the base metal is brass, stamped, polished, painted, clear-coated with lacquer. Interesting that the Snowflake dial involves far fewer steps than the sunburst dial.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

My latest Grand Seiko acquisition.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

I so much prefer this LE over the original.



centurionavre said:


> My latest Grand Seiko acquisition.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

^wish I could find and afford it haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

centurionavre said:


> My latest Grand Seiko acquisition.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice! What model is this?


----------



## ten13th

SBGE021 Limited Edition of 150. 


panda-R said:


> Nice! What model is this?


----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## hozburun




----------



## thevenerablelars

SBGM021 finally back from service.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Love this dial - dark blue until the sunlight hits just right, then it's like a bulb has been switched and it goes several shades lighter to reveal a crazy GS tapestry... 
Cheers


----------



## kalburnfall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

Uhrmensch said:


> Love this dial - dark blue until the sunlight hits just right, then it's like a bulb has been switched and it goes several shades lighter to reveal a crazy GS tapestry...
> Cheers
> View attachment 12718903


beauty! What model # is this? Was it a boutique limited?

cheers!


----------



## bluedialer

The past couple weeks I've been appreciating my ol' Skyfall Aqua Terra... Just a beautiful versatile quality piece. Perfect look and size for my wrist, tough act to follow, making me seriously question who really needs more watch than that?

Then tonight I slip this on and just feel like a million bucks. Insanity averted.. Or perpetuated.


----------



## T1meout

panda-R said:


> beauty! What model # is this? Was it a boutique limited?
> 
> cheers!


Nope, it's the limited edition SBGR097.


----------



## Uhrmensch

panda-R said:


> beauty! What model # is this? Was it a boutique limited?
> 
> cheers!


Thanks buddy, 55th anniversary LE but not a boutique special as was mentioned. A bit of a bruiser for GS this, at 42mm and fairly imposing case. Some further pics on page 24 of this thread if you are interested. All the best


----------



## panda-R

Uhrmensch said:


> Thanks buddy, 55th anniversary LE but not a boutique special as was mentioned. A bit of a bruiser for GS this, at 42mm and fairly imposing case. Some further pics on page 24 of this thread if you are interested. All the best


Thanks! I think it looks good regardless of the size. I have a 44mm SBGE241 and even though its big it matches the style of the watch. Yours looks good on your wrist so don't worry about it!

Cheers!


----------



## kalburnfall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

This one for me. Just love the blue dial


----------



## slow_mo

Blue or Green?!


----------



## Steppy




----------



## teb1013

Wearing this one now (picture a few days old).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Holiday party season with the SBGJ015


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## trhall




----------



## panda-R

Not grand seiko, but a relative...

Just came in the mail...


----------



## matthew P

Resized the bracelet to get a more comfortable fit and this one has been staying on the wrist a lot more lately...... a micro adjust would have been convientient on the last extended road trip but swapping out a full for two halves added just the right amount of slack. 
Had a lot of 253 list recently but I doubt it would get as much wear so I think I will resist the urge TJ flip for the moment.


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Just brought it home, long wait but definitely worth it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P




----------



## Easterntimez

Here is my Beloved Sbgh039 

It keeps getting prettier everyday! 

Salute Gentlemen


----------



## Pete26

Blue!










Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## rhariman

257


----------



## biokeys87

It's been a while fellas, but here's the SBGJ021!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Mine says hi!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Snowflake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P




----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## OrzO

My first GS SBGR305


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Steppy




----------



## L84AD8

SBGA031 on mjleather.. enjoying a rare bit of winter sun.. b-)


----------



## harald-hans

Good morning ...


----------



## abujordan

My Grand Seiko is on for today.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OrzO

Just got my second GS in yesterday, wearing it today. Got both Modern interpretation and the RetroClassic, since I felt both have a story to tell especially on the first year of rebranding.


----------



## Easterntimez

It doesn’t get prettier than that
What is the model number for this GS please


----------



## Easterntimez

harald-hans said:


> Good morning ...


Model number for this I meant. Thanks


----------



## trhall

Easterntimez said:


> It doesn't get prettier than that
> What is the model number for this GS please


SBGW253


----------



## slow_mo

Enjoy the Christmas Weekend!


----------



## DickoryDoc




----------



## Pete26

This one today










Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> Just brought it home, long wait but definitely worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Would love to see more photos of it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

ten13th said:


> Congrats. Would love to see more photos of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It's under the tree, but I absolutely will post some more shots after Christmas. Only snapped that one when I was inspecting it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easterntimez

Thank you 
Happy Holidays


----------



## panda-R

Wearing these two beauties around the house!


----------



## matthew P




----------



## Pete26

Birthday and Christmas present. Its on my wrist not under the tree.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

Patiently waiting to be worn?









Status update:


----------



## bkdc

What a beauty. I really wish Grand Seiko would put out these gorgeous colored Iwateyama pattern dials in the 9S85 uncomplicated high beat movement.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Pete26

My Grand Seiko quartz SBGX 265 today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

Merry Christmas everyone! Cheers!









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Colours of Christmas for these few days.


----------



## Pete26

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

OrzO said:


> Just got my second GS in yesterday, wearing it today. Got both Modern interpretation and the RetroClassic, since I felt both have a story to tell especially on the first year of rebranding.


Interesting. Figured someone would pick up both, but you're the first I heard of. Could you do (maybe in a separate thread) some photo/verbal comparisons? Are the lugs beveled similarly? How great is the weight difference?


----------



## zuiko

This dial gives the sense that it's almost on the verge of luminescing on its own accord.


----------



## DutchMongolian

GS Snowflake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khamenman

@Laso1: since you have SBGJ003, how do you compare the dial texture on SBGJ003 vs SBGH005? I have the impression the texture on SBGJ003 is more prominent and deeper than SBGH005


----------



## Lawer

I just bought this and wearing it now:

SGBX263


----------



## harald-hans

Easterntimez said:


> Model number for this I meant. Thanks


SBGC005 with the "old" dial and SBGC205 with the new dial ...


----------



## DutchMongolian

Starting w the Snowflake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1

Happy New Year!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Happy New Year everyone.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1

panda-R said:


> Wearing these two beauties around the house!


Is that the SBGE241? Would loved to have found one of them or the 029. Congrats, that is one beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

omega__1 said:


> Is that the SBGE241? Would loved to have found one of them or the 029. Congrats, that is one beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes sir. SBGE241. I didn't even know the SBGE029 existed until now! Same colors but the dial is different and probably the clasp.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1

panda-R said:


> Yes sir. SBGE241. I didn't even know the SBGE029 existed until now! Same colors but the dial is different and probably the clasp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


There's also the 021...looks like the same dial as the 029 but in green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

My first (and only) GS.


----------



## panda-R

omega__1 said:


> There's also the 021...looks like the same dial as the 029 but in green.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up! Yeah i've seen the 021 before and its very nice too!


----------



## jinfaep

DutchMongolian said:


> Starting w the Snowflake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely amazing watch on any strap!

What is your wrist size (cm/inches)?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

jinfaep said:


> Absolutely amazing watch on any strap!
> 
> What is your wrist size (cm/inches)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


6.5"/16.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Now 15 days on my wrist and WatchTrecker says +0,7sec. over 15days - outstanding ...


----------



## CFK-OB

At the sea...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

What's better than a GS Hi-Beat Diver? A GS Hi-Beat Diver with a good whisky!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Watchowski

An old photo because the sun has disappeared even in the sunshine state...


----------



## omega__1

CFK-OB said:


> What's better than a GS Hi-Beat Diver? A GS Hi-Beat Diver with a good whisky!


Speaking of whisky...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Is the subject the GS or the Whisky?


----------



## matthew P




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker27

New cheapo strap for my Snowflake.


----------



## matthew P

That GMT looks fantastic with the new style dial


----------



## DutchMongolian

This again...my one and only so far lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Couldn't get my camera to focus, the details are too fine on this one! Need a macro lens...


----------



## matthew P




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker27




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## nitro450exp

View attachment DSC_1020.jpg


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## SISL

matthew P said:


>


Hi - GS newbie here. What model is this please?


----------



## matthew P

jdelage said:


> Hi - GS newbie here. What model is this please?


Sbga029..... on an aftermarket leather strap

















Aftermarket bonetto rubber in these shots

it's recently been replaced by the sbga229 which has the same specs but the new GS branded dial.


----------



## freesole




----------



## slow_mo

MIJ


----------



## Gharddog03




----------



## CFK-OB

Hi-Beat Diver. I love this watch. Take a look at the bezel on the first picture at about the 33 minute mark. You can see a perfectly clear reflection of my fingers. On the bezel!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## norton750

Hi Carl, very nice write up on the SBGX059. I am getting ready to buy my 4th GS and can't decide between the SBGX059 and the SBGX063. Have you even seen the 063 with the Champagne dial? If so would you share your thoughts.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## matthew P




----------



## jinfaep

CFK-OB said:


> Hi-Beat Diver. I love this watch. Take a look at the bezel on the first picture at about the 33 minute mark. You can see a perfectly clear reflection of my fingers. On the bezel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch, totally flawless and IMO one if the best divers out there for any price! Would be mine in a heartbeat if I had the wrist to pull it off though, it is quite a large watch. The weight is stunningly light for such a hefty looking watch too

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

jinfaep said:


> Beautiful watch, totally flawless and IMO one if the best divers out there for any price! Would be mine in a heartbeat if I had the wrist to pull it off though, it is quite a large watch. The weight is stunningly light for such a hefty looking watch too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I agree. Definitely one of the best divers around. I consider myself to be very fortunate that it fits my wrist. It's the most expensive piece I have, but it only took a couple of minutes to make the decision to buy it once I saw it on my wrist.

I'm really interested to see what I think of it on a rubber strap (waiting for one to be delivered) as I prefer the look of every watch I have on straps rather than bracelets. But the angles on this bracelet are so nice, it might be the first to stay on permanently. Anyway, here's another close up. Gotta love that dial!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

CFK-OB said:


> I agree. Definitely one of the best divers around. I consider myself to be very fortunate that it fits my wrist. It's the most expensive piece I have, but it only took a couple of minutes to make the decision to buy it once I saw it on my wrist.
> 
> I'm really interested to see what I think of it on a rubber strap (waiting for one to be delivered) as I prefer the look of every watch I have on straps rather than bracelets. But the angles on this bracelet are so nice, it might be the first to stay on permanently. Anyway, here's another close up. Gotta love that dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It would look bloody awesome on a Seiko Waffle strap (like the MM300 or SLA017). IMO a rubber strap like that would really bring out the crazy angles/facets on the lugs.

I love how well the bracelet design complements rather than than distracts from the lugs. IMO achieving design harmony between interesting lugs and a bracelet is where many brands falter (i.e. Omega's beautiful lyre lugs and their standard 3 link seamaster bracelet)


----------



## CFK-OB

Well, as luck would have it, the Borealis strap I was waiting for just came in. I think it makes it look like a much more serious diver than the bracelet. I don't think I prefer it to the bracelet, but I like how different it is.

Opinions please - yay or nay?

Edit to say it makes the watch look a lot bigger than the bracelet - especially height because the lugs are drilled low down and there's a lot of watch peaking up above the rubber strap. It was never a small looking watch, but it's a big beast on a strap.





































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## das997

SBGX115 on undersized NATO


----------



## matthew P

CFK-OB said:


> Well, as luck would have it, the Borealis strap I was waiting for just came in. I think it makes it look like a much more serious diver than the bracelet. I don't think I prefer it to the bracelet, but I like how different it is.
> 
> Opinions please - yay or nay?
> 
> Edit to say it makes the watch look a lot bigger than the bracelet - especially height because the lugs are drilled low down and there's a lot of watch peaking up above the rubber strap. It was never a small looking watch, but it's a big beast on a strap.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It looks good on a strap, definitely more diver tool like. 
I prefer my GS diver on rubber so I'm biased but I like the way the angular case is complimented by the angular holes on the Isofrane style strap, does yours have the angular RS style buckle?, that would help sell the look. 
I'm guessing it wears lighter, it looks smaller on wrist on a rubber strap but the low lug hole certainly does emphasize the height.
I personally love the thickness and feel of the genuine Isofrane and I've heard the borealis is comparable so I say


----------



## CFK-OB

matthew P said:


> It looks good on a strap, definitely more diver tool like.
> I prefer my GS diver on rubber so I'm biased but I like the way the angular case is complimented by the angular holes on the Isofrane style strap, does yours have the angular RS style buckle?, that would help sell the look.
> I'm guessing it wears lighter, it looks smaller on wrist on a rubber strap but the low lug hole certainly does emphasize the height.
> I personally love the thickness and feel of the genuine Isofrane and I've heard the borealis is comparable so I say


Well, it's back on the bracelet :-d

It's an absolute animal on the strap. It just looks huge. I think this one needs the bracelet. Normally I love straps because they emphasise the watch itself so much. I find the watch can get lost when it's attached to a bracelet. Well, apparently there's such as thing as too much watch! The strap just makes it scream LOOK AT ME NOW!!! And that's not why I bought a GS. If I wanted that kind of attention, I would have bought a diver from a different brand.

So, I think this one will stay on the bracelet for for the time being and I'll probably switch to the rubber strap when I take it on holidays.


----------



## jinfaep

CFK-OB said:


> Well, as luck would have it, the Borealis strap I was waiting for just came in. I think it makes it look like a much more serious diver than the bracelet. I don't think I prefer it to the bracelet, but I like how different it is.
> 
> Opinions please - yay or nay?
> 
> Edit to say it makes the watch look a lot bigger than the bracelet - especially height because the lugs are drilled low down and there's a lot of watch peaking up above the rubber strap. It was never a small looking watch, but it's a big beast on a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Damn the angles on that case are amazing!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom




----------



## matthew P




----------



## Reyskins

I love the Snowflake on straps! Shows off even more of its awesome beauty!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

For me, simple is best...


----------



## afechete

After seeing the new hi-beat diver I may have to change this


----------



## CFK-OB

Hi-Beat Diver!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jabster410

SBGA099


----------



## Laso1

A Cup of Elk Stew


----------



## Laso1

A Cup of Elk Stew

View attachment 12861977


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ahonobaka

^Among the best shots I've seen that really capture the dial...Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## slow_mo

chriscentro said:


>


Great shot! Has been waiting for you to get a GS for a shot!

Great looking dial!


----------



## chriscentro

ahonobaka said:


> ^Among the best shots I've seen that really capture the dial...Congrats on the purchase!





slow_mo said:


> Great shot! Has been waiting for you to get a GS for a shot!
> 
> Great looking dial!


Thanks bros!


----------



## matthew P

chriscentro said:


>


Looks like a great size for you. 
Congrats.... I'm guessing that this watch and your camera skills are the beginning of a beautiful friendship.

Happy Super Bowl morning all


----------



## slow_mo

Staying dry...


----------



## smashie

Hmm money going out soon on a GS GMT I think. beautiful watches guys


----------



## harald-hans

Search the GS ...


----------



## chriscentro

Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## CFK-OB

My camera appears to have decided to do a Dali impersonation of a GS diver...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker27




----------



## DutchMongolian

My one n only GS but 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swang107




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## chriscentro

matthew P said:


> Looks like a great size for you.
> Congrats.... I'm guessing that this watch and your camera skills are the beginning of a beautiful friendship.
> 
> Happy Super Bowl morning all


To be honest, it's a real difficult watch to shoot with all those reflections and I can never get the colour right, haha


----------



## GregNYC

Just purchased today. My new favorite!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Still like the red on the dial.


----------



## bkdc




----------



## GUTuna

SBGH047


----------



## Death0

Watchseeker27 said:


> View attachment 12880223


is there a hair inside the dial? on the upper left side


----------



## Watchseeker27

Death0 said:


> is there a hair inside the dial? on the upper left side


Wow, that was some meticulous looking. Even when you pointed it out it took a while to find it. Definitely not inside the dial. Must have been just a stray hair or something which fell on it.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## DanceOfLight

View attachment 12895297


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

Happy Chinese New Year everyone! Cheers!









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Got my first scratch today. It's now gone from a protected species to tool watch 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P




----------



## jinfaep

Going vintage for Lunar New Year.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Third day of the Lunar New Year!!


----------



## Stanul

JUST ARRIVED TODAY


----------



## Fusbal

Stanul said:


> JUST ARRIVED TODAY
> View attachment 12912087


I LOOOVE that dial.


----------



## kamonjj

slow_mo said:


> Third day of the Lunar New Year!!


Love the fact that baby is lumed!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Hi Beat


----------



## Rippin




----------



## phubbard

Gotta love GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

Rippin said:


> View attachment 12928125


great shot|>

This picture captures exactly why the 44GS case is one of my favourite case shapes of all time!


----------



## chriscentro

Rippin said:


> View attachment 12928125


perfect lighting!


----------



## chriscentro

took a shot of the peacock


----------



## matthew P

chriscentro said:


> took a shot of the peacock


Lovely modern still life...... I particularly like the way you cropped out / framed out (?) the edge of the bracelet to slightly de-emphasise the watch as the focal point.
The reflection in the lens is a nice touch as well


----------



## chriscentro

matthew P said:


> Lovely modern still life...... I particularly like the way you cropped out / framed out (?) the edge of the bracelet to slightly de-emphasise the watch as the focal point.
> The reflection in the lens is a nice touch as well


Thanks bro. The shot was framed this way without cropping and the flash light was tilted to give the slight refection on the crystal.

A photo of the setup


----------



## matthew P

chriscentro said:


> Thanks bro. The shot was framed this way without cropping and the flash light was tilted to give the slight refection on the crystal.


respect


----------



## asrar.merchant

Just arrived my Great One...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Jumoa Mubarak brothers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Couch diving.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizanthepuss

"Baby GS" in a snowy New York City


----------



## matthew P




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## vintage navitimer

sbgr059









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Moon watch today


----------



## SISL

Just received this. I have since set up the date & time...


----------



## Watchowski

Just playing around with B&W


----------



## DrGonzo

Happy together.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Diver.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pulsar7377




----------



## valuewatchguy

Back in the GS game with this beauty

Haven't sized the bracelet yet so technically not wearing it.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Valuewatchguy..... looking good

Me today- I should wear this more often.


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## zuiko




----------



## gmaras

In love...


----------



## bluedialer

I'm such a traitor lingering outside the Rolex boutique wearing this, but this is still my favorite WUS forum and Seiko still dominates!
Next time back to a GS for sure.


----------



## aongwatt

bluedialer said:


> I'm such a traitor lingering outside the Rolex boutique wearing this, but this is still my favorite WUS forum and Seiko still dominates!
> Next time back to a GS for sure.
> 
> View attachment 12969597


Super nice watch you have!!!


----------



## zuiko

Alternate pair...








2017 was a great year.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL

This thread should be renamed "WGSRUW now"...


----------



## matthew P

Switched up.


----------



## trhall




----------



## jdmfetish

Day










Night


----------



## matthew P

^^^^^^^ that GS 253.... swoon ^^^^^^^


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusbal

SBGE001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P




----------



## Pineapple Chunx

SKX009J cliché but in love









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

This just arrived today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Giving the speedy a little love on the new to me GSD green black vintage stitch leather.


----------



## matthew P

Back to work


----------



## SISL

SBGH037...


----------



## kamonjj

Switched to the Erika's original! Love this strap, and it's made the watch extremely comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 - no sunshine in the big smoke today = GS dial logos don't come out to play...
Cheers


----------



## ten13th

SBGV017









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## trhall

4520-8000


----------



## kamonjj

Seiko lume rocks! Shout out to Erika's original for the strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

031 representing the old school Grand Seiko dial









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## aongwatt

Spring Drive is so cool!!!


----------



## Gizanthepuss

Actually having a non-GS day today. I've been neglecting everyone since my new GS arrived last week, and I had a slight guilty pang, so my SARW013 is getting to come to work with Daddy today...


----------



## ten13th

Not the best photo today, but it will do. 62GS recreation and re-interpretation. Now the hunt for the original 62GS is on.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## yasaka

SBGT241


----------



## Gizanthepuss

REALLY loving this watch more each time she's on my wrist...


----------



## American Jedi

Just picked up the SD43 from my AD yesterday! I believe it will be hard to separate from my wrist over the next few days.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

American Jedi said:


> Just picked up the SD43 from my AD yesterday! I believe it will be hard to separate from my wrist over the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice polishing ;-)


----------



## Zinzan

ten13th said:


> Not the best photo today, but it will do. 62GS recreation and re-interpretation. Now the hunt for the original 62GS is on.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


That second one with the crown at 4 o'clock, that's my favorite GS case. Almost bit on that one, but didn't want a silver dial.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

43999 with 430 movement


----------



## ten13th

Zinzan said:


> That second one with the crown at 4 o'clock, that's my favorite GS case. Almost bit on that one, but didn't want a silver dial.


62GS design is My favorite as well. The original and the 2015 recreations are in silver dial only. The 2015 re-interpretations came in brown, blue and silver dials in SD and HB movements.

Re-interpretation are much larger than the recreation and original.










In 2015 I had multiple chances to pick up the SBGR095, but I passed every time because I didn't like the silver dial. I have learn to appreciate the silver dial now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zinzan

ten13th said:


> 62GS design is Moy favorite as well. The original and the 2015 recreations are in silver dial only. The 2015 re-interpretations came in brown, blue and silver dials in SD and HB movements.
> 
> Re-interpretation are much larger than the recreation and original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2015 I had multiple chances to pick up the SBGR095, but I passed every time because I didn't like the silver dial. I have learn to appreciate the silver dial now.


Awesome side-by-side photo. The recreation does look much more vintage in style, and I can see here that the silver plays no small part in that styling. I assumed that Seiko would eventually release a similar recreation in stainless steel with another dial color, but maybe it wouldn't work as well after all.


----------



## kamonjj

Looks great on a snowy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Basel 2018 is finally here. .... patiently waiting to see what GS brings to the table

Maybe not so patient.


----------



## EpsteinBarr

simply....SEIKO


----------



## eblackmo

snow drifts....








The more I have worn this watch the more I appreciate it.....


----------



## Gizanthepuss

Hi-Beat day for me. Wore my 1969 Lord Marvel Hi-Beat all day yesterday, so 2 Hi-Beats, almost 50yrs apart... that's kinda cool, I think...











eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12998707


That's a great shot... those hands, oh those hands... beautiful dauphines....


----------



## BJ19

GS


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## Rob S.




----------



## SISL

SBGH037 with denims...


----------



## mtb2104

I love no dates, and eventually this came in.


----------



## Tonhao

Nice silvertone dial...


----------



## mtb2104

Still this.


----------



## EpsteinBarr

love it


----------



## DrGonzo

Sunshine + Grand Seiko = happy









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Wearing a not so Grand, Seiko:








_(older photo)_

Apologies, couldn't resist; hope you'll see some humor in it.
This one is actually my go-to watch for activities and risky business I do not want to expose my other watches to. 
Today it was riding my motorcycle. 
Last August, it was mudding out flooded homes:


----------



## date417

What a beauty you got there.


----------



## abujordan

Feeling zero regret.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Diver!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

CFK-OB said:


> Diver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


A really beautiful watch. On my bucket list. For now this is my daily beater. Hanwe.


----------



## zuiko

titusdelossantos said:


> A really beautiful watch. On my bucket list. For now this is my daily beater. Hanwe.


And a very fine beater it is indeed.

Since the beater is none other than a rebadged GS movement, 8L35.


----------



## matthew P

New Grand Seiko...... NOT..... I Picked this up on the bay for $43 including shipping from Greece. 
New old stock from the East German ruhla factory. 
Hand wind, press on back, lume non existent, pretty rough internally but it runs ok.

Came on a cheap nato but I had an old explanding strap that fit perfectly and added to the vintage flair.

Enjoying it today although it will be back to GS tonight.


----------



## radoncdoc

abujordan said:


> Feeling zero regret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


253? How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko




----------



## bluedialer




----------



## EpsteinBarr

and...the winner is...?


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## EpsteinBarr

Hallo. SBGR 079?


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## DickoryDoc




----------



## ten13th

Beauty and the beast, aka Blue Whale. It's a honor to have the Blue Whale in my guardianship for the month. Blue Whale the legend born from WUS since 2012 > https://tinyurl.com/ycmjq785

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## JoeC




----------



## oscar723

Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Zinzan

That’s a lot of G’s and S’s on those last two dials!


----------



## Gizanthepuss

oscar723 said:


> Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


Show off !!!! Haha just kidding... that's a gorgeous watch and compliments your shirt and jacket very nicely !

Me today:


----------



## zuiko




----------



## Rob S.




----------



## slow_mo

oscar723 said:


> Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


Just checking if yours comes with an extra strap with the GS deployant?


----------



## oscar723

slow_mo said:


> Just checking if yours comes with an extra strap with the GS deployant?


yes. the blue strap.

Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

oscar723 said:


> yes. the blue strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the quick reply!

Do you know if it's a standard package or there are some which do not have the blue croc?


----------



## panda-R

oscar723 said:


> yes. the blue strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


Pics of this blue strap? Never heard of this from any of the news sites....

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## oscar723

slow_mo said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!
> 
> Do you know if it's a standard package or there are some which do not have the blue croc?


I'm not sure....but mine came with a blue strap...
so it's a bonus to me when I found the extra strap...
where did you got yours?

Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## oscar723

panda-R said:


> Pics of this blue strap? Never heard of this from any of the news sites....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


let's see









Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## oscar723

Gizanthepuss said:


> Show off !!!! Haha just kidding... that's a gorgeous watch and compliments your shirt and jacket very nicely !
> 
> Me today:
> 
> View attachment 13038203


haha, yours looks cool!
hale grand seiko~

Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

oscar723 said:


> let's see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


Awesome! Good deal for you maybe. I haven't seen that with others postings.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## instant

..


----------



## ahonobaka

SBGR053/51/251/253 is such a sleeper...I guess they're not as popular because they're "entry level" and have plain dials (secret sunburst?!), but honestly the standard models are typically my favorites even more so than Peacock's, special dials etc. as they are so well balanced...


----------



## slow_mo

oscar723 said:


> I'm not sure....but mine came with a blue strap...
> so it's a bonus to me when I found the extra strap...
> where did you got yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


Just bought the SBGT241... ran out of ammo!

1 more question, you got yours from Japan?


----------



## zuiko

ahonobaka said:


> SBGR053/51/251/253 is such a sleeper...I guess they're not as popular because they're "entry level" and have plain dials (secret sunburst?!), but honestly the standard models are typically my favorites even more so than Peacock's, special dials etc. as they are so well balanced...
> View attachment 13042051


It's a fantastic and very well put together package and I agree the "entry level" is way way above the other continent's entry level productions but I don't have to really write that around here


----------



## Rob S.




----------



## zuiko

Just changed into this one after putting on the metal bracelet I finally got for it.


----------



## matthew P

The usual


----------



## zuiko

First full day with no GS this year... this watch with metal bracelet has been transformed. I've had it for 5 months with the silicone and not even worn it a whole day and now I can't seem to take it off.









It has a very GS like chameleon nature in blue shades and reflectivity changes with light.

I would not be surprised at all if Kosugi had some sort of hand in this one too.


----------



## zuiko

Well it didn't quite make it a full day...


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## matthew P

Daily diver


----------



## Gizanthepuss




----------



## Kravitz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizanthepuss

Kravitz said:


>


Love that Spring Drive. Is the dial really as golden as it looks in the photo ? What's the model # ?


----------



## Kravitz

The dial is really dynamic. Depending on the light it can look silver, white, or gold/champagne. It’s a SBGA001 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kravitz

Gizanthepuss said:


> Love that Spring Drive. Is the dial really as golden as it looks in the photo ? What's the model # ?


The dial is really dynamic. Depending on the light it can look silver, white, or gold/champagne. It's a SBGA001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

^Lordy I forgot how classic GS that champagne 001 is...I keep coming back to the "standard" models and falling in love! Looks excellent on the strap as well btw which accentuates the watchhead futher


----------



## matthew P

Speaking of classic


----------



## jdmfetish

Day










Night


----------



## matthew P




----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

Grand Seiko SBGR079 razorsharp case lugs and bevel.








double logo and red lines !


----------



## instant




----------



## zuiko




----------



## Rob S.




----------



## MHe225

matthew P said:


> Speaking of classic











Apologies; been wearing this non-GS all week. A Classic no less.

Carry on, keep the pics rolling.


----------



## instant

.


----------



## bluedialer

A random outdoor shot.


----------



## TallWatch

Fantastic random shot ! Great dial and sharp hands. Congrats !



bluedialer said:


> A random outdoor shot.
> 
> View attachment 13060017


----------



## instant




----------



## wbj

Beautiful blue!


----------



## ZeroApr

SBGM221

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwpower




----------



## bluedialer

wbj said:


> Beautiful blue!
> 
> View attachment 13064563
> 
> 
> View attachment 13064561
> 
> 
> View attachment 13064565


Really like this one. The quality seems to really come though in photos. The gold GMT really pops and beautiful quality of sunburst blue. Must be incredible in person.


----------



## matthew P

Diver


----------



## zuiko




----------



## instant

..


----------



## gshock626

New arrival









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

2008 International Collection LE of 300, made in the Grand Seiko Studio. The Titanium Spring Drive GMT Chronograph.


----------



## The_Vat

(Delete)


----------



## slow_mo

TGIF


----------



## TallWatch

Another A magnetic ! Great shot !


instant said:


> ..
> View attachment 13071857


----------



## matthew P




----------



## Laso1




----------



## instant

..


----------



## DutchMongolian

Because it is GS Sunday aka Seiko Sunday on roids









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P




----------



## zuiko

Closing in on a full cycle through the Kanji day wheel now...


----------



## TallWatch

Black laquer dial with double red lines, and much better finishing than the `other` double red ;-) ;


----------



## Unsubscriber

gshock626 said:


> New arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Beautiful, clean dial and the light shows of the edge work.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Ti diver









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

Time for some Ingurishu...


----------



## matthew P




----------



## matthew P




----------



## matthew P

Change up










So hard to capture the reflection movement effect of the different polished facets.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back to the beautiful GS again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Same old


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## zuiko




----------



## zuiko

After 2 weeks it's unsurprisingly not discernibly different to atomic time. I don't know what -/+ 5 seconds per year really means.

Whether the watches are bell curve weighted around 0 seconds up to the 5 seconds +/- or it means they are randomly or equally scattered in this 10 second range.

Even at an extreme of 5 seconds final value it's going to be at least 2-3 months before a difference is visible.


----------



## zuiko

I didn't change my watch for the afternoon walk and wore this with short sleeves and sneakers. It got momentarily overcast and sprinkled some rain around this point and the silvery glow was just so eye catching I had to try to capture it but it seems I wasn't successful.

I just can't say enough good things about this phenomenally great watch. The cheapest GS I have, my current favourite and the pinnacle piece of unassisted timekeeping in my collection.


----------



## thrty8street

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13093035
> 
> 
> I didn't change my watch for the afternoon walk and wore this with short sleeves and sneakers. It got momentarily overcast and sprinkled some rain around this point and the silvery glow was just so eye catching I had to try to capture it but it seems I wasn't successful.
> 
> I just can't say enough good things about this phenomenally great watch. The cheapest GS I have, my current favourite and the pinnacle piece of unassisted timekeeping in my collection.


Sorry for the newb question but which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

It's the SBGT241.


----------



## zuiko

Yep SBGT241, a phenomenally awesome watch.

It's having a bit of a well earned rest giving way to another phenomenally awesome watch...









This is awesome for being as utterly undecorated as a watch can be really. No signs of Zaratsu here


----------



## matthew P

new arrival










I suspect it's going to fit in real well with my current collection.


----------



## kamonjj

matthew P said:


> new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect it's going to fit in real well with my current collection.


Looks fantastic! Such a great all arounder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entrynmbrv

slow_mo said:


> It's the SBGT241.


Oh! On the mesh it's fantastic! I can honestly say I wasn't much for the dial on that model, but that pic has changed my mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## matthew P




----------



## ten13th

matthew P said:


> Same old


Same old, but no less magnificent.


----------



## gshock626

LOVE the SBGW231









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

entrynmbrv said:


> Oh! On the mesh it's fantastic! I can honestly say I wasn't much for the dial on that model, but that pic has changed my mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the dial and the "grab-and-go-ness". It's always accurate!

All my 9Fs are running at < +2 spy so far!


----------



## instant

..


----------



## Blazinva

GS is love GS is life









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

Seikolunacy....


----------



## bluedialer

I haven't been taking photos lately. I know, fix the date. Nah.


----------



## DutchMongolian

GS Snowflake bc it's GS Wednesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

double post


----------



## TallWatch

Killer pic !!


instant said:


> ..
> View attachment 13104893


----------



## slow_mo

Weekend is near!


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instant




----------



## NoSympathy

One of my favorites the SBGA011
Clean and smooooth


----------



## Raff

This came in a couple of weeks ago. Loving the dial in the sunshine!


----------



## krpdm

GS SBGA111 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## gshock626

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rxd1979

zuiko said:


> Closing in on a full cycle through the Kanji day wheel now...
> View attachment 13081395


beautiful. what number over 1500 did you receive? i found 1039 in singapore but i want the 1500/1500.

do you think certain numbers are kept in japan? like say 1-10, then the whole hundreds?


----------



## rxd1979

went for its first swim too yesterday. nothing too deep.


----------



## rxd1979

Rob S. said:


>


always happy to see another 201 out there


----------



## bluedialer

rxd1979 said:


> always happy to see another 201 out there


Just fyi, the clearer designation would be SBGE201 or at least E201... Because there is an SBGA201, C201, D201, H201, J201, maybe a couple others, all very different watches.


----------



## TallWatch

sbgr079


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Love the snowflake dial!



DutchMongolian said:


> GS Snowflake bc it's GS Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Wow, beautiful!



bluedialer said:


> A random outdoor shot.
> 
> View attachment 13060017


----------



## instant

..


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo

bluedialer said:


> I haven't been taking photos lately. I know, fix the date. Nah.
> 
> View attachment 13106171


Sexy.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## BrittB

SBGH267. This is my first Grand Seiko, got it about a month ago, could not be happier. Perfect size, amazing dial, amazing case details (I love the multi-faceted lugs), screw down crown (this shot was right before going into the pool) amazing movement, just perfect. I had been looking at GS a bunch with a plan to buy one later this summer but then this came out, and I was on the phone to my AD within the hour... no regrets, at all. Been on my wrist almost every day since!


----------



## Raff

BrittB said:


> View attachment 13119149
> 
> SBGH267. This is my first Grand Seiko, got it about a month ago, could not be happier. Perfect size, amazing dial, amazing case details (I love the multi-faceted lugs), screw down crown (this shot was right before going into the pool) amazing movement, just perfect. I had been looking at GS a bunch with a plan to buy one later this summer but then this came out, and I was on the phone to my AD within the hour... no regrets, at all. Been on my wrist almost every day since!


That's a gorgeous shot. Beats the hell out of my pics. What did you take them on?


----------



## BrittB

Raff said:


> That's a gorgeous shot. Beats the hell out of my pics. What did you take them on?


Thanks, I just used my iPhone SE, and lots of natural light!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrittB

BrittB said:


> Thanks, I just used my iPhone SE, and lots of natural light!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also isn't that dial amazing?!?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff

It is indeed. Here's my humble offering 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrittB

Raff said:


> It is indeed. Here's my humble offering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Loads of sun in the big smoke today, even the GS logos came out to play.







Cheers


----------



## hoseman68

The latest addition to my collection! Bought it a couple of weeks ago...I love that it can be dressy and that I can wear it in the office, where it shares time with either the Seiko SARB033 or the Seiko Marine Master respectively.

Drove to Burlingame CA from Monterey to buy it from Rob at Topper Fine Jewelers. What a pleasure to deal with!









v/r, Hoseman68


----------



## slow_mo

Hot sunny day!


----------



## zuiko

It'd be hard to find another Seiko that says "I don't give a .... about what you think about my watch" more than this one.


----------



## rxd1979

copy that, did not realize many other 201s existed, so focused (obsessed) on the sbge201.

took it deeper earlier today, still ticking, err gliding.



bluedialer said:


> rxd1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> always happy to see another 201 out there
> 
> 
> 
> Just fyi, the clearer designation would be SBGE201 or at least E201... Because there is an SBGA201, C201, D201, H201, J201, maybe a couple others, all very different watches.
Click to expand...


----------



## rxd1979

to me it says, "i can't wait to put my wetsuit on".



zuiko said:


> View attachment 13123615
> 
> 
> It'd be hard to find another Seiko that says "I don't give a .... about what you think about my watch" more than this one.


----------



## Gizanthepuss

Wearing my Big Boy today... 42mm of GS goodness...


----------



## DutchMongolian

Bc it's GS Wednesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SBGV017. How the zaratsu polished hands shine!

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## matthew P

Back on boiled SKX rubber for the summer. 
The vents help keep the wrist cool and with out sleeves to worry about the added width isn't an issue. I also like how the boiled strap keeps the watch head on place even when worn super comfortably loose in the heat.


----------



## berni29

One of my regular "work" watches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizanthepuss

Non-GS day today, but still a watch that's rapidly become an absolute favorite, my '69 Lord Marvel. LOVE this watch. And had more compliments on it, than my GS's !!


----------



## daddyKC

My Blue Thunder


----------



## Laso1




----------



## TallWatch

Great watch and picture !



daddyKC said:


> My Blue Thunder


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## zuiko




----------



## daddyKC

TallWatch said:


> Great watch and picture !


Thank you for both compliments!


----------



## bluedialer

TallWatch said:


> Great watch and picture !


That SBGA105 looks great on his wrist. The only GS I had a shot to get new and passed on, where a part of me regrets every time I see one. Something about that case and blue dial. Still think a gold seconds hand would have completed the package perfectly. GS hit it outta the park in 2014.


----------



## berni29

I like this one on a Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko




----------



## matthew P

029 Gs diver earlier but this now.


----------



## instant

nice, some excellent Grand Seikos here.. especially love the SBGE015.

my Sunday "beater"


----------



## TallWatch




----------



## eakaplan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff

instant said:


> nice, some excellent Grand Seikos here.. especially love the SBGE015.
> 
> my Sunday "beater"
> 
> View attachment 13136111


That's really different and lovely too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko




----------



## DutchMongolian

Snowflake day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Raff

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 13142775


That blue is striking, really lovely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

I am wearing at least two watches a day these days...


----------



## berni29

One of my favourites









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

berni29 said:


> One of my favourites


I can't wait for my 231 to arrive. I just wish GS had put the crown at 4 on this one too like it's high beat cousin...









The cardinal indices make a real difference imo. Nevertheless the 231 is amazing as is.


----------



## daddyKC

Up









And down 🤪


----------



## bonC

Back from Japan for the first time. Planned to pick up only G-Shock GW-5000 then came across this piece of beauty.


----------



## nwind

Just back from my trip to Japan. SBGW235


----------



## nwind

Just back from my trip to Japan. SBGW235

View attachment 13150497


----------



## berni29

Hi, my SBGE001 on a grey Erika MN









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dosei




----------



## bgn!

Wore this today. Quite stunning.


----------



## Blue Camel

My first and only G.S, SBGJ0225G









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Duplicate


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## dr.sphinx

Sorry didn't bother to fix the date, too much of a hassle with GMTs


----------



## BrittB

SBGH267 in the pool!










I shall test the water resistance all the way down to 3 meters!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acropora

Was just window shopping at the mall. I'm in love 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REPPIN

Blue Camel said:


> My first and only G.S, SBGJ0225G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


One of the all time greats right there.

You sir ha e fantastic taste!


----------



## eals112

HiBeat GMT for me today


----------



## daddyKC

On Flip flops


----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## jdmvette

sheesh...which mall is that?!? good stuff man!


----------



## jdmvette

Acropora said:


> Was just window shopping at the mall. I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sheesh...which mall is that?!? good stuff man!


----------



## jdmvette

This little sweetheart isn't going out of rotation any time soon


----------



## Bankcheck

My new requisition, used but fits my bill.


----------



## whineboy

Bankcheck said:


> My new requisition, used but fits my bill.
> 
> View attachment 13181369


Great Snowflake photo, you captured the hands showing blue (sky?) in a way I've not seen before. |>


----------



## TallWatch

Deep black &#8230;


----------



## dr.sphinx

Will keep this one for retirement (will be able to read time off this baby unless I go totally blind)


----------



## Acropora

jdmvette said:


> sheesh...which mall is that?!? good stuff man!


It's a jewelry store called CH Premier. They have all my grail watches!! It's so crazy seeing millions of dollars worth of watches in one store. They had Patek Philip nautilus, Lange 1, fifty fathoms, IWC, JLC. Glad this mall is 10 minutes away from home. But man I was drooling bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroApr

Deleted wrong forum


----------



## eals112

jdmvette said:


> sheesh...which mall is that?!? good stuff man!












At Rodeo Dr boutique yesterday...


----------



## Bankcheck

whineboy said:


> Bankcheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new requisition, used but fits my bill.
> 
> View attachment 13181369
> 
> 
> 
> Great Snowflake photo, you captured the hands showing blue (sky?) in a way I've not seen before.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I was in the subway and there were different light sources, like the fluorescent tubes and LCD TVs. Just happened to have some light rays shining from somewhere and it shows up blue on the needles. Could be the glass coating, could be internal reflection... but it shows me how simplicity shines!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## gshock626

Oops. Double post.


----------



## instant

..


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik




----------



## Schussnik

Oops, double post.


----------



## At4rax

Nice. What made you decide on this colorway over the others? (dial/hands color)


----------



## At4rax

oof. what a beauty!


----------



## Raff

Enjoying the London early summer with a beer, book and GS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

What made me go for this specific model is that it was the perfect piece to complete my Yin & Yang Grand Seiko duo ?


----------



## fzen

(Sung to the tune from Frozen) What snowflakes do in summer.


----------



## slow_mo

Snowflake in the tropics!


----------



## lethaltoes

Have a great week ahead everyone! Cheers!









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

GS Snowflake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fzen




----------



## berni29

Hi, work watch today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

Have a nice day Gents!


----------



## dkauf

Bankcheck said:


> My new requisition, used but fits my bill.
> 
> View attachment 13181369


What a great photo of a timeless watch.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## DutchMongolian

GS Wednesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StonerDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

Hi-beezy! Exactly one year since I have owned this piece! ❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instant




----------



## zuiko




----------



## kennkez

High level of finishing


----------



## SISL

@asrar.merchant - +1 for the sport coat fabrics. Très chic.


----------



## bgn!

.


----------



## EpsteinBarr

my tool watch


----------



## jdmvette

On a perfect early summer drive


----------



## berni29

One of my favourite weekend wears.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instant




----------



## TallWatch

instant said:


> View attachment 13204255


into the dark side, cool pic !


----------



## asrar.merchant

berni29 said:


> One of my favourite weekend wears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo that. Have to try that.

Love the way the watch gels with the strap. How is the fit and feel on the wrist with the GS on a Erikas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi there, thank you for your comments. I was initially worried that the 029 head might be too heavy for the strap, but actually it wears really comfortably and I really like the combo.

An advantage of this type of strap is that it is a continuous loop, unlike a NATO, and so feels more secure when donning and doffing. I usually feel like I might drop one of my NATO"d watches.

It's a shame the Erika straps are quite as pricey as they are. But as a long term purchase, for me they are worth it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

This is page (SBGJ)227 of the WRUW thread, lol


----------



## DutchMongolian

Snowflake for a Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff

Monday pub visit with this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Making the long (hot) trek from office to car. Glad to have something interesting to look at.


----------



## slow_mo

Only have my GS (G Shock) and my GS (Grand Seiko) coin holder with me on this trip.


----------



## berni29

slow_mo said:


> Only have my GS (G Shock) and my GS (Grand Seiko) coin holder with me on this trip.


Hi Nice square! I will wait till they do it in Ti.

I wore this today....


----------



## zuiko

I missed the DLC version because of lack of interest and the experience of an internally messed up MRG put me off.

The steel was very attractive with its brushed bezel. It's the watch I will almost certainly wear on my upcoming trip to Japan.

I'll definitely look out for a Ti version in future.


----------



## Schussnik

Fresh from today's fresh morning here in London.


----------



## phegard

Raff said:


> Monday pub visit with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch

나의 Nexus 9 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## daddyKC

Turtle & Fox


----------



## TAG Fan

Was in mall looking at watches when I came across this GS Boutique Edition. I am extremely tempted to pick it up


----------



## instant




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Snowflake to start the week!


----------



## zuiko

Way too big even for my eyes.


----------



## zuiko

No GS despite being in Tokyo


----------



## biokeys87

Old-Fashioned and The SBGJ021!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Second day running for this one.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko




----------



## Toshk

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13240795


Nice one!

Any news on the Golden Tuna recreation?


----------



## TallWatch

Just found it : 9F GS: SBGV247 is it JDM only ?

Hi Zuiko, great watch ! can your share the ref please and tell me more about the strap ( seiko / aftermarket / material ?) It looks like i could use it on my sbgr079 as the case shape looks similair. Thanks !



zuiko said:


> View attachment 13240795


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Camel

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


An amazing piece!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

GS Snowflake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Terrific Tuesday!


----------



## wkw

Blue Camel said:


> An amazing piece!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks. My first GS and I'm very pleased with it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## GUTuna

SBGH047


----------



## GUTuna

SBGH047

View attachment 13268145


----------



## gmb80

This is my first post on WUS.
I really love my GS SBGX089!


----------



## baselworld

SBGA211









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Camel

My SBGJ225J again









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Total impulse buy today. Went to pick up my wife's tank from a service and there in the GS case was this beauty.

Old dial and steep discount - yes please!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> Total impulse buy today. Went to pick up my wife's tank from a service and there in the GS case was this beauty.
> 
> Old dial and steep discount - yes please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Good impulse buy...for once.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

Not a GS, but still in the family. Just picked this one up! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

One of my favourite "workday" watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## zuiko




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bluedialer

It'll never not be a stunning watch. And at least, I love the power reserve.


----------



## TallWatch

Nice macro !


----------



## WatchOutChicago

slow_mo said:


>


Gorgeous...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronr9286t

My relatively newly acquired SBGE241:








But I alternate with the SBGE015


----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## airboy12345




----------



## Acropora

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Honeymoon is now more than 2 weeks.


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## kamonjj

WiZARD7 said:


> View attachment 13307649


That dial is incredible


----------



## Kravitz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

My 015 today. Vintage Casio calculator in the background. From my office in 1986, and still in use.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ztinier

hotmustardsauce said:


> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


What model # is this? Do I also see lume?


----------



## TallWatch

Lume ? just a little on my sbgr079


----------



## zuiko

Which one did I wear today?


----------



## RC Crown

All the above! Haha But as Seiko is my favorite can I wear the others the days you don't? lol nice stable of Seiko's!


----------



## Grimlock_1

Just got this from Gnomon Watches. JDM version looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1

Grimlock_1 said:


> Just got this from Gnomon Watches. JDM version looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops wrong post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabeking

What model is this?



wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sabeking said:


> What model is this?


This is an old model SBGM025, with 39mm case and a fixed bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrittB

JDM, pre-Prospex, Shogun after a morning swim! I love how lightweight this is.

B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Blue Camel

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSly

BrittB said:


> JDM, pre-Prospex, Shogun after a morning swim! I love how lightweight this is.
> 
> B
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do realize that this is a "Grand" Seiko WRUW thread, right?


----------



## Heljestrand

Not exactly NOW but earlier today at local AD... trying this one on for size in anticipation of an incoming SBGX117 to see if I could pull off a bigger diver. I believe the 117 will be just fine. I really loved the GS Spring Drive diver shown even with it's smeared crystal (??? might want to touch up those watches).


----------



## Blue Camel

zuiko said:


> Which one did I wear today?
> 
> View attachment 13322529
> 
> 
> View attachment 13322531
> 
> 
> View attachment 13322537
> 
> 
> View attachment 13322539
> 
> 
> View attachment 13322541


Nice collection.

Is the second one a SBGW253?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

Blue Camel said:


> Nice collection.
> 
> Is the second one a SBGW253?


Indeed.

And how I pray that that were just my collection, but I guess my true desire can outweigh all my abilities to control it (and in the case of watches I am hopelessly, hopelessly lost).


----------



## Toshk

Heljestrand said:


> Not exactly NOW but earlier today at local AD... trying this one on for size in anticipation of an incoming SBGX117 to see if I could pull off a bigger diver. I believe the 117 will be just fine. I really loved the GS Spring Drive diver shown even with it's smeared crystal (??? might want to touch up those watches).


The SBGX117 incoming? Did you manage to find NOS? Thanks


----------



## Heljestrand

Toshk said:


> The SBGX117 incoming? Did you manage to find NOS? Thanks


Yes, I am offered one that was recently acquired ina boutique AD to AD transaction. It went back to GS for battery change and checkup per my AD relationship and will be acquired by me when it checks out 100%. Never sold prior. I'm awaiting photos and info from my AD source.


----------



## Toshk

Heljestrand said:


> Yes, I am offered one that was recently acquired ina boutique AD to AD transaction. It went back to GS for battery change and checkup per my AD relationship and will be acquired by me when it checks out 100%. Never sold prior. I'm awaiting photos and info from my AD source.


Nice one!


----------



## berni29

A workday favourite for me.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX117


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall

GS logo projection system


----------



## massimax

Greetings from France!


----------



## ivanos

Hiking mode








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Today..... I can't be bothered to adjust the date on my watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## zuiko

Just this POS...









POS = plain old Seiko


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

Sbgw235


----------



## Bankcheck

Fruit time


----------



## slow_mo

Monday blues...


----------



## Jlawjj

Instant Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

Black like no other black.


----------



## JoeC




----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX117


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ronr9286t

Wearing today, old image (SBGE241):


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Tried a dark blue leather strap on mine today. Wrong date, but whatever:


----------



## ivanos

44GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

slow_mo said:


>


One dope watch!!

- - - Updated - - -



slow_mo said:


>


One dope watch!!


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX061 the Sexy Robot


----------



## slow_mo

Monday blues...


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## Alter Egon

Yesterday and today.

6156-8000, October 1971


----------



## jpfwatch

Hi Alter Egon
WOW! what a great watch!


----------



## slow_mo

Some lume...


----------



## zuiko

Alter Egon said:


> Yesterday and today.
> 
> 6156-8000, October 1971
> 
> View attachment 13390983
> 
> 
> View attachment 13390985


Please let me know if you ever want to sell it


----------



## Adam Summerfield

Finally arrived


----------



## ten13th

9R65, 9S85, 9S86, 9S64, 9S95, five GS in a roll! It could only be a Seiko GTG.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ivanos

GS sky









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Brilliant white SBGX259


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Wearing this to see Todd Rundgren tonight in Clearwater, Florida


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## Alter Egon

zuiko said:


> Please let me know if you ever want to sell it


I don't think it will ever happen - not until I buy a VFA


----------



## Heljestrand

My 11 year old Cuisinart coffee maker died last week and my replacement Braun machine has yet to arrive. Note to self... Amazon PRIME trumps Google shopping for shipment speed. Thus, Vente Starbucks out this early Sunday morning following last nights entertaining Todd Rundgren concert. 

GS Quartz Diver


----------



## berni29

I do love this watch. And his SS brother. The Ti for work and the SS on a strap for play......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djveroff

My Oris skeleton Wilson automatic!


----------



## djveroff

But I've also worn my Alpina and my Tag Formula 1! I like to switch it up a lot


----------



## Safesurfer

My new SBGE201


----------



## instant

.. .


----------



## YMII

My personal exit watch:


----------



## Heljestrand

YMII said:


> My personal exit watch:


That's one you aren't going to run into often. It slices, it dices, it makes Julienne Fries.... One could likely wear this to every RedBar get-together from NYC to Glasgow and not meet it's twin. Perfect as an EXIT.


----------



## Heljestrand

For a Wednesday in the latter part of August, SBGX117.


----------



## Safesurfer

My SBGE201










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Safesurfer

Sorry for the double post


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Safesurfer said:


> My SBGE201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Very nice. I have his older brother on today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

Simplicity


----------



## berni29

One of my favourites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instant

same here - my daily beater:


----------



## matthew P

Wore my white/ silver highbeat last weekend, perfectly compliments the daily wear explorer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safesurfer

My SBGE201 and me at the Côte d'Azure

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## instant

Today was GS Chronograph Day


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safesurfer

+/- 0 seconds since 10 days 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Simplicity. Listening to "The Boy With The Thorn In His Side."


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## krpdm

IMG_2750 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ajbutler13

The case, minute hand, and some of the hour markers are reflecting red from my phone today...


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Safesurfer

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Safesurfer said:


> View attachment 13433469
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Great photo!

Here is mine today. I used to wear with a strap, but back on bracelet now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linden_way

Sbga105


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Heljestrand

OG 9F


----------



## Andy616

First time poster, although I have spent quite a bit of time on here recently researching, prior to a trip to Japan.

I picked up my first Grand Seiko, an SBGV233:










It's got the same (at least to my eye seeing them side by side) green/blue colour dial as the SBGV017 /217 but in a slightly larger 40mm titanium case.

Ignore the date, I took the picture two days ago but have waiting for my account to activate!


----------



## househalfman

My first GS


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Heljestrand

Gonna be a wet weekend


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Safesurfer

My first and only GS - I love that piece....


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Toshk

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 13443655


Miss mine a lot. What they should have done with dial wording. Seiko on top, gothic font Grand Seiko on the bottom. Nothing more. No GS logo at all.


----------



## Cedyan

I join the club!
My first Grand Seiko arrived today: the SBGR287!
I'm so hyped!


----------



## Safesurfer

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Sunday wristwatch.


----------



## ronr9286t

On a 6-day Labor Day Weekend trip with my SBGF019.








Also took the opportunity to take my SBGF021 into Toppers for a battery-change and pressure check

Ron


----------



## Dankoh69

Holiday...


----------



## mikelu03

Enjoying a relaxing Labor Day.


----------



## jjjjimi

Back during the apocalypse


----------



## pamfan

perfect!


----------



## zuiko

!!


----------



## berni29

Business day.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## ACoulson

Today I am celebrating re-joining the ranks of Grand Seiko ownership following the arrival of this beauty









The dial has a very subtle texture which I am really enjoying but haven't captured well here!


----------



## jdelcue




----------



## Safesurfer

Still my SBGE201

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

TGIF


----------



## Heljestrand

No Date Diver


----------



## Linden_way

SBGV247


----------



## Heljestrand

Early Saturday at work. GS 9F "Still Life"


----------



## jdelcue

Will usually only make it to the office, but decided it fit for a bit of leisure wear today.









Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind




----------



## Safesurfer

Lume!










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

09/09/18
View attachment 13463741


----------



## Hl247b

SBGR059 on a fall Sunday evening


----------



## fracture.

Very nice photo, beautiful watch!


----------



## Dankoh69

Same.. Everyday..


----------



## berni29

Business day, on way home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

New surprise purchase today.










Will make a separate post on this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Close shave


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Safesurfer

Since nearly four weeks - except on the beach.










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## coelacanth

SBGW005 today.


----------



## berni29

Today, my latest arrival, SBGR307










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Heljestrand

Continuing to keep it simple with the 37mm Stainless Steel 9F OG dial.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## berni29

My first GS and stil







l one of my favourites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Snowflake in the sun...


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

slow_mo said:


>


A closeup of <1/2" of the dial face and you know exactly what model this is. Can't say that about many other watches. That's the definition of an icon.


----------



## thrty8street

househalfman said:


>


What leather band is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

thrty8street said:


> What leather band is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from WatchGecko. "Soft top grain" I believe is what they call it. It's the Bordeaux color.


----------



## thrty8street

househalfman said:


> It's from WatchGecko. "Soft top grain" I believe is what they call it. It's the Bordeaux color.


Thank you sir and your watch looks awesome by the way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi, a pic taken yesterday, but I have it on today also.....Really enjoying this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

thrty8street said:


> Thank you sir and your watch looks awesome by the way!


Thank you! Here's a cheaper alternative, also from WG...


----------



## berni29

A great watch, the SBGA031










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenKing

Lovely GS


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hungkai

berni29 said:


> Hi, a pic taken yesterday, but I have it on today also.....Really enjoying this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks so beautiful. What's the model name?

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 HTC_U-3u 發送


----------



## berni29

Hi Hungkai

Thank you, is the SBGR307 42mm. Is quite a recent model. I like it very much. Most of my other watches are either divers or GMT, so it’s nice to have something a bit more classical and simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Glossy bezel


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## kamonjj

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 13516101


Looks great. I like that strap


----------



## chriscentro

Waited too long to swap out the bracelet which was either too tight or too loose.


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Morning coffee with my new friend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Today......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Forgot to adjust the date.. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Right now this.... time in HK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danslides

Little GMT action here. 🙂


----------



## HowManyWatches

At work!









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

New shoes .... thanks to Erika's Original Straps, it's a great strap.


----------



## Tonhao

Starting October right. Still going +2s/day strong after 7 months!


----------



## berni29

Tonhao said:


> Starting October right. Still going +2s strong after 7 months!


Hello, what model is that? You mean +2sec a month or + 2sec after 7 months? Both are amazing results!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

berni29 said:


> Hello, what model is that? You mean +2sec a month or + 2sec after 7 months? Both are amazing results!


Hi, this is the SBGR251, GS's smallest offering at 37mm. I meant +2s/day since March when I bought it new. Usually I see between +2-5s/day (which is probably more affected by my setting accuracy)


----------



## berni29

Tonhao said:


> Hi, this is the SBGR251, GS's smallest offering at 37mm. I meant +2s/day since March when I bought it new. Usually I see between +2-5s/day (which is probably more affected by my setting accuracy)


Hello!

I understand. That's a pretty good result. I have a larger version of your watch the SBGR307 which is still settling down accuracy wise. I rotate it with a few others. I think it prefers to be on the wrist!

Some Spring Drives are accurate to a couple of seconds over 6 months. I have one like that.

All the best!

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## berni29

Today are wearing one of the finest! SBGA231










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Today's choice. My wife hasn't seen this one. I wonder if she will notice when I meet her at the airport later.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Grand Seiko day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Wooden_spoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tou

My Grand Seiko SBGX263 I took a picture yesterday.


----------



## tou

The picture is not showing up for some reason. Here is a link: https://i.im (remove this space) gur.com/Hj97evU.jpg


----------



## Safesurfer

My SBGE201 today in Hamburg. +3 seconds after 7 weeks looks good to me.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Safesurfer said:


> Hi, I really love the SBGE001/201. Was my grail and first GS. Just a great design and execution.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

C'mon October...... slow down!


----------



## Safesurfer




----------



## Linden_way

Sbgw253


----------



## lotus63

If this turns out to be a repost, don't blame me. So, I've been waiting for an opportunity to try a wrist shot, and was making my bed ...


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Low country oyster roast!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## berni29

This afternoon.......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Cannot get enough of this piece!


----------



## chriscentro

Bus ride to work with the Peacock.


----------



## berni29

On way to work on MTR in HK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer

sbgr051 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

I have this on today. Has a similar looking dial....SBGR307










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Rainy afternoon, drive safe!


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Too Old

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## DutchMongolian

Snowflake today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

Yup. Good day for a Snowflake


----------



## Heljestrand

Fitting


----------



## Watch19

Heljestrand said:


> Fitting
> View attachment 13562915


Love how the second hand is hitting the hash mark. Too bad they aren't all like that.


----------



## berni29

SBGR307......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Watch19 said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitting
> View attachment 13562915
> 
> 
> 
> Love how the second hand is hitting the hash mark. Too bad they aren't all like that.
Click to expand...

All 3 GS 9F's I've owned have been spot on the markers when ticking. Quite nice they are so precise.


----------



## jbd2002




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Safesurfer

My SBGE201


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Wooden_spoon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks great! Have a good conference!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## Jlawjj

This dial is really amazing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

SBGA003, a monochrome watch in monochrome










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## RyanD




----------



## berni29

Hi

That light blue face is really different! I like it!

This is my choice today, one of my fave's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShouldYouUpgrade

My first Grand Seiko Cal. 3180


----------



## kamonjj

ShouldYouUpgrade said:


> View attachment 13569563
> My first Grand Seiko Cal. 3180


Wow, spectacular condition! Congrats


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## SartoriallyCavalier

Picked up my first GS today!


----------



## berni29

SartoriallyCavalier said:


> Picked up my first GS today!
> View attachment 13576513


Wow, that's a great one to start!

I had a blue dial on this evening, but at the opposite end of the cost spectrum!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

SartoriallyCavalier said:


> Picked up my first GS today!
> View attachment 13576513


Congrats! That one is definitely a stunner!


----------



## Naytenic

Gorgeous GS!


----------



## Heljestrand

Polarizing bezel font, the piece wears smaller than advertised case dimensions.


----------



## thrty8street

Heljestrand said:


> Fitting
> View attachment 13562915


What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

thrty8street said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBGX117


----------



## Heljestrand

thrty8street said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





kamonjj said:


> SBGX117


Yes, it is the discontinued Grand Seiko Quartz Diver SBGX117 indeed. Assist on the play to Pittsburgh gent kamonjj, a fellow 9F quartz enthusiast.


----------



## rewind




----------



## SartoriallyCavalier

Thanks y'all! I figured if I was going to invest in one great watch that I would go with one that really had that something extra--and the SBGH267 fit the bill.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tou

not mine but i found the pic on the internet and it looked really good


----------



## berni29

My much loved SBGR307










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon

My 267 on a chocolate brown strap by Catalyst Leatherworks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

King of quartz


----------



## berni29

I guess that is the king of quartz! I was wearing the king of spring drive today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Monarch of the quartz!


----------



## Heljestrand

berni29 said:


> I guess that is the king of quartz! I was wearing the king of spring drive today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





kamonjj said:


> Monarch of the quartz!


Touché and BRAVO! I'd love them both frankly.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## rodtp

Sorry guys wrong threat.


----------



## berni29

Finish the week on a silvery note.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtynerf

snowflakes missing hour hand 🙂


----------



## darwin95

Cheers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safesurfer

My only GS - the SBGE201


----------



## Heljestrand

Simple


----------



## DutchMongolian

Snowflake again today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Reflection on the hands. Pretty cool


----------



## lethaltoes

Have a great Sunday everyone! Cheers!









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes

Quick swap for dinner! Cheers!









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

I caught the 10:10 face by chance.


----------



## DutchMongolian

GS Snowflake is just 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

For Halloween, the Halios Signal Orange


----------



## Naytenic

Hammy interstellar chronograph, modified 7753









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo

Fresh meat


----------



## zuiko




----------



## Heljestrand

A fun piece that I'm recommitted to, the last two days on leather NATO.


----------



## zuiko

Evening watch.









I feel very Blessed to have just a few of these pieces. More than any normal man could ever hope to own, myself included. I have a fresh love for some Swiss watches at the moment but today's reunion with two of my favourites has brought back the true love I have with these beautiful Japanese masterpieces. Just zipping this H205 back to life is a wonderful sensory experience. The tactile feel of the growing resistance and clicking as the mainspring is wound tighter and tighter. Magic Japanese Style.


----------



## jdelcue

DutchMongolian said:


> Snowflake again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS Snowflake is just


Great to see ya enjoying your Snowflake, Dutchy! Hope all is well since we last caught ya at SOFLA WUS Lunch many moons ago.

I'm on my way downtown to pick up my 45GS... Post a shot later. 

EDIT: pics added, 5:16pm


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier

Been wearing this one daily since I got it.


----------



## zuiko




----------



## berni29

Hi, new to me just now!

SBGA375!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Escalus

berni29 said:


> Hi, new to me just now!
> 
> SBGA375!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the deep blue in that one Berni, very nice... its a limited edition right?


----------



## berni29

Hi, no is a standard run thankfully! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Harris Marlborough always reminds me of the approaching traditional Holiday season.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Time for more coffee on a Monday morning


----------



## zuiko




----------



## Acropora

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darwin95

Heljestrand said:


> Time for more coffee on a Monday morning
> View attachment 13616257


I love it! Wish 40mm version was available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

My first GS and still one of my favourites.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko




----------



## zuiko




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## berni29

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13618625


Hello, I like this, what's the model number? Tks v.much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

berni29 said:


> Hello, I like this, what's the model number? Tks v.much
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SBGH205.

I think of it as Grand Seiko's attempt at "The One Watch to rule them all". A must have in my opinion for any fan and the new version is perfect in my eyes. Two lines up top, two below. I love it and it could easily be the one Grand Seiko that I would hang on to forever guaranteed I think. At least it is right now.


----------



## berni29

It has a similar vibe to my SBGA003 which I also love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

Wearing the Omega Seamaster Pro Ceramic right now, but in a few days I should have a new SBGE201.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Naytenic

Trusty Hammy









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Safesurfer said:


> My only GS - the SBGE201


I used to own one of these. The only reason that I sold it was because of how reflective the bezel is.


----------



## berni29

This today. A truly great diver. I had my SBGE001 on yesterday. It is quite "blingy" but I have never found the bezel difficult to read. Another GS Classic.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

On the contrary the silver diaphanous look of the sapphire bezel is exactly why I love my SBGE001


----------



## zuiko

GS is dominating this week for me.


----------



## Blue Camel

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13620877
> 
> 
> GS is dominating this week for me.


62GS case in rose gold... What a beauty!

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

jdelcue said:


> Great to see ya enjoying your Snowflake, Dutchy! Hope all is well since we last caught ya at SOFLA WUS Lunch many moons ago.
> 
> I'm on my way downtown to pick up my 45GS... Post a shot later.
> 
> EDIT: pics added, 5:16pm


Congrats on the new pick up! I know it's been awhile, just been really busy the past year with work and the timing just hasn't worked out. I'll have to try and make it to the next one!


----------



## Acropora

Been wearing this every day since I got it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi, SBGA375 this evening. Blue dial looking almost black in this light....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Good Morning GS fans


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## whineboy

Normally I just lurk this thread, but it was such a lovely afternoon sitting in Battery Park....


----------



## BrittB

SBGA387

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

Moonwatch


----------



## berni29

Hi

For informal evening visits to a restaurant with the wife this is often my watch of choice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrittB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

New today; Grand Seiko Croc with signed Grand Seiko deployant.


----------



## Heljestrand

View attachment 13627781


----------



## Dshirts74

Halios Seaforth


----------



## berni29

Hi

My new SBGN007 picked up tonight here in Hong Kong at the Oriental Watch GS evening. They had a great display of watches on show.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Wearing it this morning also! I like GMT's and green dials, so I think we will be getting on just fine.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

GS Quartz Diver on waffle strap


----------



## berni29

Hi

This evening my SBGA375, and yes that is a fish head in the background.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Me again! This today..... and very nice it is too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## arnearne

Picked this up yesterday:










My first GS and what a beauty! The overall package on this one comes so very close to perfection for me!

Until I can justify a Lange, Patek, or Journe, I am happy with my three Seiko collection: snowflake, tuna, and skx 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

My SBGA231 at lunchtime today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 13627773
> New today; Grand Seiko Croc with signed Grand Seiko deployant.


Grand Seiko croc is pretty high on my list, especially black. How does it feel? Clasp comfortable to wear?


----------



## Heljestrand

Tonhao said:


> Grand Seiko croc is pretty high on my list, especially black. How does it feel? Clasp comfortable to wear?


Very comfortable, nicely constructed...and the deployant mirrors the GS quality. Pre-owned (clasp still stickered and strap perhaps tried on briefly once or twice) still was $249 shipped paired.Worth it.


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## Tonhao

Snowing heavily in Chicago.. not a snowflake but pairs well with winter.


----------



## berni29

This evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19

Don't mind the date ;-). I'm wearing this today but the picture is from last week


----------



## Acropora

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko




----------



## mtb2104




----------



## Dankoh69

Still this 









Dankoh69


----------



## kamonjj

Blue second hand + blue kanji day + a blue shirt = win


----------



## Tonhao

I was encouraged by someone else's lizard combo to try a black lizard strap, from Camille Fournet. Just enough texture to give the dial spotlight.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

Sbgw235


----------



## mtb2104

This is comfy!


----------



## Safesurfer

My First and only GS and I really enjoy it....


----------



## mtb2104

Love it!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instant

my SBGC011


----------



## berni29

instant said:


> my SBGC011
> 
> View attachment 13652291


Hi

I love the dial, but the pushers seem oversize to me. I guess if I was a frequent timer of things then I would feel differently! Can not deny it is a great timepiece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instant

the pushers are actually the right size, if you have big hands  + they do make this watch special.

btw this watch wears extremely comfortable, despite the big pushers.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Pun

SBGV019 today


----------



## City74

I went "simple" today


----------



## mtb2104

Still


----------



## berni29

I do love this watch. Also fairly simple, but quite imposing. SBGR307










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncb

sbgj003 - for a long while I didn't appreciate the 44GS case (small dial for overall lug-to-lug size and thick case), but I've since grown to love it. Accuracy is fantastic.


----------



## berni29

Hi

Yes I also like the 44GS design. There is quite a lot to it. Perhaps not as immediate as some of the other case designs. More complex though. I only have one example, the SBGA375. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko




----------



## berni29

Desk diving today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Crocodile GS deployant


----------



## berni29

Right now this. My unexpected purchase today, and my most expensive so far. SBGJ021

Not a great picture, but a great watch!

Will have to rationalise my collection soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

I have the sister watch to yours on today. New to me SBGJ021










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## zuiko




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## zuiko




----------



## mtb2104

Commute


----------



## matthew P

Post thanks giving bike ride 
Hermosa Beach exploring.

Hope all are well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

matthew P said:


> Post thanks giving bike ride
> Hermosa Beach exploring.
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi this is quite possibly the only Rolex I really like.Looks great! What model exactly is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_EE




----------



## bluedialer

Last dinner on this trip to Japan. Happy to have my Cali bought GS accompany to the homeland. We'll miss this place, as always!


----------



## jam karet

Believe the hype.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

berni29 said:


> Hi this is quite possibly the only Rolex I really like.Looks great! What model exactly is it?


this is the current model/ 2016 explorer with fully lumed dial and larger handset. its the sportier of the two current "modern explorers"

it does an extremely good job of straddling the line between sport watch and dressier watch..... its extremely versatile and comfortable and mine runs at about plus 5 seconds per week ...... it may not be my favorite watch but its easily my most comfortable and as such it dominates wrist time these days. Awesome one watch option or foundation piece / everyday wearer.
As someone who doesn't wear suits at work I love this watches ability to go from the beach/hiking to dress casual if needed.

there are people who consider it bloated compared to the earlier 1016 models or bland when compared to the flashier ceramic sport models but to me thats the attraction. 
On my 7 inch wrist its not big or small and the bracelet/ and clasp make for easy adjustment that I wish GS had.

It also lacks the dressier /Balance of the black OP 39mm but for me the 39 needs to be sportier and the 36mm feels too small - but I do love what they are doing with the OP series.... though for me if I'm looking for a slightly dressier piece like the OP i prefer the GS high beat series... YMMV.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## instant

..


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## berni29

Hi, this watch took a while to grow on me but I really like it a lot now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

vinty 45GS


----------



## berni29

My SBGR307, really great looking watch IMHO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Wonder if I will wear anything else?


----------



## fastenerhouse

SBGM 021.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

This today for me. SBGA003. I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of its slightly more glamorous brother the SBGA041










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

berni29 said:


> This today for me. SBGA003. I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of its slightly more glamorous brother the SBGA041


Classy and clean!


----------



## berni29

Hello thanks! This today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprosinac

great watch


----------



## Fellows

Beautiful, what reference is that?


----------



## Californiaz

SBGA201


----------



## Fellows

All of these macro shots really reinforce how amazing the polishing is on these pieces. Very cool.


----------



## berni29

My very first GS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Still with this.


----------



## Safesurfer

My first and only Grand Seiko


----------



## darklight111

I joined the GS club yesterday with this staggering SBGX293. Over the moon !!!


----------



## kamonjj

darklight111 said:


> I joined the GS club yesterday with this staggering SBGX293. Over the moon !!!
> View attachment 13683065


Welcome and congrats


----------



## Pete26

My SBGX297


----------



## berni29

My SBGV225, similar style.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## berni29

Not my usual Monday choice. Love it though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Travel companion


----------



## slow_mo

Matching colours with the sunflowers?


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Seiko 5 is just as good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

Snowflake (just the weather)


----------



## mtb2104

Good morning Taipei.


----------



## slow_mo

mtb2104 said:


> Good morning Taipei.


There's a GS AD at XMD, Taipei! Go see.


----------



## berni29

Hello from Hong Kong!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

My dial looks edible!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## berni29

This in the office today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

This one again









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian




----------



## mtb2104




----------



## berni29

This one today, for a nice clean look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Driving...









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

rokman said:


> Driving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Very artistic! I have this on today. SBGA375. Looks black in this pic, but is dark blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKitega

Have a lovely weekend!









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruuskystar

Snagged this one up in the great white north. I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## mtb2104

Visited the HQ of Sunnyhills


----------



## eric198324

Most photogenic watch I own.


----------



## BigMoufPosy

Lazy Saturday









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiesquid

While I am the proud new owner of my first Rolex, I have to admit that I have a renewed appreciation for the quality of my SBGX061. Certainly not trying to instigate a flame war but holding them both side by side I am very impressed with what GS is doing.


----------



## Pete26

Grand seiko quartz SBGX297 is grand









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

ruuskystar said:


> Snagged this one up in the great white north. I couldn't be happier.


A lovely watch! Am sporting mine today also.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## atlcal

Some wrist time for my one GS, SBGX005. Now looking for a SBGV007/207, but want to see one in person before pulling the trigger.


----------



## machlo




----------



## berni29

Haven't worn this so much recently, have been captivated by the 3 handers. If I didn't own it would need to buy though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

I have on my new SBGA373 on today!

I didn't realise it matches my shirt till I took this picture!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## atlcal

My GS for the second time this week. So comfortable and great to look at all day long


----------



## Heljestrand

This soulless GS deserves a day of wrist time. I initially purchased it for that reason correct? How often does a stunning wristwatch get pushed to the back of the line while you honeymoon with another??? I'm a binge wearer and often trick myself into attempting to be a one watch guy when in fact I have failed miserably at such an undertaking. This simple 3 hander 9F Quartz is an elegant piece especially on the OEM crocodile strap and factory deployant.


----------



## Araziza

ruuskystar said:


> Snagged this one up in the great white north. I couldn't be happier.


From bandiera?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

I don't wear this one much.... too many other daily wear pieces and not enough dress watch time. 
It's a monderful size and the construction/ polish never fails to impress me when it sparkles in the sun. 
The silver dial shift from champagne colored under wooden board ceiling to light silver under overcast skies then almost white in bright lit rooms white white ceilings...... the only constant is the blue seconds hand which adds a little splash of color under all skies.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Today the SBGA041, a bit of a "super" SD as it has lume and is titanium also.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Brought it back to Japan.


----------



## berni29

mtb2104 said:


> Brought it back to Japan.


Good travelling companion. Wonder how many brothers and sisters it will see?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

This watch got me thinking ... "do I really need watches other than this one?"


----------



## mtb2104

Direct from Mt. Fuji


----------



## berni29

stockae92 said:


> This watch got me thinking ... "do I really need watches other than this one?"


Hi, yes I know what you mean! But I think that about all of them when wearing! Like today's choice....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
Different shoes for the day


----------



## Statick




----------



## stockae92

This guy


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

Grand Seiko Quartz GMT


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## berni29

One of my favourite weekend evening watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## jamesmartin17

Honeymoon not over.......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Safesurfer




----------



## BigMoufPosy

This is the only thing I like about Sundays









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

This watch is so great. Now I fully understand the greatness of Grand Seiko, and the wonderful timekeeping and convenient nature of 9F quartz.


----------



## Pete26

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Often wear this on a Monday in the office










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid

Been thinking about selling this HiBeat beauty for a while now, but whenever I take it out of its winder (once every couple of weeks) and wear it, hold it and look at it, I instantly change my mind and celebrate that it is still with me.

Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Winter selection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324

View attachment 13726715


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## berni29

lastshotkid said:


> Been thinking about selling this HiBeat beauty for a while now, but whenever I take it out of its winder (once every couple of weeks) and wear it, hold it and look at it, I instantly change my mind and celebrate that it is still with me.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

I understand what you mean. I have watches I feel this way about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

The lovely SBGA373 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spunz83

Giving my G-Shock GW-M5610 a sunbathe. If it could sing I am sure it would go "I am on a high, I am on a high. There's nothing more to it."









Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## sprosinac

nice .. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer

I'll add mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Just now......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprosinac

wow .. great watch

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi, Smoggy Friday morning in HK, wearing this beauty today.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

Sometimes you stare at Grand Seiko and forget to read what time it is...


----------



## Cedyan

I feel you!


----------



## Tickythebull

GS GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

My awesome OPO. Nearly on d move


----------



## Lucien369




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

SBGX047










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker27




----------



## Roningrad

the squale zzurro.


----------



## berni29

This evening....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## slow_mo

No snow here... only the snowflake.


----------



## Watchseeker27

Ready for another long day at work.


----------



## berni29

Christmas Eve in Indonesia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Only one more sleep









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

I will switch to GS later, honestly i will.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right

Tickythebull said:


> I will switch to GS later, honestly i will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Sorry for the off topic but it is incredible how the Milgauss changes depending on the light. It is a watch that I really can love and hate at the same time


----------



## BigMoufPosy

Happy holidays!


----------



## Watch19

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ten13th

Merry Christmas and Peace on Earth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

First time on the wrist in awhile


----------



## Tickythebull

Boxing Day Seiko









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Merry Xmas! Here my GS with another Japanese masterpiece.


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## Tickythebull

SBGJ011









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Squatcho

Lazy morning


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## darwin95

Ivory today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Mesmerizing


----------



## Heljestrand

For the moment


----------



## HiggsBoson

This. Sorry it's not my GS today. ;-)


----------



## berni29

Hi, I have been on holiday this week and this has been my evening watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

My new acquisition (as of 1/2 hour ago)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

••• Sent using two turn tables and a microphone •••


----------



## Tickythebull

Decisions decisions









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Araziza said:


> My new acquisition (as of 1/2 hour ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice congrats on your acquisition.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Araziza said:


> My new acquisition (as of 1/2 hour ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

Very nice. This one is set to be a bit of a classic I think. Like many of the green dials before it.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Season’s greetings!


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Heljestrand

Subtle Saturday


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DSC03893.jpg
View attachment DSC03900.jpg
View attachment DSC03900.jpg


----------



## berni29

Hello, today the very excellent SBGA041










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instant

Tickythebull said:


> Decisions decisions ...


very nice titanium GMT!


----------



## instant

My decision for today was quite easy


----------



## Tickythebull

instant said:


> My decision for today was quite easy
> View attachment 13761607


Very nice chrono

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMoufPosy

Ready for the day/date change tonight


----------



## cuthbert

Driving...


----------



## Dankoh69

Happy New Year everyone!









Dankoh69


----------



## Pete26

Happy New year









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

01/01/19


----------



## berni29

I was wearing this most of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Roningrad

A new change for my planet ocean in 2019! This beauty had spent most of its days On a SEL bracelet but is now having a new lease on its life on a new NATO strap. Stunning!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I joined the GS family today! I have been staring at this dial ever since it arrived this afternoon. Great way to start my year!


----------



## instant

PF 2019


----------



## oliver37

Here you go - SBGA387


----------



## eric198324

My name is Chris and I have a problem...and I am here because my wife says I am an addict!


----------



## berni29

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I joined the GS family today! I have been staring at this dial ever since it arrived this afternoon. Great way to start my year!
> View attachment 13766539


Hi

Is this the SBGV225? I find these quartz so hard to tell apart sometimes. Esp seeing as the dial colour changes so readily in different lights.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone

Speedy thursday


----------



## zippotone

zippotone said:


> Speedy thursday


I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was the Grand Seiko subforum. My apologies...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

berni29 said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I joined the GS family today! I have been staring at this dial ever since it arrived this afternoon. Great way to start my year!
> View attachment 13766539
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Is this the SBGV225? I find these quartz so hard to tell apart sometimes. Esp seeing as the dial colour changes so readily in different lights.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah, you nailed it! You are right though. It can pass as a sbgv233 or 217 in the right light.


----------



## atlcal

My first day with my new-to-me SBGA101. Arrived yesterday in the mail, a pretty great way to start the new year.


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

I don't wear this one enough..... partially because it's a watch I don't want to get all scratched up and partly because it's a little underwhelming in the box - it takes wrist time to allow it to shine..... the hour markers and face can blend but in varied light all the elements pop and remind me why I chose the 001 in the first place










Seeing the two identical quarts models side by side I'm struck by how much smaller the black one looks on wrist, even on the bracelet.
Makes me think that if I ever chase down my grail dress watch a 205 highbeat may become a need.

••• sent by two turn tables and a microphone •••


----------



## matthew P

zippotone said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was the Grand Seiko subforum. My apologies...


I don't think you ever have to apologize for wearing a speedy pro...... timeless.

••• sent by two turn tables and a microphone •••


----------



## matthew P

eric198324 said:


> My name is Chris and I have a problem...and I am here because my wife says I am an addict!
> 
> She may be right but your bigger problem is going to be how to justify your next purchase.
> 
> Love that twosome.... struck by how much larger the silver dial appears at first glance.
> 
> ••• sent by two turn tables and a microphone •••


----------



## manofrolex

wrong thread


----------



## cuthbert

Blue Hi beat.


----------



## berni29

That blue dial is lovely.

I have a low beat green dial on today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Still this one 









Dankoh69


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

Switched from the green to this black I picked up this evening on the way home. A sort of accidental new to me purchase.

Need to put a link in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Arrived today


----------



## darwin95

High Beat blue today. (picture taken last month)
Cheers!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Yang

Rootbeer today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## mike_right

chriscentro said:


>


Amazing picture. Amazing watch!!


----------



## Heljestrand

Sunday Spring Drive


----------



## darwin95

Another Sunday SD here. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whattimeyougot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

chriscentro said:


>


Damm..... awesome shot, well captured.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## chriscentro

mike_right said:


> Amazing picture. Amazing watch!!





matthew P said:


> Damm..... awesome shot, well captured.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Thanks guys!


----------



## Safesurfer

For the first time in this year my only GS:


----------



## Safesurfer

double post- srry


----------



## heineken4u

Safesurfer said:


> For the first time in this year my only GS:
> 
> View attachment 13783889


That's going to be my first GS as well!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brny11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Heljestrand

SBGA101


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hungkai

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 13790969


What a beauty! Whats model ?

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 HTC_U-3u 發送


----------



## atlcal

SBGA101 for the third time this week.


----------



## Watch19

Hungkai said:


> What a beauty! Whats model ?
> 
> The lovely SBGV205


----------



## Heljestrand

Happy Sunday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Ben Yang

After 2 years of looking I got this today. Was looking for a credor but seeing this in the flesh I couldn't resist.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff

Ben Yang said:


> After 2 years of looking I got this today. Was looking for a credor but seeing this in the flesh I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lovely, gratz on the purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGA101


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Hungkai said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13790969
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty! Whats model ?
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 HTC_U-3u 發送
Click to expand...

Thanks! Sorry, just saw this. It is the sbgv205


----------



## Blue Camel

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dial is very nice!

Seems not easy to find one in good condition now though..

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal

SBGA101 today, first time this week. So far, about +0.2 sec/day according to the watchcheck app. The 72 hour reserve is really nice, too.


----------



## wkw

Blue Camel said:


> The dial is very nice!
> 
> Seems not easy to find one in good condition now though..
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I picked this up in 2017. It runs flawlessly and I really like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Knuk

Probably an odd comment, but I dig the power indicator. It is really sharp and adds something nice to an already nice piece.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Heljestrand

No reason to take it off


----------



## Blue Camel

On my wrist most of the days









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal

Some wrist time for the GS 9F SBGX005


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

New alligator, dark navy!


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## Heljestrand

Spring Drive


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ahonobaka

It took me almost a week to realize my date is off one day....!


----------



## biokeys87

I wish I could wear all three at the same time. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

biokeys87 said:


> I wish I could wear all three at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Two of my favourites. That red gmt...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Still loving this. My first quartz of any kind for over 15 yrs. Forgotten how nice it is to just pick the watch up and have it ready to go.

This one, of course, is more accurate than any watch or clock I have in the house.


----------



## slow_mo

biokeys87 said:


> I wish I could wear all three at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Timing is the same for all 3?!


----------



## biokeys87

slow_mo said:


> Timing is the same for all 3?!


I had just set the Hi Beat GMT earlier that day and the 9F quartz is a new piece that I have only had for over a week. It's still dead on. Snowflake was still dead on when I set it last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biokeys87

Araziza said:


> Wow. Two of my favourites. That red gmt...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Hi-Beat GMT is perhaps my favorite watch that I own. It's such a stunner! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Black dial black lab


----------



## Araziza

biokeys87 said:


> The Hi-Beat GMT is perhaps my favorite watch that I own. It's such a stunner!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody does dials like GS. Enjoy them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Heljestrand

These GS, they spoil you in their elegant simplicity


----------



## Dankoh69

zippotone said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was the Grand Seiko subforum. My apologies...


Always welcome!


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## ahonobaka

Forgive me for being a day late...I was always hesitant to wear my 031 thinking it'd be too large on my six inch wrist. Since getting this 029 as my daily "beater", I see that I was hesitant for no good reason. Should've been wearing GS the past two years, but now I can honestly say I'm ready mentally to let go of the MM300. For the first time, it feels...redundant...Totally get why some prefer the MM300, but in my opinion the GS trumps in ever aspect other than depth. Fit (larger but not as tall), finish (GS is easily next level comparatively), history (while not an "Marinemaster", it's just as historical as the first GS diver, + OG dial to boot), SD accuracy (my MM is +5/day), what more can you ask for? The 029 is definitely my "exit" watch, but I'm scared to see what Basel will bring...

As far as Basel, if it's a 40-42mm monocoque with 4:00 crown...Well then...who knows?


----------



## Alex_TA

jmanlay said:


>


Is it a cat or lynx?


----------



## manofrolex

Alex_TA said:


> Is it a cat or lynx?


he is huge, mix of cat and lynx a Cynx


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal

Power reserve almost empty, so decided to wear it today. SBGA101


----------



## Travelller




----------



## matthew P

ahonobaka said:


> View attachment 13821565
> 
> Forgive me for being a day late...I was always hesitant to wear my 031 thinking it'd be too large on my six inch wrist. Since getting this 029 as my daily "beater", I see that I was hesitant for no good reason.


I also wished mine was smaller but I can't bring myself to let it go. I wore it this weekend and was entranced with the dial and handset again..... it's an awesome daily and on rubber looks tool appropriate .
I still love the mm300 but , as you say , the spring diver is a lot more comfortable on wrist and the accuraccy isn't close. 
Time for me to send mine off to service and accept it as an occasional wear piece I guess.










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## riceknight




----------



## Mr.Jones82

It really blooms in the right light


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Araziza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

chriscentro said:


>


Looks so good on that strap...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight




----------



## Cal135

SBGA371, this is my favourite GS outside the 62GS line (have H037 & H039).


----------



## ahonobaka

^You may be the first I've seen on here to own it! Love it as well, in all it's quirky glory


----------



## Tickythebull

I am behind by one day.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## atlcal

SBGX005 today, a recent thread about champagne dials inspired me.


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Heljestrand

Saturday Spring Drive


----------



## atlcal

Ditto!


----------



## yngrshr

SBGR311 that just arrived the other day. Cannot stop staring at the dial and thinking how different it looks in every type of light. Amazing, amazing piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight




----------



## machlo




----------



## berni29

This very nice one this evening. Getting late here now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Mornin'!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## plibber

Snowflake in the sun


----------



## riceknight

berni29 said:


> This very nice one this evening. Getting late here now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a 9S65 in a 44GS case


----------



## riceknight




----------



## EpsteinBarr

office diver


----------



## atlcal

SBGX005 today


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## atlcal

Nearly ran out of power, so I had to wear it today.


----------



## paulhotte

I will love to have this...please send me a message


----------



## berni29

riceknight said:


> Is that a 9S65 in a 44GS case


Hi

It's an SBGR083. A great looking watch I think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I was hoping if I held it out in the snow long enough it would turn into a Snowflake, but no luck. Sbgv225 will have to do.


----------



## Bankcheck




----------



## Cal135

SBGH039 with Diablo from Bulang & Sons


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull

Lunch time









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal

2nd time this week, going out after work with some friends that haven't seen the SD yet, so of course I had to pit it on.


----------



## HarambeeStar

My first GS: SBGF021

Was looking for a versatile everyday watch and this one check pretty much all the boxes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

SBGR261









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

SBGR261









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

SBGX 297









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## which watch next

SBGH267


----------



## atlcal

Seiko Saturday, grab and go quartz today


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## matthew P

blowfish89 said:


>


Good
Looking twosome-
Looks Cold Where ever you are?

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DSC04339.jpg


----------



## blowfish89

matthew P said:


> Good
> Looking twosome-
> Looks Cold Where ever you are?
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


I'm in Canada right now, had a new arrival here








Plenty of snow in Toronto, Vancouver much warmer (pic below is Toronto).


----------



## Tickythebull

SBGR261









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## wesayhowdyhere

How is the feel on wrist and is it thin enough to fit comfortably under a cuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hungkai

My first GS SBGV223.









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 HTC_U-3u 發送


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Pete26

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

I have been wearing the SBGR261 for over a week, it has gained 6 seconds. The Rolex is gaining 3 seconds per day, quite consistently. When it gets wrist time that is.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Early Tuesday morning coffee mate


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## atlcal

SD day!


----------



## jah

Just in!


----------



## Tonhao

Grand Seiko + Camille Fournet


----------



## atlcal

So this arrived from Japan today, on the day I wear my SD. Not a GS exactly, but I had to pick it up when I saw it on a Yahoo Japan auction.


----------



## stockae92

SBGX091


----------



## Pete26

SBGX297









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Greenwich Mean Time









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

In a different light.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I am not sure what it was initially, but I had trouble enjoying my sbgt241 whenever I wore it...but now I think I have finally fallen in love. All it took was a proper sunny day to fully appreciate it. It just continually glimmers on a day like this. Can not wait until winter is over.


----------



## Tickythebull

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I am not sure what it was initially, but I had trouble enjoying my sbgt241 whenever I wore it...but now I think I have finally fallen in love. All it took was a proper sunny day to fully appreciate it. It just continually glimmers on a day like this. Can not wait until winter is over.
> View attachment 13865671


Beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## which watch next

Snowflake today


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Brilliant picture. Miss mine a lot. The only Grand Seiko without a GS logo. Seiko signed crown too.


----------



## 5661nicholas

Toshk said:


> Brilliant picture. Miss mine a lot. The only Grand Seiko without a GS logo. Seiko signed crown too.


Thanks a lot, just got it in today. I love everything about it so far, can't wait to check the time next Feb 6th to see how much it has deviated.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk

5661nicholas said:


> Thanks a lot, just got it in today. I love everything about it so far, can't wait to check the time next Feb 6th to see how much it has deviated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


About +2 seconds I would say


----------



## Fellows

(Not mine, unfortunately...enjoyed this beautiful piece at RedBar DC tonight)


----------



## Fellows

And then there were these.....


----------



## Tickythebull

GS having a rest today.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A 'new-to-me' GS SBGA387 all day today..thanx much Mr. Robatsu!!!..I think Willie Nelson would have something like this to say about it:

_Lovein' it like a dyin' ember
Only memories remain
Through the ages I'll remember
That blue dial shininin' in the rain

Some day when WIS's meet up yonder
We'll stroll watches on wrist again
In a land that knows no partin'
This blue dial will be shininin' in the rain_


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## chriscentro

Just received my GAW prize "A man & his watch" from Instagram (@dcvintagewatches) and also a PP book from a relative.


----------



## Tickythebull

Ivory dial









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## 5661nicholas

chriscentro said:


> Just received my GAW prize "A man & his watch" from Instagram (@dcvintagewatches) and also a PP book from a relative.


My word that is one beautiful GS!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

5661nicholas said:


> My word that is one beautiful GS!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## atlcal

I am still impressed at how quickly this thing winds up, less than 10 minutes on the elliptical and it went from nearly empty to full.


----------



## warsh

Still the best. 1st gen Seaforth gilt fixie










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Lovely jubbly








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Something about the stiff Seiko rubber just works for me..... still have a big soft spot for this "almost too big for me diver"

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Now in the sun.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## atlcal

SBGX005, so simple but I still find myself looking at my wrist to appreciate the details.


----------



## Tickythebull

GS GMT Titanium









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Am I allowed to post a lesser cousin here?


----------



## househalfman




----------



## wesayhowdyhere

So many great things in just one super cool GS!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## which watch next




----------



## nb617

New kangaroo custom strap for my sbga387









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## das997

SBGX115.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Perfect

Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

15th Feb









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

First outing for a while.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

Just got back from Govberg in Ardmore, PA with my brand new SBGE201.



















Could not be happier with this. I approached them via Chron24 and dealt with Alaina again (she sold me my SBGR311 as well). Just such great people and gave me a fantastic, fantastic price on the watch as well as a very fair price on the trade I made.

Can not recommend Govberg more. Great shop and I will be buying another GS from them some time next year. Made sure to tell Alaina that!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

.


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

!


----------



## Tonhao

cuthbert said:


> Am I allowed to post a lesser cousin here?
> 
> View attachment 13887967


"Superior Chronometer Officially Certified"
Could be in a Rolex forum!


----------



## atlcal

Almost forgot to post today


----------



## Heljestrand

Flashes and hides


----------



## CFK-OB

I don't think I'll ever get tired of the angles...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A SG SBGA387 for me today..


----------



## amg786

Can ye tell what it is yet?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongkun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## berni29

CFK-OB said:


> I don't think I'll ever get tired of the angles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Great watch and photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal

Spring Drive day


----------



## nb617

On oem alligator








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski

Soon the joined by another manual wind GS...


----------



## whineboy

The GMT function is getting some use while I'm in Seoul. And yes, I still take pictures with a potato  .


















All mechanical, all the time


----------



## yngrshr

SBGE201 getting a bit of wrist time out in the snow. Love this piece so far. Really curious what GS brings out next since I'd like to pick up a third next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Time to leave Seoul. The GMT performed well.

Edit - y'all deserve a better picture. I forget how luminous a GS can be when the light is right.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Tickythebull

GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal135

Yesterday's matching combo 😀


----------



## PANICiii

This


----------



## venom79

Sbgh267










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Great pic, @Whineboy, does that GMT have the snowflake dial???


----------



## amg786

Just bagged this beauty a few hours ago
SBGJ203G 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

not quite GS, but pretty close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Great pic, @Whineboy, does that GMT have the snowflake dial???


Hi PrimeTime0099, glad you like the photos of my SBGJ001. It has the Mount Iwate textured dial, which is similar to but not the same as the Snowflake. The Mt. Iwate dial has radial texturing - the Snowflake dial texturing is vertical and horizontal. I have a better photo of the dial:


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DSC04709.jpg


----------



## PANICiii

This one


----------



## atlcal

SBGX005 today, after a rainy week, a little sunburst to brighten my day.


----------



## PrimeTime0099

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Beautiful, what's the case diameter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

venom79 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


That's a beauty, pity it's not a Grand Seiko. Hands would be nice too


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## 5661nicholas

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Beautiful, what's the case diameter?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, 37mm

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Squire

Tickythebull said:


> 15th Feb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Gorgeous piece! Wow.


----------



## PANICiii

venom79 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Cool watch sir


----------



## GUTuna

5645-8000 from 1971


----------



## steve laughlin

6105, circa 1970, running +1 after a restoration by Spencer Klein.


----------



## Tonhao

Way home


----------



## Tonhao

Great dial for sure, but that's a helluva tweed!



whineboy said:


> Hi PrimeTime0099, glad you like the photos of my SBGJ001. It has the Mount Iwate textured dial, which is similar to but not the same as the Snowflake. The Mt. Iwate dial has radial texturing - the Snowflake dial texturing is vertical and horizontal. I have a better photo of the dial:
> 
> View attachment 13914285


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naytenic

Navi









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Tonhao said:


> Great dial for sure, but that's a helluva tweed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! One of my favorites, a J. Press Donegal tweed, makes me feel like an Ivy League history professor (which I am not).


----------



## PrimeTime0099

GUTuna said:


> 5645-8000 from 1971
> 
> View attachment 13917185


Absolutely love that dial!


----------



## PrimeTime0099

GUTuna said:


> 5645-8000 from 1971
> 
> View attachment 13917185


Absolutely love that dial!


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Very cool, thanks for the response!



whineboy said:


> Hi PrimeTime0099, glad you like the photos of my SBGJ001. It has the Mount Iwate textured dial, which is similar to but not the same as the Snowflake. The Mt. Iwate dial has radial texturing - the Snowflake dial texturing is vertical and horizontal. I have a better photo of the dial:
> 
> View attachment 13914285


----------



## gooter

Naytenic said:


> Navi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


This is incredible. Love the non-truncated numbers.


----------



## atlcal

Seiko Saturday SBGA101


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

PADI Saturday

- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## berni29

This beauty this evening the SBGR083










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Bi-color Lume.










- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

MM300 - A Grand Seiko diver?
Zaratsu case polished by Grand Seiko technicians. 8L35 movement with MEMS technology, which is an unregulated GS movement and hand assembled at Grand Seiko.

Is this a Grand Seiko in everything but name? All I know it's that I'm really enjoying it. It's very clearly not at the same level as my actual GS diver, but it's still a hell of a watch and that lume kicks the hell out of GS - best I've ever seen in fact.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

CFK-OB said:


> MM300 - A Grand Seiko diver?
> Zaratsu case polished by Grand Seiko technicians. 8L35 movement with MEMS technology, which is an unregulated GS movement and hand assembled at Grand Seiko.
> 
> Is this a Grand Seiko in everything but name? All I know it's that I'm really enjoying it. It's very clearly not at the same level as my actual GS diver, but it's still a hell of a watch and that lume kicks the hell out of GS - best I've ever seen in fact.


Nicer than any GS divers in my opinion.

I love mine.


----------



## nb617

Bracelet today








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## das997

MM300 a bit big for me... and I'd have to wind it. #SBGX115


----------



## das997

b-)


----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## ahonobaka

Personally am looking to sell my MM300, as much as I love it. Ultimately the GS diver somehow wears better on me, likely the lack of height and less chunky bezel, and finishing is incomparable. It's also way more accurate with the Spring Drive which seals the deal to me. MM300 is a beast, no doubting that, and I know I'll regret letting it go but it was an almost perfect watch that just wasn't quite perfect for me.


----------



## CFK-OB

das997 said:


> MM300 a bit big for me... and I'd have to wind it. #SBGX115
> 
> View attachment 13922839


I'm so annoyed with myself that I didn't buy this model while it was available. Stunning watch.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Hi-beat diver. I love my MM300, but it just doesn't compare with this. More than a year in and I'm still in awe of this watch.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

das997 said:


> MM300 a bit big for me... and I'd have to wind it. #SBGX115
> 
> View attachment 13922839


Love this! Gonna wear it tomorrow.


----------



## plibber

More mucking about with new macro gear.


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Halliburton TransOcean










- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## atlcal

Power was almost to empty, so it was time to wear it again, but it is hardly a chore to do so.


----------



## Cal135

SBGH037 today


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Tickythebull

Titanium GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby




----------



## matthew P

MM300 always wore too top heavy for me but I still love the handset and the chunky bezel.
I always described it as the perfect imperfect watch. 
Sadly mine kept pretty poor time, an incredibly consistent +7 seconds or so and the monocoque case made for expensive timing adjustments.

I hear they have improved QC and timing with the new models

Ultimately the 029 wears better for me though I will always have a soft spot for the two MM300's that I owned.










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## chuynh1109

New strap came today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

Brown strap. I don't understand why it is delivered with a black strap which don't match well the ivory dial imo.
View attachment 13936165


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## atlcal

Second time this week, watching the seconds hand makes me want to pick up another, or three!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## gshock626

Rearview of watch in previous pic


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Jale

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 13938757


Wow that dial is stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## venom79

Sbga211










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Moadib

gshock626 said:


>


Can I ask which model is that? It's an extremely classy look


----------



## gshock626

Moadib said:


> Can I ask which model is that? It's an extremely classy look


It's the discontinued SBGR061. The current model is SBGR261.


----------



## brent300

And I just listed it


----------



## Mr.Jones82

12 hour work day. Luckily I wore my GS HAQ to remind me just in case I forgot.


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Travel companion










- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## yessir69




----------



## berni29

yessir69 said:


>


SBGA375 yes? A lovely watch. A classic for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

berni29 said:


> SBGA375 yes? A lovely watch. A classic for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. It's the best blue dial I've seen. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Ready for action!










- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## devmartin

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## das997

Picked this up as a reward to myself eighteen years ago... Knew nothing about watches then. I put this on today and marvel how I lucked out!










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

It has to be the GS on the 7th









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Camel

Looking sharp under this kind of lighting








Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve laughlin

SBGN003


----------



## slow_mo

Something to watch while waiting for my boys. HAGWE!


----------



## whineboy

gshock626 said:


> It's the discontinued SBGR061. The current model is SBGR261.


One of the most handsome and timeless GS designs, to my eyes. Love it!

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## yessir69




----------



## wesayhowdyhere

GMT via Spring Drive. A wonderful combo!










- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Wooden_spoon

My GS in Geneva









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Shameless subway shot


----------



## Wooden_spoon

GS 267 as a sport watch?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Planning to put three time zones feature to use!










- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Who needs lume when you have diamond cut indices


----------



## instant

..


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Gmt









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal135

Pink Monday


----------



## Stanul

This. Sorry from a few days ago.


----------



## venom79

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

Cal135 said:


> Pink Monday


Was heavily thinking of picking up one of these. Such a fascinating piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

SBGR311 getting some wrist time, today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## which watch next

View attachment 13987023

View attachment 13987027


SBGH267 with strap and GS Buckle


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment GS 190319.jpg


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Blue Camel

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcfan

Rockin' the 387


----------



## berni29

Hi

Just put my SBGV225 on an Erika MN. I have quite a few GS's so it never gets worn. On the MN it is a little different so maybe will get some wrist time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just put my SBGV225 on an Erika MN. I have quite a few GS's so it never gets worn. On the MN it is a little different so maybe will get some wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, looks great! The blue looks great!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

SBGX091


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGA101


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## berni29

Hi

What a coincidence, I just posted a pic of my SBGJ021 in another thread.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher

Received two weeks ago and I'm in love!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle




----------



## BBCDoc

Yesterday's acquisition from Tokyo, SBGA391G










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linden_way

View attachment 14021437


----------



## KHHZA

Earlier at a GS Boutique










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

KHHZA said:


> Earlier at a GS Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried on the snowflake yesterday.... it is a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KHHZA

Jale said:


> I tried on the snowflake yesterday.... it is a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yesterday was the first time ever I put on a GS. I can finally understand what the hype is all about. Agree the Snowflake is a beauty! Wish that GMT was a little smaller.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Always my choice on a sunny day. You could down a dozen birds with the slightest movement of your wrist with all the light it throws.


----------



## SN13




----------



## SN13




----------



## gshock626




----------



## heavyweather




----------



## yngrshr

SBGE201 today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

No date


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Friday!!!


----------



## Safesurfer




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Heljestrand

Wearing a GS that I recently contemplated trading and then withdrew. SBGA101 "OG" dial with a smattering of lume.


----------



## Watch19




----------



## darklight111




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## 41Mets

New arrival AND new









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan

My only GS, and I am wearing it on a quick overnight business trip.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

SBGR311 on the wrist today. Heading into City for brunch and a show. Can't stop staring at this even though I've had it for almost 6 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccl127

abujordan said:


> My only GS, and I am wearing it on a quick overnight business trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Heljestrand

Boutique Spring Drive


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

LE for me!


----------



## instant

Pictured 01.01.2019 but on the wrist today..


----------



## allanzzz

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagwap

Watch19 said:


> View attachment 14037507


The bracelet looks different to the usual snowflake one, and "Spiring Drive" in red? What's going on with this one?


----------



## BrittB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

Still in the honeymoon period, but absolutely in love with this dial.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## SN13

Photos from yesterday....


----------



## tle

All these so call Spring Drive and expensive Metal are so boring


----------



## wzm4114

My favorite GS... and my only. Debating with myself on adding another, but don't think I can do better than the Peacock! I know it's not for everyone but the dial is my favorite of any watch I've ever owned.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Beautiful day!


----------



## slow_mo

It's so hot these days... hoping that it will snow!


----------



## RMA

Love the older double logo models, more so than the newer single logo ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13

RMA said:


> Love the older double logo models, more so than the newer single logo ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On SOME, yes. On others, no.

If it has NO writing underneath the hands, I like the older double-logo.... if it still has writing and the power reserve, then the balance is there still.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Heljestrand

Screwdown sports watch


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

gshock626 said:


>


Wow wow wow. So gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

SBGR311

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evgentz

What model is this divine watch? Does it have lume?



qtip.416 said:


>


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## yngrshr

Not a Grand Seiko today, but an old cousin.










A gorgeous King Seiko 5626-7040. This piece lost the brushing on tops of the luge but has maintained the brushing in-between them. While polished, there is still definition to the edges, unlike most of these you see.

I may try to have the lugs brushes at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Jale

gshock626 said:


>


Yessss!!! For some reason I like this one over the new SBGW231s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

evgentz said:


> What model is this divine watch? Does it have lume?


SBGA081 Boutique exclusive.


----------



## gshock626

Jale said:


> Yessss!!! For some reason I like this one over the new SBGW231s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SBGR061 is definitely more photogenic. The SBGW231 is much more difficult to photograph. I like them both but personally give a slight edge to the SBGW231 for its clean, vintage looks.


----------



## ivanos

The pinnacle of quartz watching making?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Beginner

ivanos said:


> The pinnacle of quartz watching making?
> 
> View attachment 14092869
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. Simple and elegant.


----------



## heavyweather

I'm afraid those gorgeous dauphin hands on the 9F have ruined other quartz watches for me. Hard to go back to stick/baton hands!


----------



## jdelcue

45GS


----------



## matthew P

I don't wear it enough..... but when ever I do I'm impressed by it.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## ivanos

heavyweather said:


> I'm afraid those gorgeous dauphin hands on the 9F have ruined other quartz watches for me. Hard to go back to stick/baton hands!


When you have the 9F you don't need any other quartz watches









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrittB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Have a good Friday everyone!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Blue Camel

gshock626 said:


>


Great shot showing the interaction with the light and a very nice strap!

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Blue Camel said:


> Great shot showing the interaction with the light and a very nice strap!
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## djveroff

Feeling fully satisfied with this new acquisition. All around perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyweather

Pardon the dorky photo, but as I was trying to compose a normal wristie, I kept running into problems getting myself in the shot due to the intense mirrored Zaratsu finish. So I decided to go with it. This is my "dang this watch feels good" face.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Carroll

Can't imagine this would surprise anyone ...


----------



## berni29

djveroff said:


> Feeling fully satisfied with this new acquisition. All around perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HI

The SBGE001 was my first GS and I still love it.

A truly great watch and some interesting LE colour variations available these days.

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## whineboy

gshock626 said:


>


Is that an SBGR061? Wonderful!

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## gshock626

whineboy said:


> Is that an SBGR061? Wonderful!
> 
> All mechanical, all the time


Yes it is!


----------



## Kwps

SBGR307


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## stockae92

This guy


----------



## MZhammer

Put a new taupe strap on this and really liking the new vibe


----------



## nb617

stockae92 said:


> This guy


Gorgeous, I sold mine to fund a single watch collection with exception to a sistem51 and f91w. I was always concerned the case was a scratch magnet

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

MZhammer said:


> Put a new taupe strap on this and really liking the new vibe


That strap looks amazing with the white dial. I'll have to try one now.


----------



## stockae92

nb617 said:


> Gorgeous, I sold mine to fund a single watch collection with exception to a sistem51 and f91w. I was always concerned the case was a scratch magnet
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My experience has been ok. Its as much of a scratch magnet as other stainless steel watch.

But I am also the guy that thinks "Its gonna get scratches if I am going to wear it, and I won't be keeping it if I don't wear it."


----------



## ybw89

SBGA375


----------



## darklight111




----------



## berni29

My SBGA375 this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Kwps said:


> SBGR307


Hi

The SBGR307 is quite an imposing looking watch. Goes great with jeans and a t-shirt as well as office wear.

I love mine.

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_This "Seiko" brought to you by the Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio... ;-)_


----------



## stockae92

today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That Mt. Iwate dial is just drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Andy616

Photo from a few days ago, but this today:


----------



## wkw

whineboy said:


> That Mt. Iwate dial is just drop-dead gorgeous.


Thanks. This is my all time favorite.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelessFan

"Striking" doesn't even remotely describe this masterpiece. Trust me when I say, Pictures don't do this watch justice. Or maybe I'm just a bad photographer...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Beautiful day! Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski

253


----------



## gshock626




----------



## slow_mo

Butt shot!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HansVanL




----------



## Fellows

Nice shirt, too!


----------



## Cedyan

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have such good taste!


----------



## dubaranowski

PAM 112

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_This "Seiko" brought to you by the Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio... ;-)_


----------



## Watch19

Travelller said:


> _This "Seiko" brought to you by the Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio... ;-)_


Still the best (and only) "near" GS diver for a 6" wrist!


----------



## AllanR

Deleted. Wrong forum.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Carroll

gshock626 said:


>


Just stunning! One never tires of the simple.


----------



## yngrshr

SBGE201 in front of an azalea bush and on a Perlon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nb617

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch...boo City

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

nb617 said:


> Nice watch...boo City
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Agreed - hate the way they've risen from the ashes. #COYS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ranger




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## gshock626




----------



## yngrshr

The SBGR311 getting some wrist time on an overly hectic day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Independent George




----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

SBGE201 on a new Crown & Buckle "Chevron" strap. Got this strap in the Army green as well as a dark gray. Liking both so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## The Ranger

Witnessed a Spring Drive/ Snowflake assembly by a master watchmaker from Japan in a Grand Seiko event earlier today... Now enjoying an ice cold Mikkeller IPA and the new issue of WatchTime.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

Love it! What is this strap?


----------



## Tonhao

Ready for business


----------



## heavyweather

9587-8000 Grand Seiko from 1989 today, some folks have begun calling this the 95GS - it also marks the reintroduction of the brand. The integrated bracelet is one of the nicest I've ever felt. Super smooth, and every single link is finished by hand such that it plays with the light in very difficult to photograph ways. If you wanted a super well finished GS on a budget, you'd be hard pressed to find better than this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Tonhao said:


> Ready for business


Hi the SBGA373 is a lovely watch.

I have this on at the moment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

berni29 said:


> Hi the SBGA373 is a lovely watch.
> 
> I have this on at the moment.


If the peacock proved anything it was that GS found its new favorite colorway. I actually walked into the AD aiming for a Mt Iwate GMT(SBGJ201) but it proved to be too thick. I saw that you had SBGA373 and 375, both are such well thought-out and balanced models that I can't blame you for getting both!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## slow_mo

Today's and Saturday's...


----------



## warsh

slow_mo said:


> Today's and Saturday's...


Two great pieces! Nice work on the photo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyweather

slow_mo said:


> Today's and Saturday's...


Great idea with this photo, I'm going to give it a shot with my GSes, but try to take it at the same time so the hands align! Thanks for the inspiration. Both are amazing btw, my Snowflake is in Japan for service for a while . You're making a compelling case for the diver... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo

Newcommer


----------



## alex7786

The "blue snowflake" I got recently:


----------



## stuartb12

Deleted - wrong forum. My apologies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

warsh said:


> Two great pieces! Nice work on the photo
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. I love those two.



heavyweather said:


> Great idea with this photo, I'm going to give it a shot with my GSes, but try to take it at the same time so the hands align! Thanks for the inspiration. Both are amazing btw, my Snowflake is in Japan for service for a while . You're making a compelling case for the diver...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took the photos as it is and never bothered with the timing. Just thought that it will be interesting to join the 2 halves together. I'll be trying to get a 9F collage and a mechanical/SD collage.

Cheers and have a great week ahead!


----------



## Watch19

slow_mo said:


> Today's and Saturday's...


The 200m No Date 'Flake


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

SBGR311

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCDoc

Got the desk diver on...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycmd




----------



## matthew P

I’ve grown to really like them look of this one..... still can’t accept the size but do love them look. 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Toshk

nycmd said:


> View attachment 14190789


Mine is in transit.


----------



## nycmd

matthew P said:


> I've grown to really like them look of this one..... still can't accept the size but do love them look.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


No doubt it's a larger watch with significant presence, but it doesn't feel that much larger then my Samurai. The angled lugs and case shape (which make it like a cousin to the Samurai) help it fit well on the wrist. It's under my shirt cuff as I'm typing this out now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## gshock626




----------



## slow_mo

Wore these for the week.


----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Toshk




----------



## yngrshr

Trying out my SBGR311 on a new Two-Stitch strap. I think it compliments the dial wonderfully. Thoughts!?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

SBGR311 accompanying me on my trip today. Loving the look on this strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## gshock626




----------



## nycmd

Congratulations! Hope you're enjoying it!



Toshk said:


>


----------



## Toshk

Thanks! Very pleased with it. Your feedback helped a lot


----------



## stockae92




----------



## njkobb

Beautiful. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Toshk




----------



## yngrshr

SBGE201 where it belongs. Sort of. Just a quick regional flight.

Terminal B at Newark sucks. But I survived thanks to those Egg Bites at Starbucks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Another GMT. 12 hours apart from the previous post. In a Starbucks having a cake before my 14 hours flight...


----------



## warsh

slow_mo said:


> Another GMT. 12 hours apart from the previous post. In a Starbucks having a cake before my 14 hours flight...


I don't like your diet, but your watch game is spot on!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## which watch next




----------



## stockae92




----------



## nycmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspidistra

Benrus, a prop in a theatrical show!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

Wore my only GS today.


----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## slow_mo

Lunch @ The Secret Garden, The Witchery.


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake31

Great shot!


----------



## drhr

blue


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## matthew P

I've been giving thought to down sizing the collection but the 24 hour wrist check has proven how well spring drives run and how much I still like this watch. 
Sure it's larger than I wished it was but on rubber in summer it's hard to beat without sleeves.










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## thejames1

First post within the GS forum. SBGN003 was on the wrist for a week straight after its arrival.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

TheJames...... Gmt looks fantastic on the tan leather. 

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs

Newest addition. Lives up to the hype.


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Same watch for 10 days.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Might just need another soon...


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ms55

What is that tan leather strap if I may ask? Looks great!


----------



## evvignes

SBGA083


----------



## Toshk




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tonhao

Came out sharp on my way home


----------



## gyrotourbillon007




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## kennkez




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## pkincy




----------



## badmatt

Yesterdays Pic, But the watch is still on my wrist.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Spencer70

SBGX337


----------



## Spencer70

View attachment 14263411

SBGX337


----------



## reluctantsnowman

GMT









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## blowlamp

SBGV245.

View attachment 14269363


----------



## DrGonzo

Traveling = hi beat gmt









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Saying at home, quartz GMT 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marendra




----------



## Spencer70

SBGX337 with a blue and white shirt


----------



## lastshotkid

Marendra said:


> View attachment 14278225


Man I love that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose

Sbgn003 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70

Sbgx337 under the cuff


----------



## gshock626




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## berni29

Hi

I had this stunner on earlier. Yes I didn't bother setting the date. I'm a bit lazy that way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc1080

My new SBGA285.


----------



## LodeRunner

SBGH223










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whineboy

Mark.W said:


> SBGH223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Very special, a real standout watch.

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Starting the day off right. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## koolpep

So excited - just picked it up.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## txkill

Got this on the silicone strap, and on my way to St. Louis for some board meetings. Always a fun one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

It occurred to me today that Spring Drives cannot be faked. It would be amusing to watch someone try. That says a lot about the watch...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Even on a gray day it still sparkles


----------



## Tickythebull

Beautiful Ivory dial GS.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Happy Friday!


----------



## Toshk




----------



## gshock626

New arrival! I placed the pre-order through SeiyaJapan two weeks after it was announced at Baselworld. It's been a long wait but it has finally arrived, and IT IS GLORIOUS! Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Jale

gshock626 said:


> New arrival! I placed the pre-order through SeiyaJapan two weeks after it was announced at Baselworld. It's been a long wait but it has finally arrived, and IT IS GLORIOUS! Pictures don't do it justice.


I want this so bad.... but def over my budget.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Jale said:


> I want this so bad.... but def over my budget.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold my Sub ND 114060 to fund this. No regrets whatsoever.


----------



## Jale

gshock626 said:


> I sold my Sub ND 114060 to fund this. No regrets whatsoever.


I would've done the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

gshock626 said:


> New arrival! I placed the pre-order through SeiyaJapan two weeks after it was announced at Baselworld. It's been a long wait but it has finally arrived, and IT IS GLORIOUS! Pictures don't do it justice.


Holycow, that's a really really beautiful watch!

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Mathy said:


> Holycow, that's a really really beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spectacular. The SBGW035 outclasses so many others.

Mine says 'hi'.










whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Jale

whineboy said:


> Spectacular. The SBGW035 outclasses so many others.
> 
> Mine says 'hi'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whineboy
> 
> All mechanical, all the time


My next watch is this or the white OP39 from Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

SBGN007 again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jostack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! Appreciate it.


Wear it in good health!

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy-007

slow_mo said:


>


Great wrist shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy-007

thejames1 said:


> First post within the GS forum. SBGN003 was on the wrist for a week straight after its arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Great pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy-007

matthew P said:


> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## changooroo

Sbga211


----------



## stockae92

Jenga!


----------



## valuewatchguy

9F GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant

Can a Credor play here too?


----------



## dr.sphinx

Yum. I've had the 007 for several years and it still grows on me. Well no wonder-it is a watch for grown-ups.









Odesláno z mého SM-G965F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Fumy

My newly acquired SBGE201


----------



## berni29

Fumy said:


> My newly acquired SBGE201
> View attachment 14317433


The 201 is a great watch. Nothing quite else like it. I haven't worn my 001 for ages. Will have to give it a spin again soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nets

Nikka and Seiko are always a very good combination


----------



## Toshk

+8 set


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Been messing around tonight trying to get some side shots to show off how beautifully proportioned the sbgv's are and how nicely they sit on the wrist.


----------



## nycmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Some SoCal sun to illuminate the sunray dial.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Jale

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Been messing around tonight trying to get some side shots to show off how beautifully proportioned the sbgv's are and how nicely they sit on the wrist.
> View attachment 14317923
> 
> 
> View attachment 14317955
> 
> 
> View attachment 14317957


Is this quartz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

gshock626 said:


> Some SoCal sun to illuminate the sunray dial.


So jealous...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

Tried this on at the AD... loved the fit and proportions. Also more on my budget...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Jale said:


> Is this quartz?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed it is!


----------



## WatchesandBracelets

SBGM003


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Toshk




----------



## Laso1

Her choice for the day. STGF047 Ice Blue


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

9F


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Tickythebull

GS GMT Titanium









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

SBGA085 the 39mm Spring Drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

SBGA275 the other 39mm spring drive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## kamonjj

liwang22 said:


> SBGA085 the 39mm Spring Drive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Li, you're back in the Seiko end of the pool? Nice to see ya around.


----------



## berni29

Hi,

Two different GS today,










And










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

berni29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Two different GS today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wore the GMT for a swim and the Diver for tea?


----------



## gshock626




----------



## berni29

slow_mo said:


> You wore the GMT for a swim and the Diver for tea?


Hi

Yes was a bit back to front. I thought the bracelet would fare better in the pool and hot Jacuzzi than the MN fabric strap lol.

The funniest thing was that straight from the Jacuzzi with my wet shorts on I went to buy a secondhand Sinn UX and then went back to the Jacuzzi and tried it out!

Here is a pic. Rated at 5,000m this is at 3cm depth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokusai.chan

On the way home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi good morning,

Just finishing breakfast.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safesurfer

Lume


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marendra

Summer


----------



## Marendra

Summer 
View attachment 14362237


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Cedyan

😎


----------



## horrij1




----------



## Cedyan

Same place, the next day.


----------



## cnj8w

Cedyan said:


> Same place, the next day.


gorgeous! what model is that?


----------



## Moss28

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Cedyan

It's a SBGR287. Auto, 37mm with japanese paper like textured dial.


----------



## Linden_way

SBGY003

IMG_0377 by banjo888, on Flickr


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259 on an expected HOT Saturday in Florida


----------



## Raff

Been on my wrist all week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey Wai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey Wai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70

SBGX337 quick shots. I know I should have wiped it with a static cloth first...


----------



## Spencer70

One more


----------



## Jay46

Old reliable.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay46

Sorry, please delete mods

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Bounced between these two today. I was quite skeptical of the high praise of the Oceanus, but for a watch that is less than $500 it is incredible. I've never handled a sub $500 watch with this kind of finish.








But of course, you cannot beat GS.








Have a good Sunday everybody!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Iportteu

Spb077 today


----------



## GFSEA86

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Crocodile deployant minimalist simplicity


----------



## valuewatchguy

gshock626 said:


>


What strap is that! Gorgeous watch and combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

valuewatchguy said:


> What strap is that! Gorgeous watch and combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a RIOS1931 Louisiana. Color is Mocha.


----------



## valuewatchguy

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's a RIOS1931 Louisiana. Color is Mocha.


Is that on a gs deployant?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

valuewatchguy said:


> Is that on a gs deployant?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. I took the buckle out from the GS deployant to use on the strap.


----------



## liwang22

Love the 39mm spring drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## gshock626




----------



## changooroo

Sbga211


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Heljestrand

Insomnia


----------



## mnwatches123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Raff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Off bracelet and back on Crocodile.


----------



## horrij1

Black and white


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Spencer70

SBGX337 today


----------



## berni29

Hello

SBGR307 at this very moment, but something else later when I go out to do some sports related activities.

A great and imposing watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

The usual, my daily wear watch. I need to pick up some leather and runner straps to take advantage of those wonderful drilled case lugs.


----------



## Fastandold

Orient needs no introduction and has few rivals. Salty but who cares.


----------



## Spencer70

SBGX337 on Nato


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Spencer70

Grey Nato Day


----------



## gamechannel




----------



## Heljestrand

9F minimalism


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Semper Jeep

I finally joined the GS club!


----------



## mnwatches123

Pictures don't do this thing justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

Marking it's territory


----------



## gshock626




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## S.L

SBGX115


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Cedyan

GS in the rain.


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## Travelller




----------



## Orisginal

Just joined the GS club, glad to have a reason to start posting here! My SBGE249, dubbed the Silver Blizzard by T1meout (giving due credit!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Early Wednesday morning coffee.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









SBGX259 on classic OEM GS Crocodile & deployant.


----------



## NicoD

Love this one. Even if it does not get enough time on the wrist.


----------



## evvignes

Stupid double post. 
This site is challenging sometimes.


----------



## evvignes

Starting the month off with some strong Louisiana coffee. 
Y'all have a great month.

sbga083 38.5mm on 7.5" wrist.

View attachment 14436873


----------



## Heljestrand

GS 9F


----------



## whineboy

Heljestrand said:


> GS 9F
> View attachment 14436947


That, sir, is watch perfection. 

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## Fumy

My new SBGJ211 Titanium Hi-Beat GMT
Pure white under shade of daylight. Very Happy.


----------



## Watch19

Fumy said:


> My new SBGJ211 Titanium Hi-Beat GMT
> Pure white under shade of daylight. Very Happy.


This one doesn't get as much attention as it's stainless steel Mount Iwate dialed siblings but has a quiet refined feel to it's dial, kind of like the pleated front of a white shirt made to be worn with a tuxedo.
Our local AD held a GS event featuring a Master Watchmaker from the Shizuku-Ishi Watch Studio. This guy assembles the Credor Fugaku Tourbillon. That day, he was wearing an SBGJ211.


----------



## Heljestrand

Vintage Nicole Miller


----------



## stockae92

SBGA387


----------



## Shogun007

My first GS! 
SBGA375
A pure class jewelry.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

I wish the Ti version had the Iwate dial, 'cause the SS version is pretty heavy.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## gshock626




----------



## whineboy

gshock626 said:


>


Pure class! Love the SBGR061.

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamechannel




----------



## Wooden_spoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Sunday September Steel Stunner


----------



## phsiao08

Grail 








Paul


----------



## sticky

Joined the Snowflake club the other day. And a very nice watch it is.


----------



## Shogun007

Sbga375









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

All Hail the King (and a perfect fall watch).


----------



## Cru Jones

🙂


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## berni29

Hi

I don't have a GS on at the moment, but my "beater GS wannabe" my SDGM003. Which is a very nice watch. Especially since I regulated it and it now actually keeps good time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Orisginal

My only GS, love this guy. The SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongdaeng

SBGA211 keeping me on time today...


----------



## S.L

SBGH257


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Dansak

View attachment 14463331


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Wooden_spoon

GS in the home of Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

USA Edition


----------



## Des2471

Blue Snowflake Spring Drive SBGA407


----------



## jvi1

Japanese watch USA edition in German car in Danish sunshineVery best day to everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

GS's really shine around neons


----------



## Heljestrand

Brooks Brothers


----------



## gshock626




----------



## cdmav

Fresh bouquet, fresh watch

I had a jeweler remove the high polish finish from the center links on the bracelet. I like the effect. How do others feel about this? Blasphemy or just right?


----------



## cdmav

A better view. Enjoy the day, all!


----------



## azmirza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

55th Anniversary edition today
Cheers


----------



## azmirza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

cdmav said:


> A better view. Enjoy the day, all!
> 
> View attachment 14468951


Hi, certainly not blasphemy! I'm
Pleased he didn't touch the watch itself. It looks like he brushed the whole bracelet or an I seeing artefacts from the digital image?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

cdmav said:


> A better view. Enjoy the day, all!
> 
> View attachment 14468951


In this angle, why does that bracelet seem to be the wrong fit for the watch? It doesn't align with the lugs that well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

azmirza said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi this reminds me of a photo I took a while back......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza

berni29 said:


> Hi this reminds me of a photo I took a while back......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

A Seiko without the grand. 









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## berni29

azmirza said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because of the "Slam Man" in the background! Not the watch as such.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Raff

berni29 said:


> Because of the "Slam Man" in the background! Not the watch as such.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought that would be quite obvious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

SBGA375, first time in a while......

Was in a meeting with a woman. She kept looking at it from across the desk. Or so it seemed. The 44GS case is very shiny!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cru Jones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8

SBGM021..


----------



## Heljestrand

No wonder this simple classic gets the majority of wrist time for me on a daily basis lately. Purchased over one year ago and it has great versatility of both factory bracelet and OEM deployant strap. I'm awaiting a call in the near future about adding another Grand Seiko but after days like today I often think to myself, WHY?


----------



## azmirza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## cuthbert

Reading at the airport.


----------



## jvi1

387 / GS44 case today fall sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortround

azmirza said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you posting everything but Grand Seikos?


----------



## karesz501

Not a Grand, but still.....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## beginnerswater




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Heljestrand

Simple minds


----------



## machlo




----------



## stockae92




----------



## DutchMongolian

SBGV247 for GS Wednesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70

Sbgx337


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Cedyan

Dial variation!


----------



## koolpep

Spring Drive


----------



## gshock626




----------



## blfan

New addition to the collection, SBGA407









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

blfan said:


> New addition to the collection, SBGA407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Hi

That looks very nice indeed!

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

My little GS collection back on their stock strap.


----------



## koolpep

SBGN009


----------



## mtb2104

I am really enjoying this on NATO!










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwpower

SBGA003 - picked up this week.


----------



## Fumy

SBGJ211


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

What a beauty!


----------



## xherion

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wow, classic simplicity.

Is that SBGW231?


----------



## 5661nicholas

xherion said:


> Wow, classic simplicity.
> 
> Is that SBGW231?


Thank you, and yes it is the SBGW231

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wristboyNZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northernhorology

SBGM 235


----------



## badmatt

SBGE201 on Gator.


----------



## txkill

On my way back to Dallas from some business in Minneapolis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matkinson1864

Just got it today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Perfect


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## S.L




----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## berni29

Hi

Have not worn this in a while. Just grabbed set and went. Did not bother to change date. Nice to have it on again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## DutchMongolian

gshock626 said:


>


Nice shots! But how do you get 6000 likes on IG? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

DutchMongolian said:


> Nice shots! But how do you get 6000 likes on IG? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Not sure about IG. Haha. Maybe it's the hashtags?


----------



## gshock626

Duplicate


----------



## autofiend




----------



## DucatiWiz

My first GS - SBGE245 - No 389 (600)


----------



## seoulwatchguy




----------



## Orisginal

Timeless silver blizzard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

Timeless black&gold


----------



## BT1985

SBGE249 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

I love this one


----------



## 99watches

Just came back from Toppers Burlingame with my new 9F GMT and got to strap on some of these as well. My camera sucks so sorry for bad pictures. The new spring drive winter from the 4 season collection is a jaw dropper and the SBGV245 is impressive on wrist imo












































And what I ultimately left the store with:


----------



## dainese

My favourite.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

dainese said:


> My favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I think I recognize these shots! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DucatiWiz

Really like the bezel lume on the GMT, so much nicer than some other more swiss GMTs


----------



## DucatiWiz

Sorry duplicate post due to lag.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## karesz501

Going for a swim (not in the GS)


----------



## [email protected]

Today's choice.


----------



## RMA

Happy Monday everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhwarthog

[email protected] said:


> Today's choice.
> View attachment 14548073


Dang the more I see this model the more I want one!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches

This watch has kicked my 5 digit subs out of rotation (at least for now). Works well on barton rubber:


----------



## [email protected]

Love mine - it's been hard to wear anything else since I got it.


----------



## [email protected]

You won't regret it. Wears perfectly.


----------



## Fumy

Newly arrived SBGR319 Limited edition
"Kitakaze" "Winter Wind"


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Fumy said:


> Newly arrived SBGR319 Limited edition
> "Kitakaze" "Winter Wind"
> View attachment 14549303


Wow, looks so much better than in the stock photos.

This is from yesterday, but I'm still going to count it.










Supermarkets always seem to have ideal GS lighting.


----------



## [email protected]

Not a GS, but a great rainy day choice.


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## gshock626




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## nycmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murdoc429

--


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Takvorian




----------



## [email protected]

Back Again.


----------



## cuthbert

Sorry for the hair.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## horrij1




----------



## dr.sphinx

Sorry about the gunky caseback but there's no point in posting the mighty 019 without it.


----------



## Bigjamesdean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## Mickgriddle

SBGR061 on Horween cordovan #4 strap by Leffot.


----------



## cuthbert

Serious improvement for the watch IMO.


----------



## brandonskinner

Only for a few seconds. VERY high on want list.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Back on Croc deployant


----------



## blfan

SBGA407 on a Barton Elite Silicone Strap









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo




----------



## which watch next

SBGH267
Was on Strap for a while but now back on the bracelet


----------



## Toshk

machlo said:


>


Great shots. Miss mine


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Takvorian




----------



## kennethwashere

New strap for November.


----------



## Jale

kennethwashere said:


> New strap for November.
> 
> View attachment 14593527


That is a beautiful combo.
Did they make any bracelets for this watch as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Pocket shot


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## kennethwashere

Jale said:


> That is a beautiful combo.
> Did they make any bracelets for this watch as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! And yes, they do! It originally came on a bracelet, but I love this piece even more when it's on a strap!


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGR311


----------



## [email protected]

Feels like Fall.


----------



## Lowell216




----------



## [email protected]

Today's choice.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## brandonskinner

On my radar big time









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gychang03

1971 Grand Seiko


----------



## fenomeno

Grand Seiko 44GS


----------



## fenomeno

[email protected] said:


> Feels like Fall.
> View attachment 14600449


I love this watch. It is the only quartz watch that I really want to get. Sometimes it's just nice to have a watch that you can grab and go, without having to wind or set the time/date, and looking this good


----------



## Heljestrand

GS with Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## [email protected]

Different Day, Same Watch.


----------



## DVR

SBGA375 today , that blue dial is spectacular and restraint at the same time. It is a true GS dial. Always a joy to look at, no matter what time of day. Always a different look depending on available light.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## dg8dg7

My amazing Tudor!









Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Black and white to fit the weather.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Travelller

From a few days back, my 62GS-based SBGA125 "Blizzard"


----------



## mattmartin

That looks killer. Beautiful watch.



WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## geekycabdriver

my trusted SBGM021!


----------



## yk101

I'll play!


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## [email protected]

First snow day of the year.


----------



## geekycabdriver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## geekycabdriver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

SBGA375 with the magic blue dial.


----------



## DVR




----------



## Heljestrand

November 1898 "People's Home Journal" advertisement.... seems watch speculators were around 121 years ago!


----------



## DVR

Until 4pm this one :


----------



## Sassi

My new piece.


----------



## Heljestrand

Long day at work


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## geekycabdriver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gychang03

DutchMongolian said:


> SBGV247 for GS Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice watch!


----------



## Sassi




----------



## Sassi




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## geekycabdriver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericatca

Red anyone?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

I have been wearing all of these today. :-d


----------



## geekycabdriver

Sassi said:


> I have been wearing all of these today. :-d
> 
> View attachment 14631367


One on each wrist? How about the third watch? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geekycabdriver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

geekycabdriver said:


> One on each wrist? How about the third watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha! ;-)


----------



## Sassi




----------



## Heljestrand

Day 18 with my newest (Honeymoon period, no doubt)


----------



## koolpep

Sassi said:


> I have been wearing all of these today. :-d
> 
> View attachment 14631367


That was a GOOD day.


----------



## jringo8769

Heljestrand said:


> Day 18 with my newest (Honeymoon period, no doubt)
> View attachment 14636863


That is a beauty 
Please tell us more about it 
Thank u for sharing it 
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

Sassi said:


> I have been wearing all of these today. :-d
> 
> View attachment 14631367


If you don't mind sharing, how do you compare the datejust and GS?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

jringo8769 said:


> That is a beauty
> Please tell us more about it
> Thank u for sharing it
> God Bless,John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Immediate impression is that it wears much smaller than the 42mm might imply due to shorter lug to lug. I like the case height and jewel-like finish of the piece. Arrived around 5pm of Friday November 1st and has been my daily wear piece since, mostly due to the Honeymoon effect. Here are notes I penned on WatchProSite within the first few days of ownership.
I have since decided to wear it exclusively on the bracelet for the time being.

As close as one might get to a BIG date on a Grand Seiko. The SBGR311 LE might be considered a marmite wristwatch due to size (42mm) and dial color. I'd suggest the case of the 311 is the big surprise for me and although substantial (thick/tall), it turns this into a true steel sports watch that has prominent wrist presence and likely could be dressed up or down. The lug to lug measurement makes this one quite wearable on my 7.25" wrist. Dare I try a unique strap on it in the future?

Sought out, purchased, and delivered November 1st. I will say the sapphire caseback is unremarkable and slightly ruined with extraneous signage and logo. 35 jewels adjusted to 6 positions and temperatures. The mosaic dial design is brilliant but I will say that I also enjoy it in the light where the dial projects a more tropic honest appearance. The 21mm mainly brushed stainless bracelet is adequate but lacks the micro adjust that at the 4K price point would certainly make sense. Having owned 4 previous Grand Seiko references I would state that their OEM bracelets are their weakest part of their overall build.

Possibly the only other current model GS I would seek out to replace this one would be a "Peacock". With that novelty's skyrocketing price point (currently), that doesn't seem realistic.


----------



## DVR

Today the mighty Diver :


----------



## [email protected]

Sportswear and sports watch.


----------



## Sassi

Jale said:


> If you don't mind sharing, how do you compare the datejust and GS?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the wrist they feel quite similar. SBGA283 is a bit bigger but both are very comfortable. Finishing on both is beautiful but GS is better. Also both have very accurate movements. They compliment each other perfectly in my collection.

I hope this helps you a bit.


----------



## Sassi

I have had this beauty on the wrist now for a week. Amazing accuracy of +0.08 sec/day. :-d


----------



## DVR

https://i.imgur.com/Kv3FiiO.jpg


----------



## Dev65

.


----------



## stockae92

The anti-mag GS


----------



## Orisginal

Sporting the SBGE249 on a new strap from Mugatoo straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Just got this bracelet, and while I really prefer it on leather, this will be perfect for summer.

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

5661nicholas said:


> Just got this bracelet, and while I really prefer it on leather, this will be perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Did you pay for the bracelet separately at an AD?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Jale said:


> Did you pay for the bracelet separately at an AD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

5661nicholas said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Looks awesome! Great combo, more pics if possible 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joelscott7




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Laso1




----------



## whineboy

Laso1 said:


> View attachment 14656589


Stunning. Quintessential Japanese watchmaking. I didn't know you enjoyed Credors.

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## gshock626




----------



## dr.sphinx

Sorry this is a bit OT. I am not wearing all of those right now (they've all been on the wrist today).

The mechanical is now gone (found a new home about 2 hours ago), but I had a chance to enjoy the SD/Mech/Q combo with transparent casebacks.

The chronos are included as an honorable mention, they're just so frigging cool.

So a big thanks for humoring my nostalgia with a crappy collage.


----------



## Sassi




----------



## gychang03




----------



## gshock626

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## darklight111




----------



## C.V.

SBGJ203


----------



## Heljestrand

30th straight day on the wrist.


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## BT1985

SBGE249 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

Today's choice. 2008 Credor GCAR043 Quartz 8F81


----------



## DVR

I am enjoying my Lion today

https://i.imgur.com/MFFMYIw.jpg


----------



## nycmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

Love this watch !
https://i.imgur.com/2PxXouS.jpg


----------



## powerband

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight




----------



## BrittB

SBGW255, "Jade Mountain" limited edition from Hong Kong, I'll get better pictures when I find some better lighting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fencing

BrittB said:


> SBGW255, "Jade Mountain" limited edition from Hong Kong, I'll get better pictures when I find some better lighting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. I love this color 

Gửi từ HUAWEI RIO-L01 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## DVR

Picture from this morning, the watch for today :

https://i.imgur.com/6VHfQxp.jpg









info: Imgur and WUS don't mix well from time to time, picture not visible? click on direct link, after error refresh and picture shows.


----------



## Takvorian




----------



## berni29

Hi

The very ordinary but extraordinary SBGR307. And yes I didn't set the date 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Valentino necktie & GS


----------



## Heljestrand

Valentino necktie & GS
View attachment 14695915


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8

SBGA031.. with a new custom leather strap, me thinks the combo works.. ;-)


----------



## riceknight




----------



## nascraytia

My new (to me) SBGR251


----------



## riceknight

Momiji again


----------



## Davido22

6450-8000


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## arkiemark

Recently joined the GS club. Picked up the Snowflake last week and then the SBGA375 this week:


----------



## yk101

I'll play!


----------



## jamesezra

Morning everyone!


----------



## DVR

SBGA375

https://i.imgur.com/V2QOFtk.jpg


----------



## Roningrad

My 1st WRUW post in months! The MM300!


----------



## reuben3

Hello from Sydney!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## DVR

today this 
https://i.imgur.com/10GuXJI.jpg


----------



## Watchfiend12

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 14709001


Really cool photo with colors/reflections and great watch as well.


----------



## riceknight




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Hosum

Icy rain outside today


----------



## Jostack




----------



## riceknight




----------



## stockae92

Went to Rodeo Drive Grand Seiko Boutique today


----------



## Heljestrand

50th straight day on the wrist


----------



## DJ_Masse

For a limited edition there sure are a lot of SBGH269's!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ_Masse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forg0t

Love me good pastel colors 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## mattmartin

SBGX335


----------



## gshock626

Captivated by your charm, I am.


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## NovJoe

Working with my SBGW255 "Jade" today.


----------



## DVR

Going into Christmas with this one, happy holidays everyone !
https://i.imgur.com/oFXVJNJ.jpg


----------



## gshock626

Happy Holidays!


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX

Merry Christmas Eve!!


----------



## DVR

This for the evening, just switched from the awesome Lion. 








https://i.imgur.com/8Yjlq7w.jpg


----------



## bearbear

View attachment DSCF0274.jpg

Merry Christmas ya'll


----------



## bearbear

double post


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Keaman




----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

My "EIKO"






MM300 on angus jubilee.

I'm dreaming for the day to own my first GS timepiece.


----------



## jcb-memphis

SBGE001


----------



## nathantw666




----------



## Davido22

Oi Bito


----------



## fastenerhouse

I start 2020 with this one. 









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

01/01/20
Might as well begin the new decade in style


----------



## G.Chris

Happy New Year from Athens, GR everyone!


----------



## G.Chris

riceknight said:


> Momiji again
> View attachment 14702439


Looks so evil!


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## matthew P

Correctly dated shot










This one has found its way back into favor and into the keeper column..... it's still too large for my taste but it wears well and looks fantastic on rubber or my custom strap.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## cnj8w

I'm wearing my SBGR315, a gift from my wife for our 20th! (The pic is from 9/20/19, though).


----------



## fastenerhouse

>>>


----------



## G.Chris

Wooden_spoon said:


> GS in the home of Rolex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heresy! ;-)



jvi1 said:


> Japanese watch USA edition in German car in Danish sunshineVery best day to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Globalization at its finest! :-d



cdmav said:


> A better view. Enjoy the day, all!
> 
> View attachment 14468951


The best photo I've seen yet that captures the titanium nature of the watch! :-!



Dan GSR said:


> Marking it's territory
> 
> View attachment 14415307


Haha!


----------



## matthew P

The power reserve is featured here with its grey slice and black tone three color register..... I didn't like it when I first got it but I've gone from begrudging acceptance to actual appreciation.

And the cap when it and the seconds hand attaches to the post has always impressed me.

I need to send it off for service, I'm keeping it another 10 years I suspect.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## BT1985

SBGE249 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G.Chris

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent strap choice!


----------



## vee1rotate

SBGA375


----------



## Showdown2608

SBGN001


----------



## Showdown2608

SBGN001

View attachment 14759441


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## gshock626

Found some old brochures


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Dufresne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## YoureTerrific

SBGX091


----------



## bryanhayn

I love my first Spring Drive!


----------



## S.L

SBGX115


----------



## instant




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L




----------



## Heljestrand

SBGR311


----------



## YoureTerrific

S.L said:


>


I've always loved this one.


----------



## G.Chris

Andy616 said:


> Photo from a few days ago, but this today:


Niiice!



heavyweather said:


> Pardon the dorky photo, but as I was trying to compose a normal wristie, I kept running into problems getting myself in the shot due to the intense mirrored Zaratsu finish. So I decided to go with it. This is my "dang this watch feels good" face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome photo though!



gshock626 said:


>


Definitely the most photogenic GS of them all.



SN13 said:


> Photos from yesterday....


Talk about attention to detail!



RMA said:


> Love the older double logo models, more so than the newer single logo ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1. A few of the new ones are ok but I find most of them to be "empty" now that the SEIKO logo is gone.


----------



## gshock626

Happy Chinese/Lunar New Year to those celebrating!


----------



## Sassi

Washing day today. b-) Also noticed the first hairline scratches on my SBGA283 bezel. No idea where those came from... :think:


----------



## nathantw666

Waiting for the movie previews to end so what better way to entertain myself in an empty theater?


----------



## yokied

Two blues at the zoo. A kira-zoo-ri, if you will. I'll see myself out.


----------



## Megalobyte




----------



## avian_gator

SBGA375









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Greyknight

WatchObsession said:


> View attachment 14822963


Love it!!


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Johann23




----------



## gooter

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Love this! What model is it?


----------



## whineboy

gooter said:


> Love this! What model is it?


SBGW231 with aftermarket bracelet, IIRC. Nice alternative to the SBGW235.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/sbgw031-231-oyster-bracelet-4942469.html


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## yngrshr

Wearing my new-to-me SBGH001 (with 201 service dial). Interesting piece. Had the dial swapped by GS as well as the rear glass to 201 pieces. Not sure if it was an error by GS - I see no request to do that on the GS service paperwork that came with the watch!


----------



## tacit

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 14828667


What other straps do you rock with the 245? May be getting one in about a month or so and I keep seeing you post with it!  :think:


----------



## gshock626




----------



## 5661nicholas

whineboy said:


> SBGW231 with aftermarket bracelet, IIRC. Nice alternative to the SBGW235.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/sbgw031-231-oyster-bracelet-4942469.html


Correct, it is an OEM bracelet though

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

5661nicholas said:


> Correct, it is an OEM bracelet though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Got it. Did not mean to suggest it was a non-GS bracelet.


----------



## soufiane

gshock626 said:


> Happy Chinese/Lunar New Year to those celebrating!


Woooooooooow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

gooter said:


> Love this! What model is it?


Magical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

tacit said:


> What other straps do you rock with the 245? May be getting one in about a month or so and I keep seeing you post with it!  :think:


I use a lot of different straps (leather, alligator, canva, nato), this watch is a strap monster! The original strap is wonderfull too. I see on some boutique that they offer a black silicone strap as a novelty gift.
Recently it is especially on alligator strap (brown, black and greenish blue) check my post on the forum.
Hope you'll enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine. It became my favorite watch in my little collection very quickly.


----------



## gooter

5661nicholas said:


> Correct, it is an OEM bracelet though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


What model is the bracelet from?


----------



## aalin13

Back in the Grand Seiko family after owning then selling a SBGJ001 two and a half years ago.

I loved the case and dial of the SBGJ001, but ended up selling it as I felt the GMT hand and 24 hours scale made the watch appear a little fussy for a dressier looking watch, and being a GMT watch, it was too refined and polished for me to feel comfortable using it as a travel watch.

I never stopped looking at Grand Seiko, and of all the watches I've sold, it is the only one that I feel the longing of repurchasing. But I know that if I do, I'll only sell it again due to the same reasons I sold the first one.

After spending the last two years looking at all the Grand Seiko options, I eventually realised the watch I want is one with:

1. 44GS inspired case, I think this is the most beautiful watch case I've ever seen

2. White dial, more suited to a casual/dress watch, as opposed to a sports/tool watch

3. Hi-beat three hands, even though I respect and admire the technology behind Spring Drive, my heart still prefers the traditional fully mechanical movement, and a hi-beat just feels that little bit more special.

I managed to try on a SBGH243 on Boxing day at the Melbourne Seiko boutique when I dropped off my MM300 for servicing, and I immediately felt this is the exact watch I've been looking for. I had some initial reservations about titanium on such a finely polished watch, but I was impressed with Seiko's ability to give it a shine normally not found on titanium.

However, I wasn't sold on the new dial, as it looks a bit unbalanced to me, and I feel like the Seiko logo is one that I'm proud to have on my watch.

After some hunting, I managed to find this old dial model, and after three weeks of ownership, I think this is a keeper.

TL;DR, glad to once again be the owner of a Grand Seiko.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

gooter said:


> What model is the bracelet from?


I believe the SBGM023....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Alter Egon

Vintage time.... GS 6156-8000 Special
Manufactured in 1971 but still outperforms its factory specs of +3/-3s


----------



## C.V.

SBGJ203


----------



## gshock626




----------



## EpsteinBarr

I am in love...


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Jale

gshock626 said:


>


Grail....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Heljestrand

SBGR311 on my wrist


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sassi




----------



## Sassi

Here is another one from the morning.


----------



## MikeSunWest

Seiko SKX 399


----------



## qtip.416

SBGW231.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

A look at the SBGA283 a bit closer.


----------



## Cedyan

Stunning!


----------



## Sassi

Cedyan said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Cedyan

This is one of my favorite Spring Drive.

Here is my GS today:


----------



## iddaka

Mid week Blues!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Heljestrand

SBGR311


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Sassi said:


> A look at the SBGA283 a bit closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14862947
> 
> 
> View attachment 14862949
> 
> 
> View attachment 14862951


Beautiful!


----------



## Sassi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you. :-d


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Tony Abbate

Autumn Edition


----------



## yokied

44GS Valentines day assist: dried flowers I'd forgotten spotted on the next level up...


----------



## jeeeeefff

TDW - date not set:


And a close up on the dial texture:


----------



## SG02WRX

slow_mo said:


>


This white dial is stunning


----------



## gshock626




----------



## G07

Sublime!!! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Randy63

SBGA419










Randy


----------



## FishingForFishies

Randy63 said:


> SBGA419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy


That's gotta be one of my favorite Spring Drive watches. Don't see too many of them. The dial is so nice and the contrasting yellow very cool.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Asphaltman

SBGA285


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## blfan

SBGA407









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Safesurfer




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## kennethwashere

SBGA283 on a B&R strap, night out in LA!


----------



## Heljestrand

In between days, the LE Brown dial SBGR311


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## machlo




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Okjason




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## WatchCollector01

Okjason said:


> View attachment 14912539




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toffee67

The texture on these GS dials is spectacular


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Marvellous Monday!


----------



## Okjason




----------



## NM-1

Hi Beat diver. I am absolutely impressed with this piece - fit, finish, bezel movement, et all. Ticks all the boxes for me and fits perfectly. It only took flipping ten watches or so to get to this point.


----------



## 17Chap




----------



## 17Chap

I'm very embarrassed that my first post is in the wrong forum. I tried to delete it, but permissions would not allow me. Moderators, please delete that Russian watch and this post, so I can blot this from my memory. :-(


----------



## Sugarloaf

17Chap said:


> I'm very embarrassed that my first post is in the wrong forum. I tried to delete it, but permissions would not allow me. Moderators, please delete that Russian watch and this post, so I can blot this from my memory. :-(


No worries!

i appreciate your watch you are wearing

i don't see often this type of watch


----------



## PRabbit

My one and only GS making an office appearance









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## chas58

*Snowflake in the Snow!*

Snow day pictures...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. 
Grand Seiko SBGR311 today


----------



## riceknight

My new Snowflake


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today - unfortunately not enough sunlight for the GS logos to come out and play...
Cheers


----------



## Okjason




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## RLS47

W.W.W. Wm Brown from SERICA​


----------



## Davetay

Love the size, love the double logo.


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## navjing0614

New fave. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## Heljestrand

SBGR311


----------



## gshock626




----------



## matthew P

This one is close to 10 years old now..... I've been wearing it for three and it hasn't missed a beat. 
Under hard direct light the bezel and case are starting to show fine lines and scuffs but out of direct light it still looks perfect...... need to get it serviced soon- maybe this summer

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## seoulwatchguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Stepping out for a walk

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## gshock626




----------



## stockae92

This HAQ, stay healthy guys.


----------



## dr.sphinx

King Seiko Invasion


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwood

Diving at home!


----------



## pa1113

When the sun sparkles on these dials it is amazing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isrelative

My quarantine partner 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_oz

Hey, got this one yesterday. 
It's awesome)))


----------



## Raff

edwood said:


> Diving at home!


Gorgeous. Absolutely love the strap. Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Orisginal

Diver 65 Timeless LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry.GEG

*COVID & my GS.*

Just another day in COVIDland.


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Same as yesterday









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

One of the reasons I hate having a collection.. because I would really love to wear this almost every day but instead it only makes it out once a week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmorin

New watch alert!


----------



## solidstate100

rmorin said:


> New watch alert!
> 
> View attachment 14997589


Very nice 

May I ask wrist size please?


----------



## rmorin

Thank you sir! Wrist is ~7-7.25 inches, but flat. I find 38-41mm to be my preference / sweet spot.


----------



## solidstate100

rmorin said:


> Thank you sir! Wrist is ~7-7.25 inches, but flat. I find 38-41mm to be my preference / sweet spot.


Many thanks, looks perfectly proportioned. Wear in good health !


----------



## gshock626




----------



## wzm4114

2 years later, still my favorite


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

It's a green sunburst dial on a dark gloomy day!


----------



## dr.sphinx

Hello there








2 greens in greenery  Good thing I live where I do in terms of canned beer standard now that all pubs are out of the picture.

SBGE033 is one of the best modern GS undertakings btw.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Anthonius




----------



## stockae92

GS diver at the laptop today


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## gshock626




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15024469
> View attachment 15024471


Like the fact that the date corresponded with the model number!


----------



## slow_mo

So hot here... hoping for some snow!


----------



## John Price

5661nicholas,

What strap is that? It's a great choice for your GS.



5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbombula

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Wow that is a beautiful combo. What kind of strap is that ?


----------



## mattmartin

GS 600m hibeat automatic


----------



## 5661nicholas

John Price said:


> 5661nicholas,
> 
> What strap is that? It's a great choice for your GS.





bigbombula said:


> Wow that is a beautiful combo. What kind of strap is that ?


Thank you both, I had the straps made by a seller on Etsy called vnhandmadeleather, but I can't seem to find him on there now

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Brand new just today and unboxed earlier this afternoon. Super excited and I'm already in love. The 44mm is just perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

All time favorite, bar none.


----------



## Cedyan

GS AR coating!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## bigbombula

SBGA075


----------



## Jeep99dad

Grand Seiko SBGR311 today


----------



## Kohe321

My new SBGW231 has been on my wrist for a week straight. It isn't coming off anytime soon. :-!


----------



## labcoatguy

The cheapest five link bracelet from Amazon fits surprisingly well on my SBGA283.


----------



## Spencer70

SBGX337 This afternoon. I'm glad I went for the blue.


----------



## YoureTerrific

SBGN003


----------



## riceknight

Arrived in the post this morning


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## Kohe321

On a 19mm Shell Cordovan strap from Nomos. I really think this combo works well. The watch appears a lot more casual, suited for an everyday "jeans and t-shirt" kind of look.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## pa1113

gshock626 said:


>


What's the reference number on that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

pa1113 said:


> What's the reference number on that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBGR061


----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes

Kohe321 said:


> On a 19mm Shell Cordovan strap from Nomos. I really think this combo works well. The watch appears a lot more casual, suited for an everyday "jeans and t-shirt" kind of look.


That's such a great looking model, it looks very good on that strap. 
I did something similar with a Casa Fagliano on my GS.


----------



## evvignes

double post!


----------



## Kohe321




----------



## yikeslookout

Apple Watch


----------



## evvignes

!!!!!!!


----------



## riceknight

9s64


----------



## slow_mo

Yet another Monday...


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ieatkows

SBGA085


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## jameswatchsd

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 15081451


I like this case shape. Reminds me somewhat of a Linde Werdelin I used to own. Do you find it comfortable to wear?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius

jameswatchsd said:


> I like this case shape. Reminds me somewhat of a Linde Werdelin I used to own. Do you find it comfortable to wear?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It wears nice and comfortable. Not too heavy due to its titanium case and bracelet


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321




----------



## matthew P

^^^^^Great photo Kohe^^^^









•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Kohe321

matthew P said:


> ^^^^^Great photo Kohe^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Thanks!

That GS Diver you have there is one of my absolute favorites in their collection. :-!


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007G 9F Quartz HAQ GMT 25th Anniversary


----------



## pa1113

Quartz diver on Bas and Lokes leather NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup

Speedmaster on a nice Omega Bond...just for pa1113. Eventually I'll get a Grand Seiko.


----------



## slow_mo

May the force be with you!


----------



## poloturbo

Can't get enough of that one...


----------



## ck13

9F GMT









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321

New strap arrived today from Jean Paul Menicucci. Shell Cordovan in "cognac/whisky" color with same colored stiching.

Man, this is the softest strap I've ever had on my wrist.


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321




----------



## ProjectQuattro

Kohe321 said:


>


That watch is absolutely stunning. What reference is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321

ProjectQuattro said:


> That watch is absolutely stunning. What reference is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the SBGW231. :-!


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## YoureTerrific

Which to wear? SBGX091 or SBGN003


----------



## beckcommar

I finally found the GS for me. The case and dial combo just keeps drawing me in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Kohe321 said:


> It's the SBGW231. :-!


Thanks! Definitely on the list to research further.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labcoatguy

SBGA283 on Watchgecko 19mm mesh. Polished surfaces everywhere.


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Used a sharpie to change the white stitch to black..... barely noticeable now but I prefer the look.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## claudioange

SBGA229 on B and R black weatherproof band









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## navjing0614

This...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Incident

Sassi said:


> View attachment 15109115


This is a beautiful watch. Which model is this?


----------



## Incident




----------



## ck13

GS GMT









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321




----------



## journeyforce

Not a GS but a Springdrive (Seiko SBDB018 Transocean)

Don't mind the protective plastic, I just got it on Wed and took the pic after I sized it


----------



## cody.rioux

Snowflake on a grey suede that came with a Davosa Vanguard years ago.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

Green. Spring. Drive.
Green spring drive.


----------



## Cru Jones




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## leonator134

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin

GS 600m. This one is beginning to grow on me.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## gshock626




----------



## PRabbit

Montana










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

Snowflake on the rubber strap that came with my Halios Seaforth Bronze. Rubber helps with all the shelter-in-place handwashing going on around here. Haha.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Grab and go GADA Summer watch SBGX259


----------



## navjing0614

In blue rubber band. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Supero100x

The rare North American sbga005










Sure the pic may not be actual *today* but I just wanted to contribute! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubricksmind

Grand Seiko SBGJ201


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## yk101

This one









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neons

SBGJ019


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

New arrival


----------



## Linden_way

Sbgw047


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGR311


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Asphaltman

SBGA229


----------



## cody.rioux

SBGA211 on a wool strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## bobo90

New addition from yesterday!









Instagram: b_marco


----------



## Roningrad

My SBGK005 on a horned-lugged JBChamp.


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGR311


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Kubricksmind

Grand Seiko SBGJ201 Macro (Currently for sale)


----------



## bobo90

My new baby


----------



## stockae92




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Shogun007

My new birthday present








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19




----------



## brandonskinner

SBGH269









IG thegrailwatch


----------



## iddaka

SBGX259 with a splash of color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

SBGA283

View attachment A6_00442.jpg


View attachment A6_00443.jpg


View attachment A6_00446.jpg


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## which watch next

SBGH267


----------



## Roningrad

At last, after more than four months in Japan, it has finally found its way back to my wrist like NOS!


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Shogun007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubricksmind

Service?


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckyb

Timeless Luxury Watches' SBGE249 Limited Edition


----------



## mattmartin

Sbgx355 for Sunday simple


----------



## navjing0614

249...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

Really like how the dial changes with the light


----------



## which watch next




----------



## bva

That champagne to silver transition is cool.


----------



## Gerry357

Red Star (Seagull) 1963 Air Force Watch just delivered today


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## whineboy

Emerging from lockdown.


----------



## koolpep




----------



## col

New acquisition, loving it
SBGX065










Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent

col said:


> New acquisition, loving it
> SBGX065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


That's a lovely photo of a stunning watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik




----------



## WatchCollector01

Off bracelet for the summer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

Getting ready to go out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Laso1

Getting ready to go out to dinner tonight.

View attachment 15225883


----------



## Chuckyb

My SBGE249 - reflection on my computer track pad


----------



## iddaka

Something colorful for Friday evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik




----------



## roppongiexpress

This beauty!


----------



## roppongiexpress

This beauty!

View attachment 15229441


----------



## roppongiexpress

man, this is such a gorgeous watch. Pretty stoked about it lately...



cwik said:


> View attachment 15228737


----------



## gshock626




----------



## gshock626




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spencer70




----------



## PRabbit

I do enjoy Japanese products indeed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blfan




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

SBGX091


----------



## Chuckyb

My SBGP015 finally arrived yesterday to coincide with Alfa Romeo's 110th anniversary 🙂. As usual GS's publicity photos don't do justice to this watch!


----------



## B1gData




----------



## Roningrad

005’


----------



## Gravyboat6969

Snowflake!


----------



## Laso1




----------



## whineboy

Laso1 said:


> View attachment 15247827


That Credor exudes Japanese style. Love it!


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX293


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Yesterday's wristy. Back in its OEM bracelet.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## cody.rioux

Can't stop buying straps for my snowflake. Someone help!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

Pic from Sunday, but it's still on the wrist.


----------



## G07

gshock626 said:


>


Sublime. Just plain gorgeous!!


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

SBGK005 on a custom strap.


----------



## cody.rioux

ChronoTraveler said:


> SBGK005 on a custom strap.
> View attachment 15327860


I love this watch, it's probably my favorite look for GS right now. Shame the watch isn't more waterproof, that's what ruled it out for my daily.

Looks great one you, wear it in good health.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

cody.rioux said:


> I love this watch, it's probably my favorite look for GS right now. Shame the watch isn't more waterproof, that's what ruled it out for my daily.
> 
> Looks great one you, wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks, cody!

I wish the WR was higher too, because it would be a watch perfect for every occasion as I feel it's both dressy and sporty at the same time.


----------



## nycmd

SBGC231









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Nice^^^









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007 on Watchgecko Kudu Leather 'Vintage Highley' strap


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Divers are looking good boys. 
I'm missing mine about now. 
Hopefully it's back from the spa by the end of summer.










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## soufiane

bobo90 said:


> New addition from yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: b_marco


Well done congratulations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik

I'm amazed at the polishing. One minute the hands are glowing off of the dial, the next minute they're completely black.


----------



## machlo




----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik




----------



## Asphaltman




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## PRabbit

I’m lovin’ the SBGA229/231 love on here lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewk68

Technically a seiko


----------



## Dutchman72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

Stunning in this sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewk68

Switch to grand seiko


----------



## househalfman




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonC




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Out in the sun today. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Max bill auto getting extended wrist time due to how much I like it on this brown strap which never found a home on other watches.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## cwik




----------



## matthew P

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nato looks good


----------



## Dutchman72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## which watch next




----------



## iddaka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Wore this on a strap I got three years ago for another watch and never liked it with it. Don't love it with this either but what the hell.

Then put the bracelet back on.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

cwik said:


> I'm amazed at the polishing. One minute the hands are glowing off of the dial, the next minute they're completely black.
> 
> View attachment 15337331
> 
> 
> View attachment 15337338


This is by far my favorite GS and maybe my favorite white watch. If it wasn't a similar "type " to my GO I'd have considered it. Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## stockae92




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

New arrival! SBGH279


----------



## Mbappe

gshock626 said:


> New arrival! SBGH279


Congrats, such an awesome piece!


----------



## gshock626

Mbappe said:


> Congrats, such an awesome piece!


Thanks! Appreciate it. It's a definite keeper!


----------



## cwik

gshock626 said:


> New arrival! SBGH279


Amazing photos!


----------



## gshock626

cwik said:


> Amazing photos!


Much appreciated!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007

SBGA375









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fiskadoro

SBGP007


----------



## Tanker G1

fiskadoro said:


> SBGP007


Cool shot. Just noticed the pattern irregularity to include 'GS'. Super cool.


----------



## fiskadoro

Tanker G1 said:


> Cool shot. Just noticed the pattern irregularity to include 'GS'. Super cool.


Yep! That's a really cool little "Easter egg" on the 60th Anniversary model. Hard to see with the naked eye though unless you get the watch in the right kind of light. The dial is a deep, dark, flat navy blue in most circumstances.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

gshock626 said:


>





fiskadoro said:


> SBGP007


Lovely! Great pic shots!


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## cwik




----------



## Linden_way

SBGA 259


----------



## Pongster




----------



## klockodile

SBGV011 on the wrist today!


----------



## PRabbit

A little late night tv










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## whineboy

gshock626 said:


>


That is something special!


----------



## which watch next

Diver today


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## 0utrageousfun

SBGX335

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamechannel




----------



## navjing0614

At home...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Snowflake and shorts


----------



## Pongster




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## col

sbgx065









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626




----------



## cwik




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## daffie

My first Spring Drive


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Anthonius




----------



## hogwldfltr

New for me SBGX059 with 9f movement.


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G07

jkpa said:


> Snowflake and shorts
> 
> View attachment 15379367


 Your legs must be cold


----------



## cwik




----------



## Laso1




----------



## gshock626




----------



## liwang22

Love winding this thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## gshock626




----------



## TheGent

gshock626 said:


>


Simply stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbybino

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## whineboy

bobbybino said:


> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


That's a lovely Grand Seiko.

Not the first time I've seen that signature on this subforum.....


----------



## matthew P

whineboy said:


> That's a lovely Grand Seiko.
> 
> Not the first time I've seen that signature on this subforum.....


I'm having issues with my account.... working with help team at Tapatalk to try to figure out an image upload issue..... for some reason the borrowed log in used my signature, I though this was the "non GS " thread in my haste.

daaamm that Highbeat looks fantastic on leather.


----------



## iddaka




----------



## whineboy

matthew P said:


> I'm having issues with my account.... working with help team at Tapatalk to try to figure out an image upload issue..... for some reason the borrowed log in used my signature, I though this was the "non GS " thread in my haste.
> 
> daaamm that Highbeat looks fantastic on leather.


Ahhhhh. I was going to PM you first. 
All's copacetic now. In the right thread the Explorer is, of course,


----------



## fencing

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15408670


Nice dial bro 

Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux

On a Watch Obsession ISOSWISS Skinskan alligator embosses strap.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## iddaka




----------



## daffie




----------



## gamechannel




----------



## Roningrad

Probably the deepest black dialed timepiece I've ever owned.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

What I'm wearing, but not in good enough lighting to do it justice currently, so here's a few from earlier in the month.

I swear in the sunlight, its like wearing fire on your wrist. The vertical lines play with the light such that its like dancing flames!


----------



## Cedyan

Roningrad said:


> Probably the deepest black dialed timepiece I've ever owned.
> View attachment 15413439


Indeed!


----------



## gamechannel

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What reference is this?


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

gamechannel said:


> What reference is this?


My dream GS model... the SBGJ237.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

this replace you diver?.... keep DJ?


----------



## Tuaman

WhiskeyTengu said:


> What I'm wearing, but not in good enough lighting to do it justice currently, so here's a few from earlier in the month.
> 
> I swear in the sunlight, its like wearing fire on your wrist. The vertical lines play with the light such that its like dancing flames!
> 
> View attachment 15413534
> 
> View attachment 15413537


How happy are you with that watch? I just got the spring shunbun and the GS bug has got me. Have my eye on the model on your wrist.


----------



## PRabbit

matthew P said:


> this replace you diver?.... keep DJ?


This meant for me?

I actually had this 307 before I got the diver. I sold all my omegas to make room for the DJ, which I still have. And I wanted an Omega still, so I swapped the 229 for an Omega SMP. I swapped the diver since I already had the GS 307 which I just love. I really wish I still had the 229, but it was just the way it had to go for the moves I wanted to make. It was all to trim down the collection and then buy more watches again slowly over the years rather than all at once. So I will probably own the 229 or 231 again down the road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## WhiskeyTengu

Tuaman said:


> How happy are you with that watch? I just got the spring shunbun and the GS bug has got me. Have my eye on the model on your wrist.


Well considering how I happened upon it, I'm extremely happy. My local AD had a new Sales manager (new to the store but not the area), and I was about to be his first sale. I went in for the 4 Seasons "Spring" shunbun, which they did not have in stock, but he asked if there was any other model I would also consider.

At this point, I decided I was going to ask for something he was unlikely to get...when I asked about the SBGH269, he pulled out his iPad, and found 1 left at the Beverly Hills Boutique, which was not getting any foot traffic during the time.

I also wasn't expecting they'd make the transfer to his store. He requested, and the next day told me they accepted and it was at the store the day after that. Knowing (and actually seeing that it was the only 1 showing in the US boutiques left on his screen) made this acquisition and timing quite special to me.

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take, right? Coincidentally, the only time I was ever in Japan was during Autumn. So I have some emotional attachment to this one.

In terms of how it wears, the bracelet is far more comfortable than my Speedy Bracelet was, but nowhere near the level of comfort that the DJ41 Oyster bracelet provides. I dont think anyone needs to argue aesthetics of this watch. It's absolutely gorgeous, and no other red dial comes close to the flame effect this one emits, not even the Godzilla...and yes I tried that one on too:


----------



## bluekc




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## hogwldfltr




----------



## liwang22

Loving this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## malioil




----------



## Z'ha'dum

Some great stuff here


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Roningrad

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 15419230


Awesome combo! Cheers.


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## fkristan




----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007 9F GMT


----------



## drhr

sbgw235


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## MSugarman

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15430772


That is stunning. What is that reference? I love it but a web search turned up nothing. Can you provide me w any info please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchman72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Gprog

drhr said:


> sbgw235
> View attachment 15432136


That's a beautiful watch.


----------



## iddaka

MSugarman said:


> That is stunning. What is that reference? I love it but a web search turned up nothing. Can you provide me w any info please?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! 
It is a GS SBGX259 with a custom painted dial by Chris, "thedialartist" is his website and IG handle.


----------



## Stoner1974

gshock626 said:


>


Beautiful dial, what is the ref #? I want to add it to my watchlist.

EDIT: NVM, i found in in another of your posts.


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX291


----------



## Cheverian




----------



## sticky




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog

Happy Saturday


----------



## Seikorookie

This! I've had it for 24 hours now. love it so far!


----------



## navjing0614

Went to attend 2 occasions. 1 more or less formal and 1 at the Waterpark. Didn't want to bring 2 watches so this one went in the water with me. Hopefully it'll be okay. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Gprog




----------



## Seikorookie

This! I can't see myself taking this off for a while! Love the blue.....


----------



## emsee

Enjoying this new taupe strap from Veblenist on the SBGW231.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From yesterday, but . . .


----------



## Gprog




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Tuaman

I am in love with this watch.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## ShamelessGSFanboyIam

Soko


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## ShamelessGSFanboyIam

denmanproject said:


>


I like the Fall so much


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## rspeir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX291 - the Japanese OP39/Milgauss alternative.....only more accurate


----------



## omeglycine

SBGN011


----------



## cwik




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## fkristan




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## oBMTo




----------



## cody.rioux

navjing0614 said:


> Went to attend 2 occasions. 1 more or less formal and 1 at the Waterpark. Didn't want to bring 2 watches so this one went in the water with me. Hopefully it'll be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


It'll be just fine! I take mine in the water all the time. 😁


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX291


----------



## Emphasis

SBGR255


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGW231. Just picked this up today. It has been a grail of mine for years, and I was finally able to see one in real life at my AD. Just thrilled to finally own this watch!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## rspeir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

SBGN011 today. Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007


----------



## Domo

fkristan said:


> View attachment 15452431


***** H. Christ 

Anyway...


----------



## carlhaluss

Second day of my SBGW231 and already found some new shoes!


Domo said:


> ***** H. Christ
> 
> Anyway...
> View attachment 15459512




My favorite GS GMT


----------



## dayandnight

Happy Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Gprog




----------



## smalleq

I really do love this watch.


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Gprog said:


> View attachment 15461535


Taisetsu, stunning. I have Shunbun, it's sister watch.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

SBGW231


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## cwik




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Seikorookie

Just got this yesterday..... it's awesome!


----------



## Chuckyb




----------



## carlhaluss

SBGW231


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## gshock626




----------



## nercalu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## Pongster

Welcome here?


----------



## NardinNut

Never seen a Lion on a strap, so here's example. Not an aviator obviously but love the look of the strap on it


----------



## cody.rioux

Pongster said:


> Welcome here?


Most definitely!


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy GS Friday!


----------



## Pongster

cody.rioux said:


> Most definitely!


even if not a Grand Seiko?


----------



## cody.rioux

Pongster said:


> even if not a Grand Seiko?





> "*A Grand Seiko by any other name would glide as smoothly*"
> 
> 
> 
> - Juliet Capulet
Click to expand...


----------



## drhr

Trying (and failing) to catch the beautiful sunset . . .


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## carlhaluss

Same today as yesterday. At some point, I will need to wear a different watch. But for now.....


----------



## gshock626




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pun

Explorer Mk1


----------



## whineboy

Those SBGW handwinders


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jimmbob

I'm not strictly wearing it _now, _but this was a birthday gift to myself. On Sunday I took it out for a walk in the Welsh hills for it's maiden voyage. Most of you already know, but it really is superb, the dial is amazing, it's dressy, but not too dressy with that chunky date font and the huge hands. A great weight too. Not as light as some reviews would have you believe, it has a definite heft, but it just melts onto the wrist throughout the day. To say I'm impressed would be an understatement. My first step into the GS waters, but I'm thinking it won't be my last!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## carlhaluss

SBGW231


----------



## cwik




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckyb




----------



## goharryjr

Thinking of the time when I could actually travel to Japan with the SBGM221!


----------



## Seikorookie

Nice day in Southern Ontario, Canada today. It's our Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fumy




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Gprog




----------



## dealta66

SBGV425 on Jubilee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikorookie

I can hardly make myself take this off. It's comfortable, easy to read and perfectly accurate. So far, I couldn't be more impressed!


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

JLC Polaris Date









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

took the SBGN003 on a hike on this glorious, clear, blue-sky Fall day......










Mingling with Fall colors....


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX291


----------



## Tonhao

It's been more than a year since I last checked in here. Used to browse WUS almost daily - buying this SBGA373 made me "quit" watches. There's really no watch like it


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Gprog




----------



## Semper Jeep




----------



## roadcykler

Gprog said:


> View attachment 15512228


Really like the red on that model.


----------



## carlhaluss

Dazzling ivory colored dial of the Grand Seiko SBGW231


----------



## Seikorookie

The many faces of this watch amaze me....


----------



## roadcykler




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Gprog




----------



## cwik




----------



## Chuckyb




----------



## Stoner1974

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealta66

This beauty just arrive 2 hours ago! Gonna be wearing this for a while...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seikorookie

I tried to get a decent lume shot but it's just ok.....


----------



## SolarPower

Playing with reflections


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy GS Friday!


----------



## Lukebennett21

Just came in today. Loving it!


----------



## Seikorookie

Wow!


----------



## Seikorookie

Just this.


----------



## NardinNut

Swapped out the Lion today for one of my favorite tool watches. Not GS but close cousin


----------



## Seikorookie

A better lume shot..


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seikorookie

This.... it's an awesome watch. The more I wear it, the more I like it.


----------



## matthew P

Wide lens makes it look huge

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenik

Autumn... 🍃


----------



## PassionforHorology

Wearing my Aquaracer WAY2113 reference, finally have it back from service, enjoying every second with it now that it's the weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

PassionforHorology said:


> Wearing my Aquaracer WAY2113 reference, finally have it back from service, enjoying every second with it now that it's the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**** I just realized this was a GS thread not a general thread, my bad guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## md2010




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## statuswan

Trying to decide which strap to use for a daily wearer... The problem is they all work so well...























Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taffnevy

SolarPower said:


>


What model is this? Very nice!


----------



## SolarPower

Taffnevy said:


> What model is this? Very nice!


Thanks. It is "master shop" Japanese model SBGA273. It has somewhat rare features such as lume hands and indices and different than most polishing pattern on the case with sides being brushed and tops being zaratsu.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CRW161

SBGA373 on today, just purely for the pleasure of looking at it.


----------



## jkpa

Some rain drops on a Snowflake


----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matthew P

gshock626 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


congrats....... simple perfection


----------



## gshock626

matthew P said:


> congrats....... simple perfection


Thanks Matt! I love them simple!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jale

SolarPower said:


>


Woa haven't seen this one. I wish GS would use more lume on their watches. After all, they do have one of the best lumes in the watch game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

Jale said:


> Woa haven't seen this one. I wish GS would use more lume on their watches. After all, they do have one of the best lumes in the watch game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree. I was looking for a SD GS with lume hands specifically.


----------



## matthew P

So hard to capture in photographs why this one is so special on wrist. 
While it was gone for service looking at photographs was making me doubt its appeal but on wrist the depth of the dial and sparkle of the polishing makes it pop in a way that's hard to appreciate in stills. It's a little thick and a little larger than I'd prefer but it always impresses on wrist and it wears remarkable well due to the curved lugs which wrap the wrist and allow it to sit well below the case back.










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## matthew P

Sharpie applied to white stitching to tone down the contrast. ...... liking the look.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## househalfman




----------



## navjing0614

Good morning everyone.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## carlhaluss

Simple Sunday Beauty, with 3 new pairs of shoes on the way!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mattya56

Chilly day in The Bay, but good light! All Japanese today with a Uniqlo down jacket to match the SBGA415.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

gshock626 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow. That's elegant. Gray snowflake in a 44GS. Model number please?


----------



## gshock626

Watch19 said:


> Wow. That's elegant. Gray snowflake in a 44GS. Model number please?


Thanks! It's not a snowflake dial. It's vertically brushed. SBGH279.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch19

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's not a snowflake dial. It's vertically brushed. SBGH279.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just perfect with the dark date wheel and applied indicie at 3 o'clock. GS doesn't always get those right.
Thanks for the cat#


----------



## Fumy

Pure white with razor blades.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGW231 on Epsom Cedar leather from LettersLeather:


----------



## bluekc

Happy Friday.


----------



## tibertov




----------



## NardinNut

Swapped to the Lion for the night. Trying it on an EO strap I had. Not ideal color way but holy crap this watch is comfortable on an EO


----------



## tibertov




----------



## babbsky

carlhaluss said:


> Simple Sunday Beauty, with 3 new pairs of shoes on the way!


Hi @carlhaluss ; How r u? Hope all is well... doing ok here with home front and work but our weather is getting gloomier each day. 
Anyways as always nice GS! May I know what model number is that? Is that quartz? I'm thinking of getting a GS quartz as what u said simple beauty not complicated no date grab n go. Is that a 44GS case? Also, is that black leather strap original GS? And where in Vancouver u usually get ur GS? Rodeo??

By the way those straps are nice too especially the Taupe? Where did u purchase them?

Many thanks and sorry for lots of questions.

Stay safe and kind regards,
Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

babbsky said:


> Hi @carlhaluss ; How r u? Hope all is well... doing ok here with home front and work but our weather is getting gloomier each day.
> Anyways as always nice GS! May I know what model number is that? Is that quartz? I'm thinking of getting a GS quartz as what u said simple beauty not complicated no date grab n go. Is that a 44GS case? Also, is that black leather strap original GS? And where in Vancouver u usually get ur GS? Rodeo??
> 
> By the way those straps are nice too especially the Taupe? Where did u purchase them?
> 
> Many thanks and sorry for lots of questions.
> 
> Stay safe and kind regards,
> Giuseppe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Giuseppe,
All is well over here in East Vancouver, Thank You!
The GS is SBGW231. It is a 37mm with manual winding movement. And a watch I have wanted for many years. I got it from Rodeo, at the new location downtown on Hastings Street, at the foot of Hornby Street. It is across the street from Montecristo, where Palladio used to be. The black alligator is the original GS strap, and I ordered 3 more straps including the Taupe or "Cedar" from LettersLeather in Kuala Lumpur. The website is: LettersLeather | Custom Leather Watch Strap and they are also on Instagram and Facebook. You can easily message Kenneth on his Instagram and he will respond quickly, very friendly and helpful.
Thanks for your message, and good to hear from you!
Ciao,
Carl


----------



## Jazzmaster

SBGE 021...


----------



## babbsky

carlhaluss said:


> Hi Giuseppe,
> All is well over here in East Vancouver, Thank You!
> The GS is SBGW231. It is a 37mm with manual winding movement. And a watch I have wanted for many years. I got it from Rodeo, at the new location downtown on Hastings Street, at the foot of Hornby Street. It is across the street from Montecristo, where Palladio used to be. The black alligator is the original GS strap, and I ordered 3 more straps including the Taupe or "Cedar" from LettersLeather in Kuala Lumpur. The website is: LettersLeather | Custom Leather Watch Strap and they are also on Instagram and Facebook. You can easily message Kenneth on his Instagram and he will respond quickly, very friendly and helpful.
> Thanks for your message, and good to hear from you!
> Ciao,
> Carl


Hi Carl
Thank you for your quick reply. Will check lettersleather... and GS info. 
Saluti
Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tibertov




----------



## carlhaluss

Gorgeous new strap arrived today for my GS, from my friends Pacific Timekeeper, right here in Vancouver. They have a really interesting blog which they started recently, if you care to check it out: Pacific Timekeeper -

Definitely my favorite strap for this GS so far:


----------



## babbsky

carlhaluss said:


> Gorgeous new strap arrived today for my GS, from my friends Pacific Timekeeper, right here in Vancouver. They have a really interesting blog which they started recently, if you care to check it out: Pacific Timekeeper -
> 
> Definitely my favorite strap for this GS so far:


@carlhaluss ; nice combo!! GS looks great in different strap colors n textures! Thanks for sharing Carl.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goharryjr

ZA RA TSU!!!!!


----------



## gshock626

Trying the 235 on the bracelet. Digging it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

gshock626 said:


> Trying the 235 on the bracelet. Digging it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is such a beautiful bracelet!!! I am thinkin of ordering one for my SBGW231. The bracelet is expensive - if you can find one - but so worth it!


----------



## gshock626

carlhaluss said:


> That is such a beautiful bracelet!!! I am thinkin of ordering one for my SBGW231. The bracelet is expensive - if you can find one - but so worth it!


Exactly. It's expensive if purchased on its own, but it goes well with the 231/235.


----------



## cwik




----------



## babbsky

SRP775









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik




----------



## G07

tibertov said:


> View attachment 15559455


Lovely GS!


----------



## cwik




----------



## Fumy




----------



## tacit

Fumy said:


> View attachment 15597586


What model is this? I know it's a plain white dial, but that is the crispiest white dial I have ever seen! After hunting on the GS website, it looks like the SBGR255, is that right? Beautiful case design too!


----------



## Fumy

tacit said:


> What model is this? I know it's a plain white dial, but that is the crispiest white dial I have ever seen! After hunting on the GS website, it looks like the SBGR255, is that right? Beautiful case design too!


Yes, you're right. Mine is the SBGR255, plain white dial with unique form of hands and index, and also a clear case back. Looks very charming under different light sources.


----------



## cwik




----------



## Seikorookie

This:


----------



## Jale

cwik said:


> View attachment 15602329


Do they still produce this watch? So damn good looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik

Jale said:


> Do they still produce this watch? So damn good looking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do not, it was a limited edition with 700 produced. I learned about it in June of this year and they were sold out at that point, but lucked out buying from a fellow forum member.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## gshock626




----------



## GSNewbie

Merry Christmas to all of you.
Today I wear this Watch


----------



## gshock626




----------



## navjing0614

A day late. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## cody.rioux

navjing0614 said:


> A day late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!


----------



## matthew P

High beat get some rare reps for Christmas day

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## gshock626




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## warsh

gshock626 said:


>


Great photo of a great piece

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

warsh said:


> Great photo of a great piece
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Appreciate it!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko Sunday


----------



## Fumy

SLGA001


----------



## Toshk




----------



## Jack646

gshock626 said:


>


What model is this? Looks fantastic.


----------



## John Price

Toshk said:


>


BEAUTIFUL! You win the internet for today!


----------



## Toshk

John Price said:


> BEAUTIFUL! You win the internet for today!


Thank you!

Amazing watch. The best case and bracelet design of all the GS I have owned! Especially the 40mm case 22 lug width ratio. Phenomenal movement and instantaneous date change as well!

Only thing to improve is to erase that silly three oclock marker. Minute hand reaches chapter ring perfectly, so I dont see any logical or practical need for it. Exactly like on the Spring Drive version they canceled 

Titanium would have simply made it the best watch!


----------



## John Price

Toshk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Amazing watch. The best case and bracelet design of all the GS I have owned! Especially the 40mm case 22 lug width ratio. Phenomenal movement and instantaneous date change as well!
> 
> Only thing to improve is to erase that silly three oclock marker. Minute hand reaches chapter ring perfectly, so I dont see any logical or practical need for it. Exactly like on the Spring Drive version they canceled
> 
> Titanium would have simply made it the best watch!


It's certainly one of Grand Seiko's top watches. As for the 3 o'clock marker, no watch is perfect right? There's always something we see that we wish we could change. That said, that's a VERY MINOR thing.


----------



## Toshk

John Price said:


> It's certainly one of Grand Seiko's top watches. As for the 3 o'clock marker, no watch is perfect right? There's always something we see that we wish we could change. That said, that's a VERY MINOR thing.


The Spring Drive model they canceled didn't have it. Which is kind of historic looking back. Most hi beat came/do come with it. SD on another hand don't...


----------



## matthew P

Back on canvas

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## gshock626




----------



## roadcykler

Just got this today, SBGA427, Soko light.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## GSNewbie

This week, SBGJ237 - love it👍


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## daffie

SBGA283...

Bought it new just before Xmas. Now almost 4 weeks on my wrist and still 0,0s deviation. Incredible piece of craftsmanship and technique.


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## John Price

Roningrad said:


> View attachment 15700857
> View attachment 15700858


Interesting combo - not sure I'm sold on it but it's always fun to try something different.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## John Price

Roningrad said:


> View attachment 15702574
> View attachment 15702575


You are definitely having fun with that one!


----------



## Roningrad

John Price said:


> You are definitely having fun with that one!


Indeed John. Its a definite strap monster! Its dial is very versatile. However, the 1st and best option in my heart, will always be with the OEM bracelet.


----------



## Roningrad

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 15701316


Awesome choice of strap! Love it!


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## deepsea03

This SBGX341 case is as sharp as a knife


----------



## yvrclimber

Vintage 57GS. 1967.


----------



## Heljestrand

2014 production discontinued Diver


----------



## claudioange




----------



## carlhaluss

SBGW231


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Gerry.GEG

MB today.


----------



## whineboy

Gerry.GEG said:


> MB today.
> View attachment 15717636


Nice Grand Seiko! 
This might be a more appropriate Grand Seiko subforum:









****What non-GS are you wearing today?****


Okay, lets get this puppy rolling. Flaunt them if you’ve got them. I’ll start:




www.watchuseek.com





Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## whineboy

The Spring is on the wrist for at least the next two weeks. Family portrait:


----------



## deepsea03

Searching for the Ark of the Covenant with the SBGX341


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Wearing titanium camo this morning.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Pretty good lume on the SBGX341


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## darklight111




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Tom_W

gshock626 said:


>


What reference is this? I don't own dressy watches, but this is stunning.

This is what's on my wrist.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## dj-76




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Linden_way

SBGV247


----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

deepsea03 said:


>


Thank you for the photo and service 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Thank you for the photo and service
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


thanks...i'm just a guy behind ATL PD in line for lunch


----------



## gshock626

Tom_W said:


> What reference is this? I don't own dressy watches, but this is stunning.


Thanks! It's the SBGJ201.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## deepsea03

if after a dozen years in the hobby from Micros to a Vacheron and everything in-between, that a Japanese Quartz would be one of my favorites, I would have thought you were crazy. Yet here we are.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## SolarPower

deepsea03 said:


> if after a dozen years in the hobby from Micros to a Vacheron and everything in-between, that a Japanese Quartz would be one of my favorites, I would have thought you were crazy. Yet here we are.


Nice. This is a definition for "a glass half full"


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## cwik




----------



## Gerry.GEG

New 9F, new to me.


----------



## Warshield89

Love the kiku dial.


----------



## Gerry.GEG

Warshield89 said:


> Love the kiku dial.
> 
> View attachment 15853726


Crazy gorgeous!


----------



## cwik




----------



## MisterTom

UPS just came by.


----------



## dancl82




----------



## fkristan




----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

231


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## johnMcKlane

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Please talk about this watch ... i want to buy it !


----------



## wkw

johnMcKlane said:


> Please talk about this watch ... i want to buy it !


It’s SBGM025 which I picked up in 2017. 

Very well made and it is a low profile watch. Finishing is superb and no complaint of it’s accuracy and power reserve. 

GS went through a rebranding in 2017/18 and replaced the dial with grand seiko instead of dual seiko and grand seiko on the dial.

It sits well on my 7” wrist and I personally like it. However, some may say at the size of 39.5mm, it is a little small in today’s standard.

Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Fine, sweeping second hand of a GS Spring Drive


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Seiko SBGM001 for this week.


----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

SBGM247


----------



## Fumy




----------



## deepsea03

SBGM247


----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## deepsea03

5 things to notice in 1 photo relating to the SBGM247, there is a lot going on so lets walk from inner dial to outer rehaut

1) the dial has a fine sunburst in the dial....subtle effect that is meant to be appreciated by the wearer but not someone across the room

2) notice the difference in shade, tone and color of the green from left to right - the dial is always presenting different vibes even while perfectly still

3) the cuts along the surface of the hour makers indicate a sports model and throw/reflect light more than anyone would imagine

4) the silver lower GMT scale (the upper half is green) comes alive with the tiny specs that reflect light and shimmer in the right light

5) the reflection oof the movement nomenclature on the high polish (zaratsu??) of the outer part of the rehaut.


----------



## Domo

Who let this thread get to page 10? *Page 10??* :O


----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

Spring is in the air today...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

This fun little watch with the popping red dial

Amazon exclusive SNKM95










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------

